# August 2013 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st August 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
GemP , ICSI , 2nd Aug , 
Bringmesunshine , FET , 2nd Aug , 
fingers & toes crossed , IVF , 2nd Aug , 
April1977 , IVF , 2nd Aug , 
Epicton , FET , 2nd Aug , 
Carrie r , ICSI , 2nd Aug , 
LouDooRay , IVF , 2nd Aug , 
Bridget73 , FET , 3rd Aug , 
Noteasy , ICSI , 3rd Aug , 
Izzy977 , IVF , 4th Aug , 
Feelingblessed , IVF , 4th Aug , 
purple apple , FET , 5th Aug , 
shykido , IVF , 5th Aug , 
Ceejay81 , DIUI , 6th Aug , 
Hannah12 , IVF , 6th Aug , 
Icsidixie , ICSI , 6th Aug , 
Lou.s , ICSI , 6th Aug , 
Kezza_1980 , IVF , 7th Aug , 
Kcornfield , Natural , 8th Aug , 
AusJas , IVF , 8th Aug , 
IBIM , IVF , 8th Aug , 
Dunny31 , IVF , 8th Aug , 
Beandreaming , IUI , 9th Aug , 
Mada1 , Natural , 10th Aug , 
pollita , Natural , 11th Aug , 
Fordy girl , IVF , 11th Aug , 
Nettya , IVF , 12th Aug , 
Ezkay , ICSI , 12th Aug , 
JammyM , IVF , 12th Aug , 
Leb84 , ICSI , 13th Aug , 
Ociwoman , IVF , 14th Aug , 
Lilacbx , IVF , 14th Aug , 
Schmooo75 , IVF , 15th Aug , 
Zest42day , FET , 15th Aug , 
Hopeful jules , ICSI , 15th Aug , 
Ka40 , IVF , 16th Aug , 
Torybell , , 16th Aug , 
Lea Lea 82 , ICSI , 17th Aug , 
Izzylizzy82 , IVF , 17th Aug , 
Gribbie , ICSI , 18th Aug , 
Pinkcat , FET , 19th Aug , 
Smiling Angel , FET , 22nd Aug , 
Neeki , IVF , 22nd Aug , 
Jessnharlie , IVF , 23rd Aug , 
Wade , IUI , 27th Aug , 
Discodiva77 , IUI , 28th Aug , 
Kazza236 , ICSI , 28th Aug , 
Rainbow mum , IUI , 28th Aug , 
Pinkpantha , ICSI , 29th Aug , 
Yoga31 , IVF , 30th Aug , 
Kerrie_1975 , DE , 30th Aug , 
es2013 , FET , 30th Aug , 
Jennyp80 , IVF , 31st Aug , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## GemP

Hi !

GemP -  ICSI/ES - OTD 2nd August .


----------



## pollita

Last try for me, *can you add me to the list please Sharry? TTC naturally, OTD 11th August*. Thanks!


----------



## izzy977

Please add me too. Tsst day 4th august x


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hi everyone. Can you add me to the board please. Fet otd 2nd August. How's everyone feeling? Good luck and positive thinking! X


----------



## Maria00

Hello ladies, 

I'm on my first round of ICSI and my OTD is the 2nd of August. It seems so far away!  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## esseylyle

Hi girls had ET this morning test date 7 aug. let the madness begin!!


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi Sharry,  please could you add me?  IUI OTD Friday 9th August!  Only 16 days to go then!

Hello to everyone on his thread!  Hope we can keep each other sane while we wait!  Good luck to you all, hope we get lots of BFPs on here!

X bean


----------



## Bringmesunshine

How's everyone feeling? Any symptoms for those slightly further on? I'm 5dp2dt but feel nothing. Commmmmmeeee onnnn stickkkkk!


----------



## izzy977

Hi everyone how r u all doing? I feel like I am loosing my mind again  

Have had really bad back since transfer and got really stressed today.... so feeling like all has gone wrong..... sorry to go on...

Hope u r all doing better then me x x


----------



## Maria00

Hi everyone, how are you today? 

I feel sooo bloated today, and I hope it's just the effect of the Crinone Gel (progesterone). 

DH says I have a huge silly smile on my face since ET, but I am just so delighted to have two wee embryos on board! 

Sticky vibes to everyone.


----------



## noteasy

Hi everyone. Please mayI join the party?

I've just 'come through' my first cycle of IVF (ICSI)...two precious embies came on board Fri 19 July. I'm to do a pregnancy test on 3rd August.

Symptoms wise:
-every day getting better and better (in terms of bloating going down)...nearly upright again, hooray!
-and just in the last hour or so I've started to feel mild period-like pains. Am taking it as a good sign.

Hope you're all keeping well in this exciting (if a little nerve wracking) time! Like no other time in life...


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hi not easy... We are only one day apart. Good luck to you x x


----------



## KTC40

Hi Sharry please can I join in and be added, am TTC naturally between cycles and my test date is 8 August
Thanks k x


----------



## Bridget73

Hello All,

Sharry please can you add me? FET: ET 23/07, OTD 03/08. Thank you.

Hope everyone is feeling ok and not getting too dragged down by the 2WW.

Is anyone else using Crinone gel? I'm not sure all mine is being absorbed... a few white deposits this morning.... should I worry? Any ideas?

          
xxx


----------



## Maria00

Hi Bridget73, I am using Crinone gel and my clinic said it's normal.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello all can I join you had 5 day transfer today otd is 7 th august xx


----------



## pollita

All swimmers on board so officially in the 2ww!  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bridget73

Thank you Maria.


----------



## GemP

ive had such a bad day   ive gone hugely bloated again when it had gone down, so much so i look pregnant, my sides hurt like my muscles are strecthing / over stretched and ive been crampy. but it effected even my breathing and after doing anything im out of breath and struggling. ive felt generally really ill, sore and confused   i was similar after EC but for passed few days i felt better, could i have overdone it? have u ruined my chances? ive tested early too and driving myself crazy with lines that probably arent there. i feel a mess tbh and i go on holiday tomorrow  my chest hurts but i cant help think it might be anxiety? ive weighed myself incase of ohss but nothing majoy to report, bloating was at 4 inches earlier though!


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem,  I felt a bit like that yesterday ive put mine down to anxiety due to the fact once I was occupied I felt fine x


----------



## shykido

I have been told to test 14 days after egg transfer which will be Monday 5th August. I am 4 days post 5 day transfer. 
Is it really necessary to wait so long
Anyone have any symptoms so early on? I have awful headaches today. Wondering if it's a sign?
Staying positive for all in!
xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Shykido hope this link helps you decide http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer I just had transfer today 5 day I will start testing next Friday but be aware that sometimes early testing can give you a negative so do not stress if that happens xx

/links


----------



## shykido

Thanks Kezza,
My emotions are all over the place today, very irrational and tearful. Not sure if it's the drugs coming out of my system or if it's hormones. This IVF lark is hard on the old nerves. This is my first go and I had a Grade AA embryo transferred. I didn't have any eggs frozen, they told me on my ET day they would definitely be freezing  one but then the next day they called to say none of them made it which has terrified me as I don't know what that could mean. 
Any experiences would be appreciated ladies. 
xx


----------



## kezza_1980

You sound like you have a good one in you shykido its probably the whole process built up and your having a bit of release  its normal xx


----------



## Mada1

HI ,

first try fo rme: home insemination with CRyos sperm. OTD 10th Aug, could you please add me?


----------



## shykido

Good luck Madal, 
This 2 ww is hell!!! I think I'm imagining symptoms. 
xx


----------



## Mada1

Thanks  Shykido! 
Best of luck to you and all other 2ww ladies as well 
can't see you on the board, when is your OTD?

ooops sorry, just read it now 5th!


----------



## shykido

Hi, 
I have to test on Monday 5th August, I'm new to all this. This is my first IVF attempt, not too sure how to get on the board. Is that to put your results up?
xx


----------



## Mada1

Sharry already added me.  just a simple post here asking for it and it is done 
you are almost half way for your otd...good for you 
I don't know much about early preg symptomsbut I guess by thursday I will read everything I can as I'd love to know!! Incredible that there is nothing to assess if my hme insemination worked untill it does not implant!
There should be


----------



## Imclucky

Hello 
Hope you don't mind me joining in, had a 5dt yesterday they graded it AA & said it was hatching (hoping its a good sign). This is the third & final try, only 1 day into the dreaded 2ww & already looking for symptoms. It's been very different each time.
ICSI #1 chem preg that was 5 day
ICSI #2 5d but was morula stage


Is it normal for things to be so different each time? 
No symptoms at all apart from bloating (loads more than others)


Lots of luck to everyone & hello


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey there imclucky  I had 5 day transfer yesterday as well got to test 7th august xx


----------



## Imclucky

It's good to have someone who is at the same stage. How are you feeling today? I'm mega tired but I think it's because it's been so hot & travelling  good luck x


----------



## noteasy

Bridget73 said:


> <some text cut>
> 
> Is anyone else using Crinone gel? I'm not sure all mine is being absorbed... a few white deposits this morning.... should I worry? Any ideas?
> 
> xxx


I'm also using Crinone. Two applicators per day. Middle of last week (after ~wk of use) I started to notice some residue on loo paper. On Friday I started to feel a bit 'full' and ever so slightly itchy inside. After that night's application, I noticed a bit of 'gunk' on the applicator. Did a bit of research online (as ya do!) and it seems to be a frequent experience of users. I even found a FAQ copied in on one site from the US manufacturer's website addressing that this is a common experience.

My worry wasn't so much the feeling I was feeling but that the residue lining my vagina might be serving as a barrier to any fresh gel being absorbed. I was secondarily concerned about infection...my thinking being that having a wet foreign substance hanging around, can't be helping matters (though also reasoning that if the manufacturers know about it and the product is not changed, then perhaps the efficacy is not compromised?).

Called my clinic Saturday morning, just to check. Nurse said many women ask about this. She said it would be fine to try to clear things out using my finger. She said some women find doing this in the shower convenient. I tried this but can't say I had much success... (The nurse also reminded me of the importance to lay down immediately after for at least five minutes to encourage absorption.)

In my research, I read on one forum one users idea was to insert a tampon, turn it around then pull it out (to 'trap' or clean out the vaginal walls). This sounds dangerous to me; the tampon could PUSH the residue high and even against the cervix which certainly wouldn't be good (especially knowing that this gel is destined for the uterus...absorbed by the cervix, the nurse said).

Hope this helps some?

All to say: you're not alone! I think it's normal. And it sounds to be safe to try to remove some, if you want to go, er, fishing (sorry!) LOL If not, I think maybe what we're experiencing just part and parcel to this med?!

Best of luck to you!



Bringmesunshine said:


> Hi not easy... We are only one day apart. Good luck to you x x


Back atchya, Bringmesunshine. I'll be thinking of you!

I'm doing alright, actually, with the wait. Love the feeling that something 'big' is ahead...trying to embrace the anticipation because hopefully it's the only time I need to be doing this! (One can only hope...)


----------



## kezza_1980

Imclucky it is nice to share with someone im tired  today although I did go back to work its kept me occupied ive enjoyed it  done nothing but rest since I came home xx


----------



## noteasy

noteasy's symptom watch (following ET Fri 19 July):

-period-like pains last Thursday and Friday. Not sharp or severe like with most of my periods. Instead, a constant, dull drone...and only in the very centre of my abdomen (not also down my legs like with a normal period). No blood. No wave-like or growing intensity. Just always ' there'. Hope it's my uterus preparing!

-also acne! I've never had acne in my life (spot here and there on my chin as a teenager but nothing major) and now, I've got little spots all on my cheeks, my neck and my back. At first, I reasoned it could be all this heat, sweat, etc...but I've spent a lot of time in life in hot, humid places (hotter than the recent heatwave) and didn't develop acne. Hmm. Wonder if it's all these artificial + natural hormones?

Anyone else got period-like pains or acne?

PS. I should also say that when I was pregnant last year for 10 weeks I didn't have this acne problem...that pregnancy ended in miscarriage. Hmm. What's happening now I wonder? Hope good things!!


----------



## shykido

Hi Notsoeasy. 
My ET was on Tuesday 23rd (so three days after you) and only last night and today I started getting dull cramping feelings. Not severe like period pains, more like when your period is letting up and the cramps ease off. 
No acne. Blue veins on my boobs but apparently the progesterone pessaries can cause that. 
Sending Cyper Positive Vibes your way 
xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Shykido thats the only thing with the pessaries they give you so many of the same signals xx


----------



## Bridget73

Evening all,

Thanks *Noteasy *for all your research. I haven't really been told anything about the gel, other than to use it - and not leave the applicator in all night, as apparently one lady did!!!! Given my nurses are really good on everything (they should be given how much we are paying), it makes me think I shouldn't worry. Haven't spotted any more deposits since that morning, so hopefully it's being absorbed. Yes, I understand what you mean about remaining, dried up gel blocking the way for the new gel to be absorbed, and no, I don't think the tampon idea sounds good either. I think I might just call my nurses tomorrow anyway. Haven't spoken to them since transfer on Tues, so they might be missing me and my chats!

Hope everyone's had a good weekend. We've been at the athletics at the Olympic Park all weekend. Very tired now but it's kept me busy and I haven't really thought about the 2ww much yet. Could be different this week coming as I'm job free and DH is busy out working.... Haven't noticed any symptoms really, just some low abdo pains, both sides towards my hips, but given I have dodgy joints and don't like the heat too much, that could be anything....

        ​xxx


----------



## noteasy

Bridget73 said:


> Hope everyone's had a good weekend. We've been at the athletics at the Olympic Park all weekend.


Maybe this will help your blastos will become runners! Hmm, that means mine will become, um, farmers in Wales? (hubs and I took a short break away at a rural B&B last night!) LOL

I'll be thinking of you this week.


----------



## milliekinillie

hi guys! can i join?

Sharry can u add me please? ..... im on first IVF/ICSI cycle and my OTD is the 7th of august! 

thanks

millie xx


----------



## milliekinillie

*Kezza, Maria and Fingers n toes crossed:* HEEELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! ha ha ha ha.... well fancy meeting u three over here! i swear to god im so new to this forum thing im like omg theres the girls from the other thread!!! ...im seriously such a granbag when it comes to the internet!!

how u guys doing? if ur like me your going off your heads!

as for everyone else.... HI THERE! i havent read over older posts but im gonna do that now to catch up... really hope everyone is doing good in this crazy crazy crazy time...... its so stressful!! ... im on 4dp5dt and im already feeling the heat!!....

millie xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol millie your following me around lol xx


----------



## milliekinillie

HA HA HA ... i am kezza!!!! ha ha funny funny!!!.... im following my own ass around at this stage.... going around in circles!!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Millie I know the feeling lol im spending far too much time on here but its great as everyone understands and is so friendly xx


----------



## shykido

Hi Millie, 
You are one day behind me. I'm on day 5 post ET. This is absolute torture! Can't sleep!


----------



## esseylyle

Shykido I am the same as you 5dp 5dt and my head is wrecked really feel this has not worked, when are you going to test I was thinking friday just to wind myself up more.


----------



## Maria00

Milliekinillie, glad to see you here!  I know the feeling! The first of the 2ww has been slow-slow-slow for me, more like a year!  But now I am feeling much better - to keep me "busy", a friend gave me Friends and The Big Bang Theory box sets and I'm having a wee marathon.  Long walks are helping too. BTW, your new avatar is lovely, such a cute son!

Lots of baby dust and sticky vibes to us all, ladies!


----------



## Beandreaming

Sharry,

Please could you add me? 

IUI with OTD 9th August

Thank you!


----------



## Ceejay81

Hi Sharry - please can I be added?

DIUI - 19/7/13 OTD 6/8/13

This is 2 days before my birthday - good sign?!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Ceejay hopefully it will be a great sign for you my otd is day after my son's birthday so hopefully that is a good one for me x


----------



## AusJas

Hi to everyone
Could you add me to this thread, IVF due to test 8th Aug

Thanks


----------



## Hannah72

Could you please add me to the list. I'm 4dp3dt and going stir crazy    My OTD is 6th August. 

No symptoms yet apart from a very bloated stomach and slightly sore )) but I know this is the cyclogest.

Baby dust to everyone  

Thanks!


----------



## shykido

Hi Essey, 
From what the websites say day 9 post transfer is a reasonable time to test which would be Thursday however I'm not sure what to do. 
How are you feeling? Any aches and pains? Try and stay positive. It is torture but there is so much support on here so just pm me any time. 
This is my first IVF cycle so I've been climbing the walls not knowing whether cramps are post transfer due to all the medical procedures or implantation. Enough to send you round the bend.
xxx


----------



## April1977

Hi Sharry,
please can you add me to thread. OTD 2nd August. First go at IVF, 2 embryos transferred!
Terrrified that old mother nature will interfere as usual!
Thanks,
April x


----------



## esseylyle

Shykido, I have had terrible Af pains yesterday and today you know the usual lower back pain and feel like there is a hot knife in my left side. I am also more exhausted than usual but that is probably down to a crazy 2 year old and a 5 hr car trip yesterday. My nipples feel a bit sensitive but then I get that before Af, the only one thing that is different is that I have a terrible thirst that wont go away.
What about you any signs we can obsess over


----------



## izzy977

Hey everyone how is everyone doing? This 2ww is driving me mad...... I keep questioning every little feeling..... x x


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Lovely Ladies   

I had 3dt today, OTD 12th August.

Everything crossed for everyone!

Nx


----------



## shykido

Hi Essey, 
I have been having dull aches in my stomach - stomach cramps but nowhere near as severe as when my period comes. I too have spent the weekend gulping water and have been lying around all weekend just taking it easy along with sleeping like a log. 
I honestly think you should be more positive. At first I thought the cramps were AF but now I've gone the other way. Why would AF pains come now? AF isn't due for another 8 days and the most common symptom is cramps when pregnant at the beginning. 
Have you gone on the forum that talks about symptoms? People have put on there their most common symptoms and cramps came out top. No harm having a look. 
Stay positive. I freaked out yesterday but definitely feeling more positive today. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Epicton

Hi there

I'm new to the site & wanted to say hi.

I had my 2 frozen 6 day blasts transfered last Tuesday. Since then, I have been having back ache, red spotting on Saturday that nearly caused a full breakdown & a bit of brown on sun am. I have been having lots of cramps also. I also bleed a bit after the transfer, but believe this could be down to an irritated cervix.

Anyone else had these symptoms & got a bfp? It's the blood that scares me most, just reminds me of all my failed attempts. Had good pma until I saw some red blood.

It's such a horrible time that no one understands, I can't leave the house without getting upset as family's everywhere at the moment, plus everything e you turn on the tv they are talking about babies & the royal baby, seems to be no escape. Can't even go on social media as get upset as ppl keep gettingregnant all the time. Feel like you have to be a recluse in this situation  

Emma


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Well hello *Kezza, Maria* and *Millie! * how are you all doing?

Hi to all the other ladies who I've not met before - hope you're all keeping yourselves occupied!

I've been really busy at work which has been great but now have 2 long, long days home alone to cope with and scared I'm going to actually drive myself mad by Friday (my OTD)!

Seriously with all the waiting we've done up to now you'd think we'd be a bit better at it wouldn't you? Resisting the urge to test early but have a feeling I'm going to cave on Thursday morning!

Has anyone started seeing symptoms yet? I've only got very mild cramps (not like AF) but I know that could be the fabulous Cyclogest so other than that I'm a symptom-free zone. 

Best of luck to all and fingers crossed for some BFPs starting on Thursday for everyone    xxx


----------



## ezkay

Hi all

I'd like to crash your board please! First cycle of IVF (PICSI), 1dp3dt - Clinic OTD 14/8/13 (17d!) but I'll be testing on 12/8.

Thanks!


----------



## kezza_1980

Fingers and toes crossed hello   I know what you mean about the waiting but think its cause we just want to make sure we have our dream,  I started getting cramps yesterday and they are continuing today however just putting it all down to the pessaries  jusr remember some people get no symptoms at all good luck your at the final hone stretch xxx

Hello ezkay 17  days is long I'm not surprised your caving earlier xx


Afm apart from some mild cramps i feel just like my usual self work is keeping me occupied im going to start testing from friday which will be 6dp5dt  bought some first response  xx


----------



## Kaybee123

Good morning everyone,
I am 8dp5dt and have just noticed slight spotting this morning. It is very light currently however I also gave in and tested early this morning ( my OTD is Sunday4th August)  and it was negative....   !! Has anyone else had similar experiences and should I be concerned regards the spotting. In the first half of my 2ww I had cramping and very sore boobs however all symptoms have now gone. Am feeling very anxious however trying to remain postive x


----------



## Maria00

Fingers and toes crossed, hello!  Friday (my OTD too) seems far away, doesn't it? 
Symptoms? Bloating, very sore boobs and wee cramps coming and going, but it might be the Crinone Gel (progesterone) 

Hello to everyone elso too, fingers crossed for a lot of BFPs!


----------



## es2013

Hi,
I am looking for advice on what I should and shouldn't do during the two week wait. I am taking medication for a FET and hope to have transfer in approx 2 weeks. Really Really want to give it the best chance of working this time . Have read about eating pineapple? Or should it be pineapple juice? Brazil nuts? Milk? I enjoy swimming but have heard I shouldn't get cold? DH and I would like to go camping during the 2ww but now unsure if I should? Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Es

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=310023.0#ixzz2aWfv6xWM


----------



## goldbunny

not sure about camping - the break would be fun but it can be harder (eg without a fridge) to eat healthily, and if you are bloated it might be hard to get comfortable, and if you're on progesterone support that can make you tired..just depends how luxurious your 'camping' is.. but it is definitely a good idea to do something to take your mind off the 2ww. 

pineapple juice is nice if you like it but don't stress over having it if you're not a fan. I think avoiding stress, getting some walks in and eating a healthy diet spread evenly through the day is the answer really.   good luck


----------



## es2013

Hi Gold Bunny, Thanks for your advice.  I'm now thinking again about the camping!  Both DH and I really enjoy camping so it wont be a chore but I hadn't thought about medication side effects   We are hoping to get an electrical hook up so we can take a portable fridge (was going to try to make healthy meals).  I will certainly be taking gentle walks and as off work will be avoiding stress!
Good luck with your own journey
Es


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Maria* I know - if I was going on holiday on Friday I'd be moaning that there's no time to get everything done ... now all I have to do is wait it's forever!

I see there's now 5 of us with the same test day so fingers crossed loads of BFPs coming on Friday  

Need to buy a couple of series of 24 I think to fill the time!!

Why oh why a I so impatient?!?! Sending chilling vibes to everyone xx


----------



## goldbunny

I think if you had a fridge that would make it a lot easier! without it you might be too reliant on biscuits and junk! plenty of people do go away, but it just depends what you're used to or can cope with. i'm a bit jealous really I haven't had a holiday for ages. But I was really crampy on my 2ww and probably wouldn't have coped in a tent if it was hot.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Not long now ladies. Anyone caved in yet? Hate the not knowing!


----------



## coweyes

Just try to live life healthily, tbh you should already be doing this, so if you are just don't change anything.  What i would say is keep busy though.  Just have a plan for each day.  Eg iv got dogs so i always made sure i had walked them by mid day.  When my mind started racing i would walk to the shops.


So basically eat healthy,  but don't worry if you eat a few naughties.  Tbh and this is only my opinion, im not a big believer that you can do a lot to help things work.  But what you do need to do is keep your self mentally ok.  No matter if your lucky enough to get a bfp or not your need to look after yourself mentally.


Going camping sounds great, as long as you can keep your meds cool (if you need to).  Dont worry about the rest, if your feeling that rough you can always come home   .


Good luck, i got my lucky bfp on my forth attempt, just hold in there. xx


----------



## April1977

Shykido, I've been having headaches too, I only ever have one headache a month and that is right before period is due( sorry not used to all the abbreviations yet, I know there is one for periods. AF?)
Also feel very periody and is driving me insane. Everyone seems to assume IVF will just work. I'm just getting so used to disappointment I guess I loose faith. Sorry to moan just a very frustrating time.  Folk on here seem to say that period and successful IVF symptoms are the same  which makes it all the more frustrating. Perhaps in future they could keep us sedated after ET (ahh see I knew that one) for the 2WW! 
All the best,
Much love
April x


----------



## Epicton

Ha ha April, I agree. Have been trying to sleep as much as I can during this time so I do not have to be awake or think, or be scared to go to the toilet! It is so tough, and your right, ppl don't have a clue & don't realise all the different s hurdles to IVF & just think you go in for 1 op & it works! If only they knew!! X


----------



## noteasy

kezza_1980 said:


> Afm apart from some mild cramps i feel just like my usual self work is keeping me occupied im going to start testing from friday which will be 6dp5dt bought some first response xx


I'm not sure what protocol or treatments you've had, Kezza, but if you needed to trigger ovulation prior to egg collection, you're likely to still have that hcg running through your body 12 or 13 days later. This means that any qualitative pregnancy test (which measure only for presence of hcg, not how much) will register as positive. This is why clinics tell IVF patients to test many, many days after transfer. It's not that they don't want us to know early; they want us to be able to trust the result.

For me, if I'm going to wee on a stick and make that second line appear, I want to make darn sure it's for the reason I hope (rather than getting on the false positive roller coaster...we've been through enough already!).


----------



## noteasy

Bringmesunshine said:


> Not long now ladies. Anyone caved in yet? Hate the not knowing!


Hang in there, sunshine! Keep resting. Keep drinking juice and water. Keep thinking positive, cushy thoughts...


----------



## Maria00

Finger and toes crossed, thank you for the chilly vibes  I am sure that everyone in the 2ww is a bit impatient, 

Lots and lots of   ladies, August is almost here!


----------



## noteasy

Congrats coweyes! Stick, stick, stick! How exciting. Quite a few lucky ones among us, eh?!

es2013: I think the key is to keep things 'as is'. Calm and normal. Nothing new...one nurse after egg transfer even said: now's not the time to try to new curry place that's opened! Keep things normal, she said. Same routines. Same foods. More juice and water definitely. And more rest. But everything else? Calm and normal.

The risk with swimming has to do with infection not becoming cold. Can't wait 'til I can swim again...


----------



## shykido

Anyone notice blue veins on their boobs? I am 7dp5t and I noticed them last week and I have more now.


----------



## esseylyle

I dont have any boobs i am as flat as a pancake, so no veins for me farting like a trooper though


----------



## shykido

LMAO! Thanks for that Essey. I'm freaking out today so thanks for giving me a laugh xx


----------



## noteasy

esseylyle said:


> I dont have any boobs i am as flat as a pancake, so no veins for me farting like a trooper though


I've got enough boob for both of us, Essey (no veins on 'em though)! And with respect to, er, the other end: I find I'm a bit constipated through all this! (When I do go, it's like rabbit poo, little turds, LOL, sorry, TMI).

Oh, your message really made me laugh!


----------



## cwelsh

Hi ladies,

I was on my 2ww in match which turned into a BFP but sadly ended in a early miscarriage. 
I had 1 hatching blast transfered today. Don't feel anything this time last time I had cramping from day 1 but not this time. My lining is alot thicker this time round so happy about that. Was only 6.8mm last time and is 8.4 this time. Am more anxious this time for obvious reasons. 
Anyone else on 2ww now? Would be goo to talk. Xx


----------



## lou.s

Hi girls!
I'm 5dp3dt, so test day tues for me- could I be added to the test gang for the 6th please!! 
Found egg collection just awful, so just starting to feel bit better last couple of days. Sore boobies for me and the lovely cyclogest driving me insane   
Decided I'm not gonna test early.....or will at least try my very hardest to wait until tues.
Both my embies were 4 cell, but v good quality ( my little girl was  a 2 cell) I know it's possible , but feel like the odds are stacked up against me- plus got a crap cough and sneezing, so not the best conditions to keep them comfy cosy.
Anyway, I'd forgotten how awful this all was, this really is the worst part!!!
Thinking of you all   
Lou xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

noteasy said:


> kezza_1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afm apart from some mild cramps i feel just like my usual self work is keeping me occupied im going to start testing from friday which will be 6dp5dt bought some first response xx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what protocol or treatments you've had, Kezza, but if you needed to trigger ovulation prior to egg collection, you're likely to still have that hcg running through your body 12 or 13 days later. This means that any qualitative pregnancy test (which measure only for presence of hcg, not how much) will register as positive. This is why clinics tell IVF patients to test many, many days after transfer. It's not that they don't want us to know early; they want us to be able to trust the result.
> 
> For me, if I'm going to wee on a stick and make that second line appear, I want to make darn sure it's for the reason I hope (rather than getting on the false positive roller coaster...we've been through enough already!).
Click to expand...

I think its upto an individual if they wish to take that chance, and according to my consultant the trigger is out of my system 10 days later, if I can hold out I will be doing


----------



## nylaboo

Arghh anyone else suffering with insomnia? Have been wide awake at 4.30/5am last few mornings!
Also this constipation lark is really annoying me now. So uncomfortable! And I need to stop whining because I'm only 2dp3dt!!!!

What is everyone's general level of activity? I'm lucky that I'm off work as I'm a teacher. But I always have had the advise to do as little as possible. Not even to drive. I have my wonderful DH and family doing all general chores for me! Which is lovely in one way but also very frustrating! I am very lucky though.

To all those thinking of testing early, as tempting as it is, don't! I am speaking from personal experience of being a serial POAS addict! Driving myself even more insane. I have memories of holding three different brands under a light bulb saying with DH comparing and contrasting possible faint lines! 

Nx


----------



## kezza_1980

Nylaboo im waking up alot and having lots of night sweats which ive read can be down to the pessaries the dam pessaries lol I really hope I don't cave and test early x


----------



## ezkay

Nylaboo - I'm 2dp3dt too. ET twinsies!

I'm not reacting too badly to the progesterone. My main problem is the prednisolone, which is pushing my blood sugars up (I'm a diabetic) - meaning I'm limiting myself to non-carbohydrate based meals only. Boring.

I'm keeping pretty active, although no baths, swimming, major exercising, etc. Lugged my suitcase through Heathrow yesterday, and drove myself home. The clinic basically said do everything as normal - if they're good, they'll stick, if not they won't. I guess every clinic varies, though.

Still 12 days to go. Whoever linked to the NYU fertility site, thank you - I found it really interesting! Hopefully I have some morulas turning into blastocyctes as we speak....


----------



## es2013

Hi, Wanted to say goodluck to you all during your 2ww  I know how hard it is! Wishing you all a BFP on OTD (I am hopefully going to have my ET in a few weeks).
Coweyes - Thank you for your advice on the 2ww, I was pleased to see you got your BFP on your 4th attempt - I will keep positive.
Noteasy - Thanks for your tips, I will try hard to keep things normal (will struggle with no swimming though!)  Fingers crossed for your BFP 
Es


----------



## April1977

Help, I'm going crazy, not sleeping, sweating, mild cramps and constant grumbling in my uterus, am sure AF is on way, on 2 days till OTD. Off for a family day out! Can't cope! Arghhhhhhhhhh! Also grumpy and hormonal!

April x x x


----------



## ezkay

Hey April

Hang on in there: your symptoms could be either!


----------



## Lfey

Hi ladies

Im at the end of my 2ww, blood test friday coming, and im really starting to struggle now. Ive done really well up to this point but as im now at the point when i started to bleed in my last cycle its really playing on my mind. Every little feeling i get in my tummy im stressing about im going to the loo every 2 minutes just to make sure.

Can anyone offer any advise as to how i can make it through the next couple of days?


----------



## cwelsh

Hi ladies,
I had a 5day hatching blast transfered yesterday but am not expetiencing any cramps. My first FET which sadly resulted in a early miscarriage, I had cramps a matter of hours after my transfer. 
This time so far nothing. I realise it's only been 1 day but thought I would have some cramping. Am I just over analysing things or is this a bad sign already? I think am just very anxious for obvious reasons. X


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Lfey

Sorry I cant give much advice I too was like you!
Is there anything you cna do to distract yourself, read? watch DVD's? visits friends? go shopping?  

Good Luck for testing!


----------



## desphil1976

Testing 5th Aug.


----------



## goldbunny

"Every little feeling i get in my tummy im stressing about im going to the loo every 2 minutes"

my last cycle that was me for weeks and weeks! no answer to it i'm afraid just that if you get BFP it only gets worse. try watching a meditation video on you tube.. distract yourself so time passes.


----------



## Dunny31

Hi I'm new to this site and wondered if I could be added sharry.... I'm currently on my 2ww for IVF and test on the 8th August xx scared and nervous   kate xx


----------



## Dunny31

hi ladies,

like I said I'm new to this site, in fact never been on one before. so thought some of you lovely ladies could offer me some advice. this is my 2nd fresh IVF cycle and I've had 1 frozen. The 1st cycle I got to blastocyst stage and had one fabulous blast put back and 1 frozen, neither of which stuck and resulted in BFN  . This now is my 2nd fresh cycle and I'm currently on my 2ww, they did my transfer on Sunday so I'm 3dp3dt, they put back a lovely 7 cell and 8 cell embryo. I'm completely beside myself as I have terrible AF like pains, pains on one side then the other. I honestly don't know what to think, I'm trying to stay as positive as I can but its so hard. Is this cramping normal, I really cant remember from last time. After nearly 10 years of trying my husband and I want this so much and I've never felt so much pressure. Please any advice on symptoms, or any BFP's with cramping. I just want some hope. Thank you in advance. xxxx Kate


----------



## April1977

Lfey, I know EXACTLY how you feel. Convinced AF is about to show. Really struggling too. Sorry cant offer any advice but I know exactly how you feel and the panty watch and constant toilet going is excruciating. My test is Friday too and just hope I make it till then without AF. Maybe try to read, watch telly, listen to music, eat something nice. Be good to yourself and hang in there. I'm right there with you.
Much love 
April x x  

Dunny31, I had lovely 7 and 8 cell put back too after 3 days. I too had pain on left and right which could well be from your EC. I am now experiencing AF symptoms and going out my mind. 2 days till OTD. I have found pain changes but if you are like me you analyse every twinge. Is a nightmare but FF is really helpful even if you just want to vent. I only discovered 3 days ago!
Hang in there x x x


----------



## Dunny31

April1977... thank you so much for your reply, its sooooooo frustrating, but your completely right every little pain and twinge I get I analyse it, I automatically think right that's it game over for me. I too keep going to the toilet and checking, I'm driving my hubby mad.  so that's what the pains are you think from the EC.. I really hope so and the dreaded AF coming. Wow 2nd August for your test, I really hope you get a BFP and will be thinking of you, please keep me updated. have you tested yourself or are you going to? thanks for your advice much appreciated. sending lots of positive vibes your way   xx kate


----------



## April1977

Hi Kate, 
I've not tested yet, because I had Ovitrelle to release eggs I was told it can give you a false positive. Such a stressful time. 
When you think about what they due during EC it's makes sense that we should experience pain an cramps and apparently it can take 3 or 4 weeks for ovaries to return to normal size so we should expect some pain and discomfort there too. It's so hard because AF and pregnancy pains are apparently similar. 
Keep thinking positive!!! 
Take care
April x x x


----------



## Dunny31

Hi April

thanks for your positive words of encouragement, your right it is the most stressful time ever. Yes all the poking and prodding that has been going on is bound to take some effect. I'm dying to test but I know it will be far to early for me just now. Have you experienced any other symptoms? I know this sounds strange but I have had terrible wind, just wondered if this is from drugs or is a symptom? They also found on one of my scans before egg collection that I had a big cyst and some fluid in my pelvis. so this could be why I'm having pain too right? xxx


----------



## April1977

Hi Kate,
Yeh I defo reckon your cyst would cause pain. I haven't had wind but I've heard that is quite common. I have been extremely bloated, sweating, headaches, breathless, tired, and  AF cramps. The joys of IVF and what is frustrating is you don't know whether its AF, drugs or BHP!!!
Take care,
April x x x


----------



## esseylyle

April hun try not to worry on my last BFP I had terrible AF pains 4 days prior to my BFP on 10dp5dt, the night before my Bfp it was terrible kept me awake, I then started bleeding after my BFP i took the test then bleed.
Anyway the result of that is 2 years old and in bed thank god, try and relax(wish I could take my own advise).
If it is meant to happen it will worrying will do you more harm than good so go treat yourself to a gooey cake and enjoy having time to yourself because when you have your baby in your arms you wont have time to fart.
Now do as your told  and that goes for the rest of you too.


----------



## kezza_1980

Esseylyle thats just really tickled me, think alot of us are doing too much farting at the minute but your right my son is 15 next week day before my OTD lol xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Please add me? My OTD is 2nd August. I've joined the thread pretty late but was slightly wary of doing so before now as the 2WW thread for some reason makes me more than a little stressed.

On another note, my current 2WW has shrunk from 14 days to 11. ET following IVF was 22 July and I test Friday - can't believe how quickly this has come around.

My symptoms are completely different to my one-and-only last 2WW. Then I was up 6x a night to pee and had very sore breasts. None of that this time, but I became nauseous and/or physically sick from 5dpt. 

April, AF cramps are quite common and I'm told this can be a good sign. I've also occasionally had a quite heavy, 'dragging' feeling in my cervical area, which is familiar to me from last time.

Fingers X for lots of BFPs on this thread XXXX


----------



## Dunny31

hi ladies

I for one am seriously stressing here... these cramps just seem to be getting worse. I've just had the most horrific shooting pain in my tummy which made me bloody burn my ear with the hair straighteners. 
I'm praying that all you ladies get the BFP'S you are waiting for, sending lots of love and baby dust. xxxxx kate


----------



## April1977

Kate, could well be your cyst giving you so much pain. Maybe phone your clinic just to check as they know your history etc! Maybe avoid hot objects etc lol!
Take it easy
April x x


----------



## Nicky1975

Hello lovely 2ww ladies! 
This is my first IVF cycle. I have had 3 IUI's before (all BFN's) but have been pregnant 5 times naturally (4 early miscarriages/1 ectopic, loss of left tube) It's been a massive rollercoaster as i can imagine it has for everyone here)
Anyway, I had one 5 day blast transferred on Monday and god only knows how i am going to cope until next Friday! I have had constant tummy pains since EC a week ago today! All i want to do is continually rub my tummy but i feel silly doing that in public!   Although i would never wish it on anyone it is so good to read that i'm not the only mad woman in the 2ww!  
Wishing you all the best of luck. PMA all round!


----------



## shykido

I've just been round seeing my sister in law, she confirmed she got stomach cramps the whole way through each of her three pregnancies and with the first one she kept getting sharp pains as though someone was sticking a knife in her, which obviously scared her half to death however it was all just natural pains down to the pregnancy. 
Also, she told me her sister had stomach cramps every month at the time of her period during her pregnancy. 
Good to hear and good for everyone to know. Cramps are a good thing. 
but everyone is different and the important thing is for everyone to de-stress as much as possible.
Wishing everyone BFP results! 
xx


----------



## nettya

Hi Sharry - please could you add me to the board? I've just come back from the clinic with one beautiful blast on board and OTD is Aug 12th (should be 10th but I'm going to hold out for the clinic's blood test on the Mon - if I can resist, lol!).

Hi everyone - Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few mad days!

Nettya


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies!

REALLY trying not to get carried away and get my hopes up but I am feeling different to previous months. Breasts are very, very swollen, hard and hurting - almost like static electricity running over them. Also getting a lot of pulling, tugging and cramping in my abdomen which sometimes takes my breath away - on par with ovulation pain I had a week ago. 

BBT chart is peaking which is great and has never happened before! This cycle I took EPO, B6 and Soy Iso so I'm wondering if my vitamin cocktail has made difference? 8 days until I can test!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Epicton

I test on Friday & my husband has just come home & told me he has lost his job. If I wasn't stressed enough before! I have been in fits of tears & screaming as life is just one disappointment after another & nothing ever goes good for us. Now I feel like there's no hope! 

Also, would all of this stress have an impact on the baby if I was pregnant? 

Sorry to be so depressing!


----------



## noteasy

I'm so sorry, Epicton. Screaming is definitely in order.


----------



## Bridget73

So sorry Epicton. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Epicton

Thanks guys, as you know these last couple of days are torture anyway without anything extra on top!

I'm cramping badly now & scared Ive done something to effect the outcome. Or am I just being silly? I suppose if they are implated they are implanted.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Much love epicton. X x


----------



## pollita

So sorry to hear that Epicton. Sending some good luck wishes your way! Losing a job is always stressful but things will work out - a baby and a family is worth so, so much more. 

My friend got made redundant a few days after she found out she was pregnant earlier this year. She's managed to pick up some temp work in the meantime just until baby comes - it's not worth getting too upset over, positive mental attitude and you'll both come out of this ok


----------



## noteasy

I'm no expert but it seems to me that whatever's gonna happen is gonna happen. When I had a miscarriage last year the doctors were all very careful (and kind) to say things reassuring to my husband and me that WE hadn't caused this event. "It just happens. And you have to trust that your body knows best." The second bit was easier said than done but the sentiment was meaningful and did help us cope. Maybe this idea will help you, too, as you face uncertainty. Hope so.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Epicton

Thanks noteasy, and so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.

I agree, what will be will be, but it's a hard pill to swallow when everyone around you has good luck & fall pregnant so easily. You just wonder why life is so tough & you have been delt this card when life is so easy for everyone else. I just so scared, after today I'm not sure I can survive anymore knock! X


----------



## schmooo75

Forgot to add- sorry about your cramps Dunny-hope everything is OK


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*GemP* that's wonderful - congratulations and you're the first of the 2nd August PUPOs to be BFP!!

Hopefully we can all be BFP buddies together ... watching the clock ticking VERY slowly by! xxxx

*dunny* lots of people on other 2ww boards were sure AF was coming, convinced themselves it was all over and it wasn't. These hormones send you nuts so try not to lose hope and try to kick-start yourself into PMA ... until the doctors say yes or no it's all pretty much guesswork!


----------



## Hannah72

Good luck to all the ladies testing today    and congrats to GemP  

Sending positive vibes to the rest of the girlies waiting for OTD  

I'm 8dp3dt and can't stop symptom spotting - I'm addictive!!!! It's driving me crazy. One minute I feel cramps then it goes away, then I feel a little tingling in my (.)(.) and then stops, then I feel a little nausea and then I read it could be caused by the progesterone......   I just want to go to sleep and wake up on test day!!!! 

All the best everyone xx


----------



## Epicton

Hi all, well done gem.

After bleeding last nite I have taken a test & it say positive! I am very confused! The clinic have booked me in straight away for bloods to see what is going, will update you shortly.

Good luck to everyone else testing today! Xx


----------



## April1977

Congratulations to Gem P!!!
I'm still waiting, have to phone clinic in an hour for results. This is a killer! 
X x


----------



## ezkay

Gem P - bad news on the OHSS, but GREAT NEWS on the test result!

Epicton - Fab!!!!! Fingers crossed for the bloods.

April1977 - Good luck!!!

Dunny - hope your cramps have settled and you're feeling a bit more hopeful


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Well done GEM. 

Hope it's good news EPICON

Good luck to everyone else. 

BFN for me this time... X x


----------



## April1977

BFP OMG in shock! Can't believe it!


----------



## kezza_1980

April congratulations hun xxx

Epicon good luck hope its good news xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi Sharry,

Can you please add me-don't know my test date yet-d/r 22nd July and start stimming today! 

April and Epicton and GemP-congrats! that's fantastic news.

Good luck everybody xxx


----------



## ezkay

Bring me sunshine, sorry to hear that   You have more frosties, right?

April - congratulations!!!!!


----------



## carrie r

Hi all. 
Bfn for me this morning.  

Congratulations those of you who got bfp!  

Time to start getting ready for fet in a couple of months.  

Xxxxxxx Carrie xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Carrie sorry to hear that


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Sorry to hear that carrie. Happy
We both have frosties x


----------



## carrie r

Thanks ladies. .and yes. .5 little frosties are waiting for me.  Xxxxx


----------



## Maria00

It's a BFN for us.   I guess I'll just have to accept that I'll never be a mommy...
So sorry for the other BFNs.  
Lots of baby dust your way   ladies, hope to see many other BFPs soon!


----------



## carrie r

So sorry Maria00...
Don't loose heart.  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Epicton - thinking of you, let us know how you get on but fingers (and toes!) crossed it's a good result for you.

Bringmesunshine I'm so sorry ... fingers crossed for those frosties 

Maria - please don't give up. 

AFM it's a positive but not a BFP (confused? I was) ... they think I could be pregnant but already MCing. Have to wait again now until Monday for another blood test, but they told me not to tell everyone I was pregnant, so I think we know where this is going, and we had no frosties.  Devastated ... it's the 2 year anniversary today of when my ectopic pregnancy ruptured, so already a pretty sad day. DH was racing back from work to try to get here before they called but hasn't so I'll have to break the news when he gets home. 

Much love to all and especially the 3rd August OTD ladies ... hope you're not going completely mad xx


----------



## LouDooRay

The first and the third time I saw the 2 pink lines I was euphoric. This time I'm very fearful as I've seen this result 3 times before and it's always ended the same way. I'm trying to be pragmatic and tell myself that at least I have nothing to lose. Tried L.I.T. treatment, Intralipids and am about to start Fragmin injections today, so everything in my power that I could do to help these embies, I've done. Just praying that this time they'll be safe.

Having now received my fourth BFP (2 on Clomid, 2 through IVF), I thought I'd share my experiences to help others who may be going crazy analyzing every symptom (is it possible NOT to do this?). Even if you've had a BFP before, don't expect your symptoms will necessarily be the same. Mine were:

#1 and 2: only noticeable symptoms were very frequent night peeing, tender (but not sore) breasts, and extreme fatigue.
#3 (first IVF cycle): Very itchy nipples (this was the first noticeable symptom), frequent night peeing, breasts so sore I had to go to bed in a bra, severe fatigue, heavy 'dragging' feeling in cervical area, fluttering right ovary, hair and skin very greasy. (This pregnancy ended b/c of Downs; a risk factor with age and apparently just down to bad luck).
#4 (second IVF cycle), symptoms much fewer. Night peeing not nearly so noticeable, breasts tender but not sore, mild occasional itchiness in breasts, severe fatigue after 3-4dpt, very slight uterine twinges on about day 3-4, a few palpitations and hot flashes on day 6, smell of rubber triggered sickness 5dpt, low 'dragging' feeling in cervix. After 6dpt daily sickness set in. This happened unusually early and this was the most obvious sign. Apart from that most of the symptoms have been so mild they were barely noticeable.

Bear in mind:
These symptoms will be different for everyone;
Many people experience no pregnancy symptoms at all even when they might have had these with a previous BFP and;
However tempting it is to test early, don't risk it until you're at least 14 days after administration of your trigger injection. These have HCG in them and will give a false positive result if the hormone hasn't completely left your system.

Hoping this might help or reassure others who are currently undergoing the agonizing wait I've just experienced. Good luck to all; congratulations to those with BFPs and to those with BFNs, I'm sorry, it feels really awful; I truly hope your time comes soon.  

Love and luck to all now and in the future, Lou XXXX


----------



## ezkay

Hi Lou

Congratulations! You're doing everything you can to help them stick: I'm sure it will end well this time   

Thanks for the symptom run-down. You''re right, it's not possible to not over-analyse symptoms, but it's reassuring to know they can vary each time and often there are none at all...


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Sorry Carrie I missed you - sorry to hear your news but hopefully one of those frosties is going to give you your BFP very soon   xx


----------



## ezkay

Fingers and toes: I missed you, sorry. That's confusing: are they doing serial HCGs?

I have some fresh pv spotting today (4dp3dt). Trying not to get my hopes up that it could be implantation bleeding, probably all those interminable progesterone pessaries....


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hi *Ekzay* yes back for more bloods on Monday  xx


----------



## Epicton

Hi all

Been waiting all afternoon for the dreaded phone call, plus bleeding more. I have a positive, however my levels are very low, only 32. Does anyone know anything about low levels & sucess rate of it going to a full pregnancy. I'm more uncertain then ever, so any advise or experence with this would really be a great help to me.

Hugs to all

Emma


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

Hey* Epicton *I'm in the same boat but HCG is only 16 so even lower than you ... 25+ is considered as a positive pregnancy so you're in the right bracket, sadly i am not.

You should ask for another blood test on Monday and need to see if the HCG levels have more than doubled to see if the pregnancy is progressing and then they will usually do several more tests until they get you to a happy level.

I have to go back for another to confirm that this is the end of the road for me. Best of luck xx


----------



## ezkay

Hi Emma

This level is still considered to be a pregnancy, but the level is low. It will all be about what happens with the next blood test, whether it goes up or down. I know that's not particularly helpful at this point in time - sorry.


----------



## Epicton

Yeah, I have another scan Monday, but scared of the outcome. Don't know if I should just lose hope. Just need some positive stories to keep me going, but there doesn't seem any  

If anyone has any info or stories or can point me in the right direction that would be great. Especially if it includes spotting also xx


----------



## gemma05

Hi every one!

I am fairly new to this forum, but just thought I would share my news that I had BETA today... BFP!   

My hcg is only 59, she said its not far off what they want but just to make sure its increasing im back next friday for another BETA, so fingers crossed!

Until then I'm going to continue with FRER as they've been getting darker since 5dp5dt, just for peace of mind!

Good luck to everyone, hope your dreams have/will come true!xxxx


----------



## schmooo75

Hi Gemma and congratulations ! What great news for you. I'm also new to this forum, but so great to share the roller coaster with others going through this


----------



## Dunny31

Congratulations to all you wonderful ladies today that got a BFP, it must be an amazing feeling xxx 

To those who got BFN's I'm so so sorry I know the feeling well and it's blood horrible. I'm sending all my love and support to you all. Keep strong   xxx

For the ladies testing on the 3rd good luck I have everything crossed for you xxx 

Kate xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fordy girl

Hi ya, 

Can you add me please? Single FET on the 31st July. Test date 11th Aug. I'm being  a complete stress head and they have only been on board a couple of days  

Vicki x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls good luck to everyone testing today good luck xx

Welcome fordy girl just read your signature   good luck and keep sane xx


----------



## surrogate013

hello i was wondering if anybody can help, first date of last period was the 7th of July did four Home Insemination's with IPs on most fertile days the test date is the 8th (i am not sure of my exact cycle length). I have had both symptoms of pregnancy (nausea backache headaches) and being due on my period (dryness spots moodiness) took a regular test and a first response test yesterday and got 2 BFNs, was it too early to test or is it over for this month? Really new to this and not really sure of things :/    thanks for listening to me ramble xxx


----------



## Roxychick1976

Hi i'm a new to this but am also on my 2ww.......feeling lots of cramps today!!


----------



## noteasy

BFN for me. We are not surprised; we know it's a game of chance and that most attempts end up with this outcome. We are just sad. Worried a bit about money (we have £50 in our savings account) but mainly worried about timing. 

Please could someone tell me how long 'til we can try again? 

I know clinic is closed at Christmastime and Easter's a long way away. Maybe it's possible to fit in a short protocol before school starts up again? This being our first go, I have no idea about these things...

Thanks.


----------



## Lea Lea 82

Hi please can u add me too. ET Wednesday. OTD 17th icsi. 2nd cycle   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Noteasy sorry to hear your news I am not 100%  but think most clinics like 1-2 periods x


----------



## Finger and toes crossed

*Noteasy *I'm so sorry ... I hope you're pulling though and getting lots of love and support. I asked my clinic when I received the news yesterday that my HCG is so low it's probably an early miscarriage and they said they wait 3 clear months before starting again, but other clinics may offer repeated cycles after 2 months. Well done on being positive and wanting to get straight back to the injections ... you and I may be cycle buddies next time so I'll look out for you on here!


----------



## LouDooRay

Just wanted to say a big best of luck to everyone testing today.     Congratulations to Gemma. To those with BFNs, my heart goes out to you, sending many positive thoughts your way.    

Baby dust to all


----------



## auntydanni

Hi all, 
Can I join as I just had a single embryo transfer today, OTD is the 14th eek! We got a good hatching bloastocyst so fingers crossed!  

Sorry to hear of the BFNs,  it is a tough road that we girls have to go on.   we will get there!! 

Xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi All Please can I be added to the front page I had a single ET today my OTD is 17th August. This is our first IVF cycle and unfortunately we got no frosties


----------



## izzy977

Morning Lady's 
Hope everyone is doing good in this 2ww....
Test day today I am still in mega shock we have a BFP..... so shocked fingers crossed this little bean keeps sticking......

Big baby dust to everyone x x x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Congratulations Izzy977 so pleased for you. I'm hoping that have a name with Izzy in it is a good omen for me  Im 1dp a 5dt today so I got a long wait yet.
Can I ask did you have any symptoms?
x


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations izzy x


----------



## pollita

Great news Izzy!

Good luck to everyone else testing today


----------



## izzy977

Thanks everyone. 
Izzylizzy didn't have much symptoms I had such bad ache mostly and head aches , plus been weeing loads more then normal... 
Fingers crossed for u too, how r u doing? 

Baby dust to everyone
X x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Izzy thanks for that. I'm doing alright, realising that this 2ww is the hardest to get your head around and try and relax and let everything just be.
I only had my ET yesterday so if I do have any symptoms I'm not expecting to feel anything yet as I assume it would be too early. Thanks I'm hoping this is my time.
It's so hard and the urge to not test early is going to be so hard. Did you test early or were you good? 

Again so very pleased for you bet it's still trying to sink in xx


----------



## KTC40

Hi ladies
Congrats on the BFP and good luck for next time for the BFN
Am 10 dpo today having cramping sore breasts and some red/pink spotting, may be out early, tested BFN today but I know its still too soon
K x


----------



## LouDooRay

Izzy, whatever you do don't test within 14 days of your trigger injection. It will show up as positive regardless of the eventual outcome, as the trigger jabs contain HCG and it takes this length of time for the stuff to get out of your system.

My first symptoms were needing huge amounts of sleep and drinking water like a camel.

So pleased for you Izzy977.  

Big best of luck to all today's testers, rooting for you all.


----------



## izzylizzy22

Thanks LouDooRay I'll keep that in mind. My Trigger shot was Sat 27th July, so this Sat will be 2 weeks.

I've started to drink water anyway making sure getting goodness into my body.

Well I'm sure I've read that some ladies have no symptoms or very little so I want think badly till I've pee'd on that stick. (Well try I might go crazy and insane by then lol)


----------



## Lea Lea 82

Congratulations izzy 977  
Good luck to everyone else!! Xx


----------



## Ka40

Hi all
I've had ET this morning.  It's our first go at ICSI.  2 embies transferred.  They had a job to get to my cervix but I'm in abit of abdo discomfort, is this normal?  I guess they have been messing about in there but wasn't expecting it.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Is this what it's going to be like for the next 2 weeks?  scary stuff aint it.  Good luck to everyone.
Ka xxx


----------



## JammyM

Congrats Izzy977  

Ka40, I also was very uncomfortable after ET and found ET quite painful. 
I was absolutely fine the next day however so hopefully you won't be too uncomfortable for much longer.

good luck


----------



## Nicky1975

Hi Sharry. Could you please add me to this thread? I had IVF - due to test on Friday 9th August   

Thank you xxx


----------



## MrsJ35

Hi everyone.
Congratulations on all of the BFPs and sending   to those who have got a BFN, such a hard thing to have to go through.

I am now 2dp3dt. 2 embies on board. One is a good quality and one quite good so not the best but I have read positive things with people who have had similar embies transfered so keeping everything crossed. 

Sending lots of babydust to all. xx


----------



## Dunny31

Congrats to all you ladies who have had recent BFP's  you all must be over the moon x x 

As the time is getter closer to my test I'm more sure than ever this hasn't worked for us, I'm feeling the same as the last 2 unsuccessful times and I'm so disheartened I'm almost positive my AF is on it's way! I have terrible back ache, cramps that keep me awake all night, bad constipation! Anyone any words of encouragement would be much appreciated x


----------



## auntydanni

Hi all,
*warning TMI coming!!*

Had ET of a near perfect day 5 hatching blastocyst on Saturday, and v slight twinges last night with a weird beige-ish discharge, then this morning a funny blob on the toilet paper (sorry TMI!!) of dark brown stuff, almost had tiny stringy bits in it?!! Any thoughts?! This is my first cycle where I have got to egg tx and I am shocked by how irrational and anxious I feel!! Have been so super chilled through this treatment til now. Had massive row with DH yesterday which I can now admit was triggered by my irrationality   so hoping this is our time as I'm not sure how much more we can take of this.  

Congrats to izzy on your BFP, hang on in there little embie! 

xxx


----------



## Nicky1975

I am losing the plot i think! I went to bed last night and put a proper sanitary towel on because i was 100% CONVINCED AF was coming!!!!! It hasn't yet! 
Its a week today since ET and i think i might lose my mind by Friday!      

My boobs are no longer sore at all and the tummy cramps are constant. No matter how much i read that cramps can be completely normal I just can't get my head around it.

Anyway, i'll stop moaning now! Just needed a little vent... 

Thinking of you all and praying for a miracle for everyone!


----------



## goldbunny

cramps are caused by the progesterone. I cramped for weeks with my BFP.

i'm on my third 2ww now with an OTD of the 16th august, transferred 2 x 3 day embies on august 1st.


----------



## schmooo75

Hi everyone, just wanted to say huge congratulations to all you BFP ladies and it helps so much hearing the success stories, it keeps me hoping when the negative thoughts come on!
I'm now 4dp3dt and pains from EC seem to have finally worn off. Symptoms now seem to be horrible fatigue in the afternoons, surely it's too early for that? My digestive system has also gone to pot, bloody horrible cyclogest!
I also keep thinking about the fact that my OTD will be the morning of my last day of holiday in Tenerife, and also when my sister-in-law is due to give birth.So a negative result right then would be difficult to bear, but I know I have to be realistic. Trying to think positive thoughts!
Once again very best of luck to anybody testing today


----------



## goldbunny

schmoo you had 12/12 fertilise and you're worried? you must have superman eggs in there that's a fantastic rate of fertilisation. how much better would it have to be for you not to be worrying? xx


----------



## schmooo75

I know   I have always been a worrier and after my first cycle can't quite believe this time round was so different! Still, I am resolved to think positive and enjoy my hols, it will be easier than sitting around the house fretting!


----------



## AusJas

Congrats to those BFP,  .
I still have 5 days to go and it seems such a long time. Trying to keep myself busy and not reading too much into symptoms or the lack of them. 
Oh this time can send you  

Good luck to those testing today.


----------



## Epicton

Hi guys

Had my beta done again today which is 89 so doubling. Fingers crossed it will keep rising. Still bleeding which is scary, but they say this is common in early pregnancy. Anyone else had a similar start?

Xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Schmoo, the horrible afternoon fatigue was a first sign with me.


----------



## pollita

Hello, my name is Steph and I'm a POAS addict. 

I need to back away from the HPT - only 10dpo but very disheartened by the blindingly white strips today  

I feel achey and flu-like. AF due on Friday but fully expecting her


----------



## goldbunny

pollita on my last cycle I was BFN on 10dpo and BFP on 13dpo. so there. STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!


----------



## MrsJ35

Polita- your opening line made me smile. It's hard not to become addicted even though we all know we should wait.  Keep strong and I hope you get your bfp


----------



## ezkay

Epicton, that's excellent news! Fingers crossed your numbers continue to climb.

Pollita, I agree with they others - step away from the sticks!!!


----------



## Hannah72

Well ladies, I couldn't resist testing early. I'm 11dp3dt and OTD is tomorrow. It's a BFN for me. This was my 6th cycle. I'm so disappointed. I tried everything I could but still didn't work. Oh well, onwards an upwards.
Will try again in a few days just to be sure.

Goodluck to all of you going through the 2ww. Keeping busy really worked for me. If I had too much time on my hands that's when the madness kicked in! Go out, meet with friends, go shopping, just do anything to keep busy!!  The time will fly by and keep away from Dr Google lol.

Wish you all the best of luck. You all deserve a BFP 

X


----------



## pollita

So sorry to hear that Hannah - it's a tough road, isn't it? FX that you get some good news soon


----------



## Hannah72

Thanks Pollita. Same to you re good news


----------



## shykido

I am reading so much on here about girlies freaking out about cramps etc. I have received the BFP today and I just wanted to go through some of my symptoms to try and ease that anxiousness -
I had cramping from very early on, 2 days after the transfer, it is so confusing because it doesn't make any sense that a symptom that is associated with AF coming could be a positive sign for pregnancy.
I suffered from headaches which is a symptom I get for AF and my boobs were sore at the beginning however this disappeared which again frightened me as I thought I wasn't pregnant. 
I was thirsty at the beginning but not overly. not tired either. 
It is so easy for me to type this now ladies as I was climbing the walls but try and stay calm and not let every little twinge or symptom drive you up the walls. There is a forum on here that gives you a poll of what symptoms women got during the 2ww that resulted in a BFP that really helped me when I thought I was going to lose the plot. 
Such a difficult time to go through and certainly the worst part of IVF. You are all in my thoughts - sending out positive vibes to those of you waiting and I can't stress enough how sorry I am to anyone who didn't get a positive result. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Shykido already spoke on pm but officially can say congratulations now xxx


----------



## shykido

Kezza! Was wondering where you had gone to. How are you feeling? Everything good with you?
Thanks for all your support during the awful 2 ww. 
xxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Shykido how do I find that forum? I'm at the start of my 2ww now and just trying to keep myself calm and sane 

Congratulations by the way you must be buzzin  x


----------



## schmooo75

Congratulations Shykido- what great news, you must feel over the moon 

Hannah- so sorry to hear your news, wish there were guarantees in IVF.  

Loodooray- sounds promising then. I just have zero energy in the afternoon and evening, just sit around like a bloated whale on the sofa -good job I'm off work (I'm a teacher)as I wouldn't have energy to work!

Epicton- things are looking good for you, fingers crossed


----------



## shykido

Izzy, copy and paste this and it should take you straight to the forum - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

If it doesn't, just go to the Ladies in waiting forum and instead of coming in to this one it is listed just below it - it's called something like - symptoms in the first 2ww that lead to a BFP.

Thanks for all your congratulation messages ladies. I really am thinking of you all and sending out positive vibes. 
xx


----------



## Maria00

Ladies, thank you so much for your sweet messages!   I wonder if it was my Hashimoto's, I know autoimmune diseases can cause implantation failure… I guess I’ll never know.  

Finger and toes crossed, oh no, how terrible! Did you repeat the BETA, did they rise? Hope so!!  

Epicton, fingers crossed for you! Will you repeat the BETA soon?  

Congratulations to all you ladies that got a BFP! So happy for you.  

To those who got a BFN like me, a big hug and hope one day you will get your BFP!  

Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww, sticky vibes to you all!


----------



## kezza_1980

Shykido I have been around lol  xx


----------



## MrsJ35

You're just keeping quiet kezza! We miss you! 
Hope everything is still going well. Not long until your otd. X


----------



## kezza_1980

MrsJ tomorrow cant wait to call the clinic xx


----------



## nettya

I wish it was tomorrow for me Kezza!  Well, after a day of constant visits to the loo (tmi but both sides!) and uber tiredness I woke up for a wee at 5:30am. Seriously hoping these are all good signs. Talked and sang to Beanie in the shower this morning which is a pretty big step for me - having been through 3 miscarriages I've been finding it hard to connect to the potential life inside me. 6dp5dt - have googled and people have got results on this day with first response. So tempting but I shall resist! I shall. Don't let me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Nettya your test date will soon be here hun hang on in there xx


----------



## goldbunny

finding it really hard not to poas today, i'm only 5dpt ! must resist........


----------



## kezza_1980

I feel bad considering I did but seriously hold on gold bunny


----------



## zest42day

*Sharry*

Hi, please could you add me to the HOF.

FET otd 15th Aug

Thanks and good luck to everyone

Zest


----------



## Ceejay81

It was a BFN for me this time. Round 2 in October.


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi Ladies
And once again I join you in the 2ww room      

This is our last fresh go at IVF (4 blasts we managed to get this time YES!   ) so we decided that we were gonna go against the doctors advice of 1, and have 2 grade 1 hatching blasts put back in   

Ive been searching the internet like mad to try and find symptoms for the 2WW from 2 hatching blasts that went onto a BFP, but cant find many stories at all. 

Please if anyone has any stories (BFN or BFP) from 2 blasts being put back in, please share your symptoms (and how many of the embryos stuck) Im slowly driving myself mad!!

Im currently only 2dp5dt and im getting AF pains constantly   good sign or not?

Thanks, and good luck to everyone going through this crazy process!!

Linz xxxx


----------



## Gribbie

Can you add me too - otd 18th but no way I'm going to manage to wait that long! Expanding blast and hatching blast transfer: 5b-b- & 6b+b-

So sorry it didn't work for you Ceejay. It's devastating when it doesn't work. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi All. So sorry to those of you how got a BFN - I so know what this is like as this is my third time trying. To those of you with a BFP - Congratulations and hopefully all of us will get to experience what it will be like to feel a baby in our bellies! My trasnfer was today and it was a 6 day FET. It had started to expand after it thawed and the transfer went well so fingers crossed. Positive vibes to everyone


----------



## last on time

Hello! I hope you ladies don't mind me joining in! I'm very new and this is my 1st post! I'm in currently in 4th month of TTC. AF due Thursday but I have very little hope for this month   Good luck to all you ladies testing this month - much hope for lots of BFP's!


----------



## Dunny31

Hi ladies

So I've just given in and resisted to do a home test and got a BFN I'm 9dp3dt. I'm completley devastated and don't know what to do. I'm due to have my blood test on Thursday at the clinic. I reluctant to go as I already know the outcome! I'm absolutely gutted and can't stop crying x x x


----------



## goldbunny

dunny.

IT IS TOO EARLY.

so please stop crying.

thankyouverymuch.          

but if it does turn out BFN _Thursday_, so sorry.


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=12

/links


----------



## Imclucky

Good evening all, 

I've not been on the boards for a good few days because I truly believed it was all over for me. I'm sorry to the BFN's, if you test early please don't lose hope, I'm 10dp5dt now & just got a  I'm so shocked. It was a clear blue digital & says 2-3 weeks already.
I always test on day 5 to see if the trigger is gone.
My 1st ivf was a chemical so I'm very wary but then the test said 1-2 weeks.

I honestly can say I'm shocked.

Don't ever give up, sending lots of baby dust.

Hopefully I'll stay pregnant this time


----------



## nettya

Goldbunny - I was hoping that would quell my testing temptation but at 11dpo (well, DE EC) all that says to me is get on and TEST! 

Having said that - Dunny - it really is too early, hold off until OTD - everything can change in a few days

Congrats Imclucky! Hoping to follow you soon


----------



## Imclucky

nettya said:


> Goldbunny - I was hoping that would quell my testing temptation but at 11dpo (well, DE EC) all that says to me is get on and TEST!
> 
> Having said that - Dunny - it really is too early, hold off until OTD - everything can change in a few days
> 
> Congrats Imclucky! Hoping to follow you soon


I really hope you get a BFP, just read your signature. You deserve it so much  I was with CRM they've been very patient with me lol xx


----------



## Dunny31

Congrats to all who have had recent BFPs how exciting x x 
I'm desperate to know what that feels like. 
Thank you for your words of encouragement gold bunny and nettya!!
It so hard to keep a positive head on especially when I'm having all the symptoms of AF coming as well as a BFN!!! 
Only 2 days to go till I test although dont see the point xxxx


----------



## leb84

please add me test due 13th aug


----------



## Nania

Hi Ladies,
Congrats on all the BFP , I am currently on 7DPO and 9DPT, this waiting is taking forever... having cramps and creamy white cm/discharge (hoping for a BFP) tested on DPO5 to see if the trigger is gone but got a faint BFP so guessing the trigger is causing a false positive  
I just want to say thanks to all of you that post on the forum, it really gives me hope!!!


----------



## shykido

Has anyone been told to finish what progesterone pessaries they have and then stop altogether? I have 1 left for tomorrow and the nurse said I no longer need them however I have only POAS, the clinic are seeing me in 2 weeks to do a scan so I haven't had a blood test or anything so how do they know I should stop taking progesterone. 
I seem to get over one paranoid hurdle only to be faced with another one. 
The nurse said I could get more pessaries if I wanted however I'm more concerned with the fact they are willing to take me off it without even doing my bloods. 
Has anyone any experience of it happening this way? Would they have tested my blood prior to the IVF cycle to see what my levels were? It has never been mentioned. 
xx


----------



## penny48

Shykido, I would push to have them until your twelve wks unless they test you and its very high, I have two m/c and was not on prog, wish I had have been, doing 2nd ivf now and have been on it for last iui and both ivf's even before I got result and would have been taking it until 12 weeks xxx


----------



## auntydanni

Hi shykido,

I have never made it to transfer on a fresh cycle but my understanding is that the research suggests there is no benefit from progesterone supplementation unless you have had a frozen embryo transfer ?? I guess your natural progesterone production mechanism kicks in. I know they have recently completed a study on this at the Hewitt Centre Liverpool but I'm not sure the results have been published yet. If the clinic have advised this I wouldn't panic, I'm not sure that most clinics (except top rate private ones like ARGC) even routinely check progesterone levels after you get a BFP on POAS.    (If I have any of this wrong pls feel free to correct me!!)

Congrats on your BFP!! 3dp5dt for me, feels like 3 weeks lol!!

xxxx

PS just noticed someone else response was posted whilst I was typing and totally different advice sorry!!


----------



## Fordy girl

Hi skykido, 

Congrats on your BFP x

At our clinic they suggest that you have progesterone until 12 weeks. I don't think on the whole that they are particularly cautious. If you are worried I would ask for them. 

Fordy girl x


----------



## goldbunny

i think you should stay on them until you get a scan. it won't prevent something going wrong but it is better to find out at a scan first and at least have some information. so grateful for the scan photo from my mmc, at least i got to see it. i reckon only stop after a scan confirms everything going well.


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls well its my OTD and its a BFP xx


----------



## Fordy girl

That's great news Kezza x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks fordy girl have to admit I did test early and was little deflated that my line was not as dark as control line I have read though thst clinic tests are not as sensitive as first response xx


----------



## goldbunny

congrats kezza OTD!    my clinic test last time was terrible really cheap I expect. weird when you think how much everything else costs. 

but by then i'd done four other tests so it didn't matter so much!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gold bunny it is definitely a cheapie you can tell by looking at it and a girl of another thread as just sent me her picture and hers was lighter than mine and she is now 24 week pregnant so im going to relax and enjoy xx hope we see some more BFP on this thread xx


----------



## mer123

Hi- just tested day 7dp5dt and a BIG BFN. Is it all over


----------



## kezza_1980

Mer not at all hold on till official test date your hcg levels could be to low to trace especially if its been late implanting xx


----------



## Fordy girl

Hay mer, 

You must have an OTD similar to mine, 11th Aug? I think it is a bit too early to give up hope. Keep away from those tests you naughty girl    xx


----------



## Dunny31

MER123 I know exactly how you feel I tested yesterday at 9dp3dt and got a BFN... It's so disheartening, for me I think it's absolutely over... But for you I'm keeping everything crossed and hope to god you get a BFP!!!  
My test is tomorrow I'm so sad this hasn't worked, only 1 more go NHS funded and it all over for us xxxx
Keep positive xxx


----------



## Dunny31

Oh forgot to say congratulations Kezza you must be over the moon, hope it all goes well for you x x


----------



## kezza_1980

Dunny thank you hun I am happy and big hugs  when is your official test date xx


----------



## mer123

Thanks ladies. I tested positive around this time last time 2 years ago. I was carrying twins then. I delivered my twins and then my little boy died a week later. so i now have a 2 year princess who i want to return her sibbling too. feel so sad now


----------



## Dunny31

My official test date is tomorrow although I know what it's going to say... Heartbroken xxx


----------



## Dunny31

Aww mer I'm so so sorry that is so sad... Sending you  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww mer ive just cried reading that xx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry for your loss mer x


----------



## mer123

Thank you all. Now even I am crying at my desk at work and trying ot hide the tears. I was over confident I thought it would work as it did last time. Should have tested today at day 7


----------



## Fordy girl

I'm so sorry mer. I lost my triplets just over a year ago and reading your message has brought me to tears. I am so sorry x

Try to keep your chin up Hun, I know it's so hard. Big hugs out to you xxx


----------



## mer123

sorry to make everyone cry. I have cheered up now. I have a lovely daughter and am very grateful for that.


----------



## kezza_1980

We are all here for you hun xx


----------



## nettya

Oh Mer, i hate that this board is full of such heartbreaking stories. I am so sorry for your loss and pray that your daughter gets her longed for sibling, and you get your new baby. Xx

Fordy girl - <hugs>

Congratulations Kezza - you are still a walking advert for testing early...

Millie - I'm so sorry love but great that you only have to wait 3 months. Keep on with healthy living, (well, maybe push the boat out this weekend a little bit), find some exciting new projects and pastimes to keep you and yours occupied and you'll soon find the time soon disappears.

AFM - really struggling with positivity today. Any symptoms, imagined or otherwise have left me. I'm now in an ultra confused state where every time I need the loo I'm considering taking a beaker with me to test but also have reached that point where I can't bear the thought of testing as I can't comtemplate another BFN.

Our last cycle really rocked us. We had two great 8 cell embies transferred at day 3. They wouldn't take them to blast because the other 3 embies stopped developing. I always regret that we didn't insist on going to blast. As you can see from my history, more than not I've ended up with a BFP. The FET I had that ended up with a BFN was not a surprise as then little dot only half survived the thaw. So - we thought the last cycle was not going to be a problem - that I'd get pregnant and our challenge would be getting past 8 weeks and onto the close of then first trimester. I'll never know if those embies just didn't make it to blast or whether something else happened.

So. This time we have 1 gorgeous looking blastocyst but I'm so scared that my last cycle means my immune issues have got much worse and my body is now preventing implantation from even happening. As that last cycle was at a different clinic our current consultant can't even use any data from it to compare as they cannot assess what happened in the lab.

5 more long sleeps until we do the blood test at the clinic, but that will be 12dp5dt by then. I think I can hold out until Saturday (10dp5dt) to POAS - that should give me a conclusive result shouldn't it?

Nettya


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks nettya I do however say not to test early that's cheap comin from me I know but hold on as long as you can xx


----------



## nettya

I just had the tiniest, and I meant the tiniest, brown spot when I wiped. Tiniest. Never had implantation bleeding before.  Arrrrghhhhh. Where's the freaking internal camera?


----------



## kezza_1980

Nettya   just nearly fell of the bed laughing aint you had enough internal camera's lol hold on hun  and don't worry  if you loose more I lost for a day x


----------



## smiling angel

Loads on here in only a few hours! Mel I am so sorry for you and it must be pure heart breaking. You are so lucky to have your little princess as you say and I think she can give loads of extra hugs today to her mammy xx
Congrats Kezza - that is fantastic news you must be just over the moon! 

Nettya brown bleeding can also be megga positive. My friend who was trying to conceive for 5 years has brown spotting and her doc told her to literally lie n the couch and rest. she had her bundle of joy a few months ago.

My clinic doesn't want me to test until day 16 which is 16dp6dt which is VERY long but sure will have to wait 

Fordy Girl - beautiful names and a beautiful quote about being too special for this world. You are incredibly strong and can't imagine what you must think of every day. Loads of hugs to you 

Duny 31 sorry about you feeling heartbroken. Are you sure its not too early to test at 9 days? 

In Ireland unfortunately none of this gets funded so its 6k a pop for IVF and 1k on each FET plus then you pay for the drugs which in itself  it extremely difficult. Last one went on credit card. Last year alone I spent 11k on trying for a baby. I know its not about money but that part of it is very difficult. Positive vies to all xx


----------



## lollipop1

Hi there ladies,

It's been 2 years since my failed ICSI cycle, but this last week I've been exhibiting all the classic signs of very early pregnancy. I'm currently 9dpo (I think so anyway) and i'm just freaking out!! 

This has just come out of the blue, as my DH is technically infertile, and he had to have a long course of treatment before he could make sperm for our tx 2 years ago. But with his change in medication earlier this year- it could actually happen now! 

I was very naughty and poas yesterday and I got a very faint positive line, and again this morning, but am spotting as well and the spotting is getting worse and I've had bad stomach cramps and backache for the past 4 days. 

I'm so confused!! Anyway.... just wanted to vent to people that would understand how I'm feeling! 

Thanks 
Laura


----------



## goldbunny

well stay with us lollipop and keep us posted! good luck


----------



## Nicky1975

Well, our dream is over this time.  I was/am due to POAS on Friday but yesterday i started bleeding quite lightly at first but then over night it has got very heavy and is now a proper AF (with clots etc - sorry for TMI) I KNEW it was coming (i think deep down us women know our bodies) but we're just devastated again   It actually feels like another miscarriage to me because we had a 5 day blast transfer and so it felt like all it had to do was implant but no, but stupid body just can't manage that can it?!!!   I haven't seen many people whose period has arrived before they POAS... is this quite unusual?  
I phoned the clinic and they said continue with the prog pessaries and still test on Friday (with a clear blue-totally pointless). I am grieving and so going through all sorts of emotions right now! 

Anyway, huge congrats to all with BFP's   and hugs to those with BFN's  

Onwards and upwards.... I will NOT give up YET! xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Nicky my last cycle I bled 2 days early     xxx


----------



## Nicky1975

Thanks Kezza. Just hate feeling abnormal! haha! My hormones are a bit of a mess!   

Congrats on your BFP. So happy for you   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

I am weak and p'doas but obviously negative, way too early i'm only 6dpt. just couldn't help myself.   
put the sticks back in the box!


----------



## last on time

The witch got me today, a day early    Congratulations to all the BFP's   Next month for us     xxx


----------



## Fordy girl

Hay Nicky, 

My last failed cycle my AF turned up on the Wednesday and my OTD was the Saturday. This time my consultant has prescribed me pessaries and gestone injections ever other day. So maybe your clinic will suggest that next time?

The gestone is an injection in the bottom, which my DH has to give. I was horrified   (my boss laughed, i have a great boss) when my DH suggested that he practice with the syringe into a potato! I know that I'm no young thing but I don't think my bottom is anything like a potato! Hopefully this has made you laugh. The things that this treatment puts us through!

Fordy girl x


----------



## MrsJ35

Gold bunny- tut tut! You are  normally the one telling everyone else to be strong!   Thought I could rely on you. I'm counting down the days until I can test.


----------



## lou.s

Hi all, 
Congrats to all celebrating their BFP's , and so sorry to those of you with a horrid BFN xxx
My OTD was yesterday,  11dp3dt, blood test at clinc showed a hcg of 19 - so an 'inconclusive' result for me. Honestly don't know where my head is, I haven't even been able to cry, as I have to test next tues to see if this rises. Told us to brace ourselves as it's most likely stopped developing- but  i feel if there's still a chance, even though it's such a long shot, we have to hold on to hope. Maybe it's implanted late??
Naively thought it would be just a yes or no- didn't prepare for a yes, but not enough!!
Xx


----------



## lilacbx

Hi all I'm also on my 2ww with a week to go I'm getting anxious so came on here where people understand!

At Lou.s I had a 18 Hcg for my first ivf - that in between result is as bad as the 2ww in my mind as you don't dare get excited but don't want to give up hope! Do you have to have another blood test in a few days?


----------



## lou.s

Thanks lilacbx- it's just awful isn't it! I have to wait a week until they test again, they say that long so they can get a true result, , just feel in an absolute no mans land. 
As soon as I found out yesterday both myself and hubby got in the Internet, seeing people with levels of 5 going on to having a successful pregnancy, have to stop myself from looking though as it's not healthy.
Sorry about your last  tx. Xx Really hope this is your time x
I'm just not prepared for this to end xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gold bunny naughty girl lol xx

Nicky thanks hun stay strong xxx


----------



## goldbunny

dh said tonight he wants it to be a weeks time already... oh bless him. he doesn't normally talk about it but he is obviously going crazy waiting too.


----------



## icsidixie

Hi Sharry. Got a BFP yesterday!!!So happy! Went to the GP today to double check and still got BFP! Amazed!


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats icsidixie! Brilliant news


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations icsidixie xx


----------



## elissajeanette01

good luck to everyone testing tomorrow..its all i can think about..am dreading taking the test but also cant wait.. these two wks have been horrible was really ill in the first week which i hope hasnt affected my chances. i keep thinking if its bfn..is it me ..whats wrong with my body.. i had 2 et at day 3 although one was down graded. unfortunately my last embryo wasnt good enough to freeze so means i will have to do the whole process again if unsuccessful. fingers crossed..good luck everyone  xxx


----------



## KTC40

Hi sharry could you update me to BFN, sad but expected but looking forward to trying DE IVF congrats to all the BFPs and good luck next time to. The BFNs
Xx


----------



## shykido

I am so confused. I was told to POAS and then call them with my result, I will see them in 2 weeks time for an internal scan but apart from that - no blood test. Also, told I could take the last of my progesterone and wouldn't need anymore (which would mean stopping it at 5 weeks). From recommendations from a couple of you I now have more of these but I'm confused why my clinic isn't doing bloods etc to monitor levels like everyone else on here. 
anyone else in the same boat? I went privately also
I get over one neurotic episode of panic and something else then moves in. 
Shykido
xx


----------



## Fordy girl

Hi skykido, 

Congrats on your BFP

My clinic doesn't do blood tests either. They don't even supply you with a test! I am at a private clinic too. I have often wondered about the blood test that the other ladies have. I expect that they would do the test if we asked but there would be a cost. I think I replied to you before about the pessaries, I would ask and if necessary pay for more, but that is me. I like the security of having them, maybe that isn't a good reason to have them

I find it really odd that we have so much monitoring up until the TWW and then nothing and no scan if we get a BFP until 8 weeks. It kind of feels all or nothing, but I don't think they can see anything on a scan until after 6 weeks anyway. 

Fordy girl xxxx


----------



## Sporty_girlie

Shykido & Fordy girl - you need progesterone throughout the luteal phase of your pregnancy, this is up and until the 7 weeks. i.e. until the placenta has implanted and your get a heat beat.  You should have started the progesterone the day after your egg collection.  Following a successful pregnancy test you should be doing a couple HCG blood tests (you can do these on-line and post them off or at Nuffield hospitals) if you've suffered miscarriages previously.  What you want to see is your HCG pretty much doubling all the way until the first scan.


----------



## ociwoman

hello please add me to the list. Currently 3dp 5dt with DE. 

Beta blood test scheduled for Aug 14. Transferred 2 high quality blasts.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## shykido

I miscarried before at 9 weeks from a natural pregnancy which is why I am freaking out - I did get more pessaries yesterday, the nurse said it wasn't necessary and they would never do anything to jeopardise the pregnancy however if I was worried they would rather give them to me to make me calm as stress isn't good. 
I am going to make an appointment with my GP and get her to do a blood test, the clinic don't want to seem me until Monday week by which time I will be 6 weeks and 4 days. 
It is just scary when I realise so many of you are getting blood tests and are being closely monitored. I am going to go to a private clinic for the actual pregnancy and am thinking of contacting them now so I can go and see them and discuss things. 
*deep Breathes*
xx


----------



## Sporty_girlie

Shykido - just an idea. When you go to the GP lay it on thick and say you need an early scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital and an HCG test. They'll likely try to say you don't need it for cost saving, but put your foot down. You will be able to the foetus by 5.5 weeks on a scan.


----------



## goldbunny

skykido my clinic don't do ANY bloods! once they do the initial ones (testing for rubella immunity etc) then nothing. no 'levels' no nothing, no HCG... tiny flimsy POAS test and I just have to call with the result. push your gp to help with testing if you want it.  

you can also self-refer for private scans at scanning companies just google them, if your GP won't play ball just phone a private company and make some arrangements I think they'll charge £40-£100 ish for a scan but it's better than sitting around fretting. a scan won't necessarily help you, but if you're worrying and want one I think you should find a way to get one. Myself i'm not interested in early scanning because I have seen so many people in here get fretful when they can't see what they want, and even at 8 weeks my scan when I was BFP didn't really show much... if I get preg again i'm just going to go and live in a cave somewhere and wait til it's ready.


----------



## shykido

Seeing Doctor at 9am tomorrow morning. Phew! On to the next neurotic episode, who knows what that will be. Thanks Girls. It is so reassuring when you all come back with support straight away. 
Thanks to all of you. 
xx


----------



## Sporty_girlie

My first clinic never did any tests other than an initial pregnancy test. The testing increases IF you have a history of miscarriage.


----------



## shykido

Goldbunny - LMAO. 

I'm not too  worried about getting a scan, it's more these blood tests and monitoring of levels that worries me as I'm not getting any of that. 

xx


----------



## shykido

Sporty Girl, I had a miscarriage before which is why I can't understand why they are monitoring me more closely. Any hoo, chat with the Doctor in the morning and hopefully get bloods taken and I can then stop freaking out. 
Plus I have more pessaries so we are good to go. 
xx


----------



## Sporty_girlie

Shykido - dare I ask. What clinic are you with?


----------



## Dunny31

Well that's me jut had my blood test done, got to call back at 4 for results even tho I know that it's a BFN!! I feel sick I'm totally gutted its over!! 

Good luck to all you girls testing today I hope you all get your BFP xxxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh Dunny - loads of strength and wishes going your way for your answer at 4 xx

Welcome Ociwoman. Its amazing to think you are only 1 day ahead of me although we are kinda the same as I had a 6day and you have a 5day and you get to test on Aug 14th and mine is Aug 22nd. It still amazes me how clinics are so diffferent!! 

Congrats Skykido - try and enjoy that you are preggers and not to worry - easier said than done I know and with all that said I would probably be the same if it ever happened to me!!

Kcornfield - I am so sorry about your BFN and totally admire your strength on looking forward to the next one which I really hope will be successful xx

Elissajeanette1 - the very best of luck with your test and I really hope you see the BFB we all so desperately ant. I am i a similar boat that I am on my last frozen blastie so if this doesn't work I will have to go back again xx

Lou.s - how are you doing?

lilacbx - welcome - its great to chat on here where we are all in the same boat!


----------



## auntydanni

Hi all,

gosh this 2 ww sends us all   doesn't it, but even worse when the answers are so woolly and undefined. Sending   to those who are anxiously awaiting more definiteive answers through scans or bloods and   for the answers you want. 

I am symptom spotting and over analysing like a lunatic. Am 5dp5dt of 1 little embie and woke up this morning convinced that it hadn't worked and cried to DH in bed. No objective evidence, just a gut feeling. Daft really as I have no idea!!    

Shykiddo, my clinic only give pessaries until 12 weeks for FETs (unless you really really want them). They also don't take any blood tests after a BFP. They get you to buy your own preg tests and book you in for a scan at 6ish weeks if if its a BFP. I gues the thinking is that in medicine the rule is only do a test if it will change your management, and maybe they think a scan or bloods won't change their treatment so they are reluctant to do it. However I really do think that if you are private and are willing to pay you should be able to ask for these investigations even if all it does is alleviate your anxiety and bring your adrenaline levels down a little!! Have you heard of mindfulness? I find practising this really helpful at times like this.

Gold bunny, naughty you for POAS too early   it is your posts so fat that have stopped me from POAS every bloomin day ha ha!! Resigned myself to waiting til 9dp5dt    

xxxxx
Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## goldbunny

yeah I wished I hadn't immediately the plan had been to test today BUT I was just planning on doing it to show the trigger had gone... I did that on my BFP cycle, tested once to make sure the trigger had gone... I'm not the 'test every day' sort of person.... i'm not worried about yesterday's test it's really irrelevant and daft of me to do it really.. hoping to hold out longer now! reckon it's easier at the weekend when DH is here so as long as I can get through today (while he's out) which should be easy since the result won't have changed since yesterday! then i'll cope ok. What was weird though was that one of my reasons for NOT testing early is that if one had a faint line it would be impossible to tell whether it was an approaching BFP or a fading evap line or a fading trigger line... anyway my test was completely BFN blank when I did it but when I looked an hour or so later there was a HINT of pink, the merest scrape! I am putting it down to end of trigger, you're only supposed to read those tests within a few minutes anyway and disregard anything else... but it did make me think a lot about how much I am sort of wanting/expecting that BFP and if I don't get it I think it's going to be quite hard! DH is a bit emotional about it this time round I think. I think before we'd ever been preg he didn't know what he had to lose but since the m/c I think he's realised the big picture. so anyway, I must distract myself and get organised! NO symptoms at all today.... feel totally flat and ordinary.


----------



## LouDooRay

Hang in there Goldbunny; you are a very brave, strong lady. It's awful going through this having already experienced losses. The fear can be all-consuming. Having had three miscarriages now there's a sense of resignation there for me but it's all very well to say that in the not-knowing phase and another thing entirely when you actually have to confront it. I'm keeping busy for the most part but the wait for the viability scan is awful bearing in mind the outcome of my last one. Had a horrible wobble last night and ended up in tears for 2 hours on my study floor. Today I'm in a better state of mind and finding myself able to work productively. We've booked a week away the week of the scan - not coming back until the scan date itself - to take our minds off it with something positive.

If I may say so I think considering our past experiences we're not doing too badly. I have everything tightly crossed for a BFP for you X

Dunny, I really hope you get a nice surprise when you receive your blood results this afternoon


----------



## lilacbx

Hi all

Commiserations to all the BFN. I empathise with your pain.  

Congratulations to all the BFP. Wow  

To sharrie: please add me to the list, IVF, OTD 14/8/13

To gold bunny: I know that temptation to POAS but it doesn't always tell you the truth even on OTD. I had a neg test POAS for my first IVF but it turned out my blood result was 18 so I was pg (all be it briefly). That has put me off testing myself. I used to test all the time in the good old days of TTC naturally, then clomid, and even IUI's. 
I also know what you mean about feeling this has to be the time! My bro in law and his wife just had a DS after 3 MMCs which has made my hubby really realise just how much he is missing. I hate being trapped in this hell.  I know it takes different times for everyone but 6 years of feeling a failure is enough! I never thought it would be this hard when I was 25 and just starting this process. 

   hugs to all


----------



## goldbunny

thanks lilac everything crossed for your OTD      


loodooray huGGGgggggggggg!     study floor!                everything crossed for you


----------



## Nicky1975

Fordy girl said:


> Hay Nicky,
> 
> My last failed cycle my AF turned up on the Wednesday and my OTD was the Saturday. This time my consultant has prescribed me pessaries and gestone injections ever other day. So maybe your clinic will suggest that next time?
> 
> The gestone is an injection in the bottom, which my DH has to give. I was horrified  (my boss laughed, i have a great boss) when my DH suggested that he practice with the syringe into a potato! I know that I'm no young thing but I don't think my bottom is anything like a potato! Hopefully this has made you laugh. The things that this treatment puts us through!
> 
> Fordy girl x


Thanks hunny. Yeah I intend to ask lots of questions when we go back to the clinic. I just always wonder if any of my pregnancies have ever actually implanted properly in the past??!! I keep thinking there's something wrong with my womb! It seems almost pointless to go through IVF again if it's just going to implant again! 
Anyway, thanks again. We're off camping for the weekend so I'm going to relax and maybe have a few alcoholic beverages! 

Fingers crossed and babydust all round xxx


----------



## goldbunny

I am almost teetotal but there's nothing like being on the 2ww to make you want a drink!  


edit : sorry I didn't mean that to sound insensitive to anyone whose 2ww is over..


----------



## nettya

Tell me about it Goldbunny. Seems like the only time I really drink these days is in the aftermath of a negative or worse cycle.

DH and I have next week booked off work - we're going to go away for a few days but are booking last minute as the destination depends on the 2ww outcome.
if +ve - a serene country or coastal landscape in the UK
if -ve - flipping Ibiza baby! (kidding)


----------



## hopeful jules

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I am fairly new to ff, this is my first ivf cycle and im on my 2ww, which im finding much harder than I ever expected. 
My OTD is 15th august (can you add me please sharry). I'm analysing every little twinge etc. etc. Going to go back to my work on saturday so hoping that will keep me occupied. I admire you ladies who have been through this process more than once, I don't know how you find the strength!



Ju xxx


----------



## Dunny31

Just got my result and it's BFN for us... Level 4 on my blood test!!! Can't control the tears I'm devastated xxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh dunny.

so so sorry


----------



## Beandreaming

Sorry Dunny sending you loads of love and  

Xx


----------



## Epicton

Hi all

Just to update you, I had another beta yesterday which was 186, so doubled again, however had to go back today for more bloods & a scan to try & rule out an ectopic as still classed as low. It was too early to really see much, but she thinks she saw what could be a sac, but again, can't be too sure at this stage.

So looks like more scans & bloods for me until they can see what going on, so praying my numbers keep doubling & I have a strong one hanging on in there! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Dunny so sorry  xx

Welcome hopeful jules and good luck xx

Epicton will keep everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Dunny31

Thank you ladies..... Got to pick myself up and get ready for go number 4... Hope you all get the BFP's you want! Keep strong and positive xxxx


----------



## Torybell

Please could you add me, test date 16th August. Thank you xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Dunny I'm so sorry. I'd hoped so much to return to the board and see things had turned out positively for you. I'm sorry it wasn't to be this time. Please don't give up hope    

Epicton, what a worrying time for you. Keeping everything X for you that things work out positively   

Re the bloods, my clinic don't offer these either. It's POAS, then a viability scan 3 weeks later and that's it. 

Goldbunny, re. the alcohol I'm fortunate at the moment because I suspect even the smell of the stuff would end up with me with my head down the loo (again!)

Positive vibes for all the other August OTDs


----------



## Ka40

Hi all.
Lotsa love to everyone through this madness.

Soz no personals today but im knackered and abit worried. Im after some advice please....                  I had 3dt on Sunday and have been feeling fine. Today though ive been soooo tired, have lower back pain and pelvic pain. Not sure if ive overdone it at work or whats goin on?? Does anyone have any experience of this please?? Test date is next fri. So scarey this aint it. Any reassurance would be gratefully received! 

Thanks for listening. hugs Ka xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Dunny - so very very sorry for you and I am sending you loads of warm wishes and hopes for the future xx


----------



## pollita

So sorry to all the BFNs  

I didn't even get to test date (tomorrow). AF started today, took a HPT just incase but whiter than white. I'm sitting out the next cycle and may join you on the next one instead.

Best of luck to those of you who have yet to test x


----------



## Rania83

Hello Sharry,

It is our first ICSI, and OTD is on 16th aug.
The wait is hard...


----------



## kezza_1980

Pollita so sorry   hope your ok xx


----------



## Mada1

HI All,

AF arrived for me as well...Time to endure .

 for all those that are still in their 2ww ( hard time!) for those that will have to give this another try and for those who got a lovely BFP .


----------



## leb84

Hi i had really bad cramps for days after the transfer but the last 2 days they seem very minimal. Any1 else get this and get a BFP at the end of it? My last 2ww i got pains all the way through and even when af come the pain did not go away. I am constantly using the loo and peeing lots more kind of put that down to drinking lots of water. This 2ww is geting harder as the days go on last time AF come the day before test so extremely nervous!! I am so tempted to test early but holding off! Really want this more than anything.


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry mada and politta
good luck rania


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry mada xxx


----------



## nettya

I have husband rage. I'm not even blaming the hormones. Cooked a lovely Spanish omelette last night which was to be for lunch today. Husband came home at midnight after going OUT FOR DINNER and he ate it ALL! 

It doesn't do to cross a PUPO lady.


----------



## nettya

Dunny, Pollita, Mada - I'm so sorry      I hope it will be your turn next time xx


----------



## AusJas

Hi all
Tested today very low HCG of 19 retest Monday but looks like BFN for me.
Didn't think my heart could break any further after last IVF failure. 
Just have to get through the weekend, nothing more I can really say


----------



## Dunny31

Ausjas

I know exactly how you feel mine was yesterday and level 4, I'm hoping when you test again it will be a very nice surprise! Keep positive this is our 3rd go and all have failed! Easier said I know, because yesterday I was inconsolable.... I'm so sorry for you. Sending big hugs your way xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ausjas im so sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I ask you to limit the pregnancy chat on this thread.

Sharry


----------



## Kelbel76

Hi I test on the 16th   please add me to the board x


----------



## smiling angel

So so sorry to the BFN's and hopefully we will meet again on another 2ww. For those of us still on this journey here is hoping, wishing and praying it works for us. This is my 3rd attempt with no babies so far but it hopefully will be 3rd time lucky. Baby dust blowing all over this forum xx


----------



## Beandreaming

BFN for me too.

On to the 4th cycle!

Baby dust to everyone coming up to test days!

Xx


----------



## mer123

hi, i couldnt help but test again. BFN 9DP5DT. I think it is over


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry to hear of the BFNS    xx

Mer its not over till its over hold on xx


----------



## mer123

Thank  you. worst of it is that I read the stick wrong ( early mornign) and ran to tell my husband I was preg then got the stick to show him then i realised i read it wrong
i havent heard of getting a bfn at day 9 which turns into a bfp


----------



## kezza_1980

I have hun seriously I have and I know a couple of girls that didn't get there bfp until after Otd but that is rare x


----------



## auntydanni

Mer, I just read of someone yesterday on an old post who had got a bfp on day 10 but bfn everyday before that. Sending hugs to you this journey is so hard but if you look back at old threads for years ago so many people on their signatures got their dream in the end.   when I'm feeling really negative I often do that to remind myself that it can and does happen. Xx xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hi girls, first post in this section..... i had 2 beautiful embryos transferred on the 27th.... got my BFP yesterday 11dp3dt!!!  tested again today and same again... OTD not till sunday but after doing DEIVF 3 times before , this time was different...
Cant believe i'm pregnant!! 
xxx


----------



## smiling angel

If anyone is going through Hari in Ireland and on their 2ww I started a forum under 'Ireland'

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Hopeful..

Hi, I'm new this this thread but any going insane. 

I am 11dp3dt first cycle of ivf. 

My worry is (well, worry, joy, nervousness), I caved and tested earlier than OTD, I tested early morning 9dp and got a bfn, then each one since then has been a faint bfp. The first on on the evening of 9dp was so faint you really had to look for it, but the other each day after have been easier to see, but are still, what I class as, faint. 

I, like a lot of people, have waited along time to see those 2 lines come up, but I don't know why but for some reason I don't believe that it's real and keep thinking that I can't trust the 2 lines that I'm seeing, after all a lot of people say a line is a line. 

So....my question is (and I secretly already know the answer) ....... I haven't yet told my dp that Iv done a test, let alone got a faint bfp. And I feel awful but I just think its too good to be true, and to add to it my sister went through icsi and her otd was 31st July and she got a bfp and today has found out it was a chem pregnancy, so that makes me stress even more about saying something to him. 
I know that this is something to share but I just don't want to get his hopes up to let him down, but at the same time he has a right to know. 

I just wanted to know if anybody else has felt like this. Never, for one second, did I think the day I got my bfp I would feel worried above everything else. It's really sad really. 

Sorry for the ramble, just looking for some feedback xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Tiny toni I tested early but did it with my hubby present as for how you feel I think its normal I feel on edge myself xx


----------



## Hopeful..

We had agreed to not test early ( yeh right lol ) and part of me feels like if I tell him I did it on my own he may feel like iv taken the surprise and excitement out of it. But then it would be gutted to no I hadn't told him. 

Even if some are rly faint is it still legit?


----------



## kezza_1980

A line is a line hun maybe it was just a late implanter,  try talking to him again about testing early see if he caves if he does act shock xx


----------



## Hopeful..

Haha, deceit is the key  

Thank u and congrats x


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol thank you let us know how you get on x


----------



## mer123

AF arrived 4am today  without warning. i did know as I have been getting BFNs most of this week. 10dp5dt today and it is finally over.


----------



## kezza_1980

Merni am so sorry hun xx


----------



## Gribbie

I did a first response test this morning. And got a BFP! Over the moon doesn't even come close  

Fingers crossed for all those still Left to test xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations gribbie xx


----------



## mer123

Thanks kezza. i think i was over optimistic anyway been a bad few years in my personal life. . I have got 4 embryos frozen so will give those a go..


----------



## Gribbie

Thank you kezza.


----------



## kezza_1980

No worries mer   take some time to heal and get strong  before your next attempt xxx


No problem gribbie x


----------



## leb84

Please add me Ivf Icsi test date due 13th aug. xx


----------



## Wade79

Hello - Please add me to the 2ww list. 
I had IUI yesterday. Test date is 27/8/13.


----------



## auntydanni

Sending hugs to you mer.    

xx


----------



## Hopeful..

Well kezza, ur idea worked. Thank you. 

It just doesn't seem real at all x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hopeful im glad it did how was he xx


----------



## Hopeful..

I don't think it has quite sunk in for him yet either. He keeps making little references about it but hasn't fully addressed that iris a bfp lol. He's very complex


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bless him   so happy for you both xx


----------



## GSB88

Evening Ladies. I am also on 3rd IUI 2week wait. Had treatment yesterday and test date 25.8.13 x


----------



## auntydanni

Hi all,

Shocked to tell you that8dp5dt I have BFP! Got my days mixed up thought I was 9dp! Doh! Still spotting though so v v hesitant to get excited. But it's a start  sending hugs to you all. 

Xxx


----------



## ellesbelles

Hello ladies, may I join you? 

I'm in the middle of one of our last 'natural' attempts before starting treatment, after 3 years goodness knows why I even think this might work, but hey ho.  
I'm 4dpo due to test on Aug 22nd, my husband's birthday. (What a fine birthday present that would be... if only.)

Congrats to all the the BFPs so far! And hugs and good luck to the BFNs.


----------



## izzylizzy22

Ellesbelles my 30th birthday is on the 22nd too, I'm on my 1st cycle of IVF OTD 17th so let's hope that it def is great birthday presents for both of us  x


----------



## noteasy

Hi pinkcat. After transfer, my clinic advised no baths (or swimming or nothing 'new'). My two weeks were during the heatwave so a hot bath was the furthest thing from my mind but I did crave swimming to cool down! Instead I treated myself to lots of cold juice and fresh fruit with yoghurt! Hope you find a good equivalent, too!

Good luck for test day.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aunty dani congratulations xx


----------



## goldbunny

you know I think we should get a little gadget to attach to toilets that if you wee in the 2ww without testing it gives you a little cheer of encouragement. Extra cheer for not checking for blood too!  

spent yesterday convinced it had worked so of course this morning swang back the other way and started thinking it hadn't. Good job I haven't got a job predicting these things. Finally managed to convince DH I could do something other than watch tv so went out to help him with the gardening. Had a bit of a row about the hedges because he thinks we should hedge trim them with the electric hedge trimmer and I think we should cut them carefully by hand for a better and longer lasting finish..

anyway he came up with a brilliant solution to the argument when he accidentally cut through the electric cable for the trimmer. HA HAHAHAHAHAHA.  

guess I won that one. He's out there with the shears. I was able to come back in and relax since there's now only so much damage he can do!.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol gold bunny can you imagine a talking toilet cheering us on haha xx


----------



## auntydanni

Ha ha goldbunny you really make me giggle!!   I will miss your banter so fingers crossed we will meet again on the 'waiting for early scan' thread, i'm hoping I stay there long enough to post atall!! Yes I'm v naughty for POAS early but I got myself into a bit of state last night as the brown spotting turned to brown with red spots in (sorry if that's tmi for the sensitive natured ones lol!!) and the next morning DH said lets just do a test at about 7am, at which point I was bleary eyed and said oh ok I'm 9dp5dt the 2ww forum says its ok to test then!! Ha ha!! Doh!! 

Thank you for those who sent congrats. 

xxx


----------



## ellesbelles

*Izzylizzy22* How wonderful that would be! Fingers crossed for us both. 

*goldbunny* Hilarious! You made me LOL. 

Congrats, *AuntyDanni*, and I hope your worries turn out to be completely unjustified.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi all
I've been reading but not posting, but I'm on my two week wait and it is driving my potty   .  Goldbunny has made me feel better though with the hedge trimmer story . Thanks GB.  

Me and DH were talking about going on a bike ride today but I freaked myself out with 'what ifs' e.g. what if I'm pregnant? what if I get knocked off my bike?  what if I get a bit tired??  what if I go over lots of bumps and dislodge the embryo?  We ended up not going and went for a walk instead.  Luckily hubby was sympathetic.  I'm 11dpiui and OTD is only 3 more sleeps away...  

Good luck to all on here       
I'm spreading some babydust around       
Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi all,

Well done on the bfps and hugs to the bfns.

I'm day 10 of stimming-feel and look about 6 myths pregnant-v awkward as was at a wedding in France this weekend and had to explain to friends we'd not seen for years why neither of us drinking (and not smoking-they're Swiss/French  ) and then missed an excellent speech in the wedding whilst trying to mix the drugs and inject in the back of a car in a field only for half the stuff to go everywhere-had a panic! Have to wait till tomorrow's scan to see hat has happened-was so annoyed as this has never happened before given thus is our third go...puts me off doing anything when cycling as there is lays scope for disaster! Sorry to sound so morbid.

Hope you're having a fine weekend! Xx


----------



## leb84

I am a nervous reck! Wish time could just pass I can't take anymore of this waiting!!! I really just want to know. I've got cramps head aches feel groggy! It's all the same as waiting for AF! No af or spotting at all is this a good sign? What symptoms have you other ladies had? X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wishing you lots of luck - not long to wait now- stay PUPO as long as possible xxx


----------



## noteasy

Pinkpantha: loving that life goes on during your cycle!

(Hope the spillage doesn't have too bad an effect.)


----------



## leb84

Thanks for reply one more sleep now it's the worst wait ever. I think it's even worse when you had negative results previously. X


----------



## JammyM

Good luck to anyone else testing today, and hope everyone else is doing well.

I just took the test the clinic gave me and a Clearblue and both are BFP
Can't really believe it, going to take a while to sink in I reckon....


----------



## Fordy girl

Hi Hun, 

You are really close to your test day now. Are you at work today or are you a lady at leisure? Could you head out for the day to distract yourself? I know that I am one to talk, mooching around the house watching tv and reading. 

The problem with the cramps and headaches are that they are a symptom of the pessaries. Try to keep your chin up Hun. 

Hope you had some nice prezzies yesterday and enjoyed your meal out x


----------



## nettya

Looks like its a good news day. I'm not PUPO anymore, I got a beautiful, can't quite believe its here, BFP!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

jammy! nettya! well done!   .   congrats on your bfps!


----------



## nettya

I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Gribbie

Fantastic - double bfp day congrats to you both


----------



## JammyM

Thanks   
Congrats Nettya 

I have a photo of my test just to keep reminding myself that I am not seeing things!


----------



## kezza_1980

Jammy congratulations hun and although already said it congratulations again nettya xx


----------



## leb84

Congrats girls on the bfp's hope to join you tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Congratulations Jammy and Nettya on the BFP's  x


----------



## smiling angel

Huge congratulations jammy and Nettya and big hugs to anyone who got bfn's over the weekend xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hey I'm on 10dpo!

I'm getting so nervous at the thought if testing because I don't want to see another negative.

I don't have any real noticeable symptoms, a few cramps but then I wonder is it my digestion and I'm reading into it too much.

Good luck 

X


----------



## Neeki

Hello I am new to the group & ff. I had my ET yesterday. They transferred 1 blastocyst. Feeling very anxious.
My test is on the 22nd. It's going to be very long 2 weeks.

Can I please be added to this post!


----------



## Peaches1984

Hi all

I had a day 3 transfer of two 8 cell embryos. I am 9dp3dt today and have poas and almost immediately a nice strong line has come up!! Should I believe it or could it be the trigger? I was sure that the cycle didn't work as I have had no symptoms.  I've got my official test and beta check on Thursday. What do you think ladies? I'm too scared to believe it


----------



## goldbunny

good luck neeki, congratulations peaches


----------



## leb84

Thanks for replys I'm not at work took the time off my job is pretty heavy and wanted to play it safe! Have you tested again vicki? Hope all is ok. The only hope I have is no af that last time and cycle was better all round. On day 10 not long bluebella good luck to you. Xx


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hi everyone!
As of 1.30 today I am on my 2ww nervous and excited!! Xxx


----------



## leb84

Hey jess wishing you a fast 2 ww! So glad that its the end of it for us! Good luck to you. X


----------



## Peaches1984

Hi ladies

I've been naughty today and decided to test as I haven't had ANY symptoms and thought the test would confirm it hasn't worked, just imagine my surprise when a strong second line came up within a minute!!! Do you think this could be a real BFP or could it be my trigger (triggered two weeks today ago) I'm too scared to believe it as our first attemp ended up in a chemical pregnancy and our second and third attempt ended up BFN. This was our fourth and final cycle.


----------



## goldbunny

_yesit'sfineyou'repregnantnowgetonwithenjoyingit! _


----------



## smiling angel

Best of luck Jess

Hopefully Peaches that line will stay nice and string for you!

Good luck Neeki- you and I have same test date so hopefully it will be lucky for both of us! My eat was last Tuesday so I'm already almost a week in!

Afm still off work but doing a bit if work from home which is a lot less stressful and also catching up on loads of movies. Hope this week will be great for everyone x


----------



## Neeki

I just have a question, after the ET I had a wee within 5 minutes. I am worried about it now but just couldn't hold it then. I wish had a bit more control. The nurse did say that it's absolutely fine but my mind just can not rest.
Anyone else in the same boat?

Sorry if this has been asked before.

Thanks smiling angel!! And good luck to you too. My ET was done yesterday. I am at home today but back tomorrow. 
Hope it works for us all  

Lots and lots of prayers and wishes


----------



## goldbunny

neeki everybody wees! it's ok the embies CAN'T fall out.


----------



## Peaches1984

Neeki

They can't fall out! They're sandwiched in your lining. I had to go toilet straight after and was worrying but doctor assured me they wouldn't come out!! 

Good luck with your cycle.ill keep everything crossed for you all


----------



## Peaches1984

Lol thanks GoldBunny. I don't think I'll be able to enjoy it until I hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## Jessnharlie

My day 5 blast is in 
I asked the nurse and she said I could go for a wee and it won't fall out lol so don't worry xx


----------



## Neeki

Thanks everyone 

And congrats peaches!!


----------



## auntydanni

Woo hoo Jess great to see you on this thread now!!  I POAS again today, still positive     Feel like doing it everyday at least until OTD! 

xx


----------



## goldbunny

Danni if you do that you'll just spend A LOT of money on tests and find it hard to break the habit after OTD. Just do one every two or three days AT MOST!


----------



## auntydanni

Always the voice of reason goldbunny!!   Yes I did tell myself I am NOT going to POAS tomorrow but as all my symptoms seem to have disappeared completely I'm not sure i'll hold out. Sensible knows that it makes zero sense to test as HCG hangs around for days on end but you know what the 2ww does to sensible head......

xx


----------



## Jessnharlie

I know auntydanni exciting being on this thread!!! 
I've came home from hospital and went straight to bed lol not going to stay in bed the whole time but I am going to take it easy!! Xx


----------



## nettya

Goldbunny - I want to put you in my pocket. You're always there to tell it how it is (but are you sticking to your own advice now?)
Neeki - you can't wee the embie out! Lol. (Not sure why I'm lol'ing - a few cycles ago I googled 'can I sneeze my embryo out!)
Jess - welcome to the 2WW! Enjoy being PUPO  
Auntydani - leave the pee sticks alone! I'm so glad I left mine until today. 
Peaches - yay!!!

Afm - the clinic confirmed the BFP with a blood test so it's all super official now   They don't do beta numbers so I'll be riding it out until my early scan which is on 2 Sept - 3WW! Cripes. I will not pee on another stick.  I will not pee on another stick. I will not...

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## leb84

Hey peaches that sounds promising that the line is nice and dark. Good luck hope its a true BFP. xx


----------



## ezkay

Hi all

Sadly, it's a BFN for us. Onto NHS cycle no. 1. Congratulations to all those with a positive.


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry ezkay.


----------



## auntydanni

Huge hugs to you ezkay.   There are so many options to try including DHEA etc so don't lose hope. 

I'm still driving myself crazy whittling about the lack of symptoms. Will this get better after OTD or will I just be a worrying about the next stage? I have a horrible I know the answer to that........I had NOT prepared myself for this bit of the journey.......     

Congrats to all the BFPs and   to those who have not had success this time, keep going and be strong.     xxxxx


----------



## leb84

Hi girls sorry I keep on about my 2ww!! Finally I'm few hours from testing off to sleep and always get up to pee so once up I can POAS. So nervous but glad my hubby be home in the next hour so can get results together. Wish me luck ladies! Will keep you all posted. X


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi Leb

good luck


Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ezkay so sorry hun   xx

Leb good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## smiling angel

so Sorry EzKay and I do hope your dreams of a baby come true soon xx

Best of luck leb


----------



## ellesbelles

Congrats, *Jammy*, *Nettya* and *Peaches*!

So sorry *ezkay*. 

Good luck tomorrow *leb*!


----------



## leb84

You can put me down as a BFP  can't stop smiling right now so happy. Wishing you all luck. Xx


----------



## Fordy girl

Oh Leb, that's. great news. Congrats


----------



## kezza_1980

Leb congratulations hun xxx


----------



## goldbunny

congratulation leb great news


----------



## ellesbelles

Congrats, leb! Great news!


----------



## leb84

Thank you ladies. Next step is to find if its all ok roll on scan day! also we had 2 embryos back so to find that out to. Really sorry for any1 with a BFN my heart goes truly out to you I have been there after ivf treatment it's about the worst thing I can honestly say as a couple we been through! Even this minute it can bring a tear to my eyes. Good luck to all you ladies testing. Much love and hugs all round. Xx


----------



## Jessnharlie

Congrats leb!!!
How exciting for you!! Xx


----------



## AusJas

Hi all
Further update from me. I had my second test to confirm that my numbers were going down and they have actually gone up.   So now I test on the 15 th to see if it is BFP. 
Welcome to the roller coaster


----------



## kezza_1980

Ausjas good news they have gone up what a ride     sending all my   your way xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Congratulations leb!

Ausjas our otd is the same, I nearly tested this morning. It's so hard to resist as I want to know.. But part of my doesn't (fear of the negative )

Baby dust to all

X


----------



## butterfly_469

Hi ladies, 
Just joining... I had EC yesterday. 11 eggs, 9 matured and nervously waiting fertilisation results on 5  
I'm looking at having 2 put back this time, so if we have 2 clear runners tomo they will do ET. If all 5 are going strong we will go to blasts. Not sure how I feel, bit nervous. Has anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## Kobby76

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you. I know a few of you from my cycle buddy thread.
I am currently 8dp3dt and my OTD is Friday 16th August. Have been feeling relatively calm until today, have very mild stomach pain and am just worried. Trying to stay calm and keep talking to my boys telling them to stay where they are as mummy and daddy really want them!
I was just wondering how many people on here got a wonderful BFP from 3 day transfers?


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello butterfly good luck xx

Hello kobby nice to see you on here   well you know I went to blast but a girl I talk to on another thread had 3 day transfer and she is having twins xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi Sharry. Can you add me please. Just had my 6th & final IUI today so officially on the dreaded 2ww again! Test date is 28th Aug. This is our last chance before moving on to IVF - but that won't be for a while yet due to all the criteria changes as I now need to lose quite a bit of weight before I'm in the right weight range again! Fingers crossed its 6th time lucky! X


----------



## Peaches1984

Big congrats Leb! That's great news you must be so pleased 

Good Luck Ausjas- I hope your numbers keep rising and you get your BFP.

Good luck to everyone else too.

I tested again this morning and the test line was lighter than yesterday   I have started to have morning sickness! Head down the toilet being sick this morning and struggling to eat anything as feel too sick :-( Got light cramps-I'm praying their snuggling in and not starting to M/C- i'm so scared after last time. I did another test this afternoon to see if line was lighter but it has gone back darker! Phew. Think i'm going to step away from the dreaded pee sticks until my OTD on Thursday


----------



## smiling angel

Oh Lord - so much happening today and so many thoughts and emotions with everyone!

Peaches its looking good so try and stay positive as you just never know your test date will fly around and here is hoping it will stay BFP!

Welcome disco diva. If this doesn't work for me I am also going on a diet! As you pay for IVF in Ireland they can't really stop you but they recommend a BMI no higher than 30 but would rather if you were 25. I'm 29 so I am going to try and get it to 26/27 if this doesn't work (although I was skinny when I got married and still didn't conceive 

Kobby 76 - my friend is now 12 weeks pregnant after a 3 day frozen transfer and there are plenty on here who get pregnant after 3 day transfers so I wouldn't worry in the slightest - sure I was told there was a slightly lesser chance of it working for me on a 6 day frostie because they would have preferred if it was 5 days so I think if your baby and mine is meant to come this time they will!

Butterfly - best of luck with your ET!

Fingers cross Ausjas - looking good girl!

Bluebell hang in there - I am dying to test so its killing me not to!

Welcome jessnharlie.

AFM I am keeping busy am 7dp6dt and at this time on my last 2 cycles I would have tested but resisting this time. Am trying to hang out until Sunday when I will be 12dp6dt as I reckon that will be fairly accurate although my test date is not until Aug 22nd


----------



## kezza_1980

Peaches what time did you test yesterday?  Could just be that I always tested at night same time xx


----------



## Peaches1984

Hi Kezza. I tested about 10.30am yesterday and that was a nice dark line (wasn't first fmu). Today I woke up busting for a wee at 4.30am and tested then, line is visible but not as dark. I tested again this afternoon around 2.30pm and the line is darker than this mornings-phew.

I think i'll step away from the tests until Thursday now, this mornings test has made me worry!!

Things we have to go through hey-never ending worry!

How are you feeling?


----------



## leb84

I tested late last night faint line but dark this morning at 6am. Think if you drank lots it will affect it a little. We do go through terrible things but hopefully will be worth it in the end. Xx


----------



## Kobby76

Thanks smilingangel that made me feel better. Here's   that our embryos are keepers!!


----------



## lilacbx

Gosh a lot happened with this thread today. So sorry for the BFNs my heart aches for you  
Congrats to the BFPs  

My test is tomorrow and I feel like I'm going insane - telling myself this must be the time, then fretting about what I will do if it isn't (my EC gets more painful each time so I'm not sure I can face it again!). To make things worse my DH is away on business so he won't be with me when I ring the clinic for the result   I could really do with a hug from him right now   ! My sister in law is coming to be with me which is fab though.  

For those with low HcG I hope things stick for you - I found that extra wait horrible so I hope you are all getting he support you need to keep as chipper as possible


----------



## kezza_1980

My fmu was always my lightest so dont worry and yes best to leave them be now till your OTD xx


----------



## tassie

Hi girls, I'm new here. 

Tbh, I'm out of my mind and I guess I just need to vent out  

This is my first ivf cycle. I had my egg collection 29th July and egg transfer 1st August (3dt). Only 1 embryo grade 8. NO FET, even they collected 16 eggs, 7 fertilised but somehow not made it through  .

Im using 2x clycogest 2x (morning and night rectally) along with folic acid.

I don't even know why I bother because I had my bleed, it started on Fri, (7 days later from ET) had brown discharge (sorry tmi), I really thought it is my implantation bleed. Then on Sat, it bled dark red, it didn't bleed throughout the night. Then Sun, had heavy bleed that I had to use Always pad. There's hardly any blood clots coming out, maybe I missed seeing it. Still bleeding today. Have mild cramps, lower back ache (which is unusual as I never get back ache every time I'm on my period).

Did call the clinic, to notify them that I was bleeding, and they said just to continue till its my blood test which is on Thurs and take it from there. 

I don't even know what's the point taking it, as I have given up all hopes! I feel so depressed, even suicidal at one point. Just feel like crying so much but I can't seem to let it all out. 

Me and my hubby have been ttc for four years, had ectopic pregnancy May 2010. Since then, no luck! I feel so useless, especially I have one left blocked tube. Both of my ovaries are healthy, so they said? Because if it is, surely I could get pregnant by now.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for everyone one of you that are pregnant, I'm just not happy for myself.

Me and my hubby come from a big family, we have 8 siblings each inc us. They all are married with kids, and we're the only one with no kids. It breaks my heart every time and I have to put poker face on just to be brave. I get all these pressure from the families, why aren't I pregnant etc. I just feel I ain't good enough for my husband, because I feel so bad and upset as he loves children and I can't give it to him, can't even pregnant or have successful ivf first cycle.


I just don't understand why am I bleeding. The nurse said the embryo looks great, even saw on the scan they did the transfer, saw my egg in belly, they even printed the picture for us. I was sure this is it, but since I have been bleeding for days? I hope no hope at all, don't know how am I gonna get through this. I feel like I was being mislead by the nurses and deceive by looking at the scan. 

I even looked it up on website, that some women go on to have successful pregnancy with heavy bleeds in their 2ww and I know deep down in my heart, I am not one of them that's the instinct I have esp I have no pregnancy symptoms either. And also that FET or 5 day transfer is better, as its more successful. So I'm so confused...

Will let you girls on Thurs, when I get my blood test result even though I don't know what's the point going in the first place or continue taking pessaries. I would've thought taking pessaries, would've control the bleeding and boost hormone systems, guess I was wrong eh? 

I don't know why I'm here, I guess I just wanted to rant out my sadness.    

Sorry girls.


----------



## lilacbx

@ tassie I'm so sorry you feel so down. This process is HELL ON TOAST!!! I've been in this situation for over 6 years and I say all the same negative things to myself about not creating a child for my hubby and me. I found talking it through with the clinic councillor really helped. I'm now reading a book called the 'happiness trap' by russ harris. It's based on a technique called ACT which emphasises that thoughts are just that 'thought', ie only words so we should acknowledge our thoughts but accept that they often aren't true, and usually aren't helpful. I really hope things turn round for you


----------



## tassie

@ lilacbx

That is so brave of you to open up to clinic councillor, I don't think I could ever do that. I don't feel brave enough, to open up and confide.

Im so sorry to hear you been through this over 6 years, I really hope things do work out for you.  and thanks for the advice.


----------



## nettya

Oh Tassie, I'm sorry you are feeling so low. This is such a hard thing to go through.  It's hard on us and our relationships. And it's so unbelievably unfair. Do you have any friends that you can talk to about it if you don't feel you can talk to a counsellor or is this just between you and your DH? It really does help to talk if you're up to it - and we're all here for you.  Please don't say that you're not good enough for him. You are - and you're both having to deal with one of the hardest things a couple ever has to deal with. That makes you enormously strong. You've been together for 6 years and you've been through so much already. 
I wish you every ounce of luck in the world xx


----------



## smiling angel

Tassie please talk to someone - whether its a friend or a therapist. A woman's natural instinct is to create and carry a baby and we don't feel like a woman if we can't. But look at the 100's of 1000's of women on this site amongst loads of other sites who are going through the exact same thing as you and I and we will all get through it. That's not to make it any easier - its not easy at all but YOU WILL GET THROUGH THIS. You have your health and are extremely lucky to have your hubbie by your side. I am also like lilacbx and I am going through it 6 years and this is my 3rd assisted cycle. Its not easy - its ****e in fact but you being so down will not help you moving forward. You will get your baby at some time I'm sure like we all will whether its through this way or other ways. 
Sleep tight tonight x


----------



## smiling angel

Fellow 2ww people. Am I right in saying if I am 7dp6dt that I am 12 days post ovulation (if I were counting it from a regular ovulation cycle)


----------



## Maria00

Wow, so many BFPs this August, congrats, ladies!!  

So sorry for the BFNs, my heart aches for you.


----------



## schmooo75

Well haven't posted on here for a while as I am lucky to be on holiday in Tenerife........I wanted to be away for the second week of my 2ww so that I could fully relax. This morning I caved in and tested one day early....and it's BFP   ! I cannot believe it, will do it again tomorrow which is OTD but I'm overjoyed, after years of negative results it feels unreal.

Congratulations to all of you other BFP ladies 

I am sorry to hear of BFNs, this whole process is horrendous and not for the faint hearted. When my first cycle came to an abrupt end, I didn't know if I could do this again as it is so draining. Please keep hoping and trying, reading people's stories on here really helps, you are not alone


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations schmooo very jealous of you being on your holidays xxx


----------



## schmooo75

Thanks Kezza  I was worried about flying out here as I'm terrified of flying and normally have a few stiff drinks to get me through but couldn't do that this time so had to try to be as calm as possible for the sake of the embies! All I have done this week is eat loads and sleep and swim a bit (clinic says is fine) which must have worked....back home tomorrow but feels so much better having good news. Of course now the horrible wait for scan awaits.....
Good luck and baby dust to anybody testing today x


----------



## kezza_1980

Im a terrible flyer hun so with you on that one  what ever the case it has worked for you  xx


----------



## Peaches1984

Tassie

I bled before test day on my first cycle (chemical pregnancy) and I also bled before my test day on my second cycle. I brought this up with my consultant who said that the pessaries should hold off any bleeding. He recommended that I upped the pessaries from two a day to three a day and this seems to have done the job. If you find the courage to have another go then see if they can up your pessaries. 
We also get around 7 fertilise apart from first cycle where we only got one   we have never had any frozen yet! They seem to do well to day three then their growth slows down.  We never have top grade embryos to put back. There were days when I didn't want to get out of bed,would cry for days on end and couldn't stand seeing pregnant ladies! I'm not sure how we have got ourselves through the last year but somehow we have. I think my desire to have a family gets my through. We. We have just done our fourth and final icsi. The hospital said there's no point us wasting our money any more and that we should give up and use donor sperm. This broke our hearts. We decided that we would do one last go! Dh started taking vitamins and our embryo quality improved (though still no frozen)and we had two great 8cells put back on day 3. Test day is tomorrow but we're getting strong positives over the last few days.

Keep strong, make sure you talk and don't bottle it up, I have been there and done that and trust me it only makes things worse :-( keep your chin up


----------



## Half pint

Hi, I'm currently 11dp5dt. Had 2 embies put back on board, neither of which had reached blastocyst stage. They were both morulas and one of them had started cavitating which was a good sign. Embryologist didn't build our hopes up at all though. Been trying to stay positive...this is my first icsi treatment, the 2ww is driving me crazy! Been symptom spotting like mad, even though I know it's too early really. DH is fab, trying so hard to keep me sane! We've been told to do a HPT this Saturday so only 3 sleeps to go. Is anyone else testing that day and getting tempted to test early? I'm determined not to but I can barely stand this pit in my stomach anymore. I've got constant butterflies! Just can't bare the thought of starting from scratch again as we had nothing to freeze. Need some PMA! I honestly wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy, but it'll be worth every second if we get to have our precious little ones eh.   and baby dust to all of you xxxx


----------



## Jessnharlie

My DH has said that I have to wait until he gets home from work next Friday to test incase it's bad news and it ruins his day in work..... Not sure ill be able to hold out!!! X


----------



## smiling angel

OK Mrs Strong here is very tempted. I ordered tests online yesterday thinking they would arrive here on Friday and I would test Sunday - they arrived today! They are siting on the chair talking to me, telling at me to try one. STOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPP!
I'm 8dp6dt so its too soon - TELL ME NOT TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

when's otd? i say do it!


----------



## goldbunny

sorry, that last post was my naughty head talking.. ignore me.


----------



## Half pint

Don't do it! Come on, we'll wait until the weekend together. I've made my DH promise he won't let me buy the tests until Friday so I won't be tempted. We have decided though that even if I need a pee at like, 4am on Sat morning, that we'll do it then. Not that I anticipate getting much sleep Friday night! Stay strong, it's early yet. It's just a few more days. I'm a teacher on my summer hols so I'm desperately trying to fill the time with school work and seeing family and friends. Even went on holiday last week! Argh, it's so hard but we'll be fine.   to you xxxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Gold Bunny you are gas (!!!) and almost convinced me until I read Half Pint's point of view (!!) so I am hanging on until the weekend! My test date is not until Aug 22nd so I'm ages away but I reckon testing on Sunday morning will give me an accurate reading as I'll be 12dp6dt so I'm going to TRY and hang on until then


----------



## smiling angel

Half Pint - am guessing you are at an Irish clinic with your long 2ww? Is this your first time doing IVF?


----------



## auntydanni

Tassie, sending huge   to you. I totally understand the depths of despair that this process can bring you too. But you will get through this and come out the other side. The hormones themselves cause us to feel as though we are losing our ability to maintain emotional stability which is unnerving in itself. But you have to hang on to hope, for this cycle, and for the next which could be the one.    in the meantime, remember that you are more likely to carry your beautiful embie to your BFP if your body is calm with less adrenaline running round in it, so try to see yourself as having a job to do, that of taking care of your embie by staying calm and eating and drinking well. Please find someone to talk to, who you can cry to and open to at those moments of despair, as one day you will hold your child in your arms and this awful time will be able to fade away. If it helps, remind yourself that there are many ways to be a mother not just IVF. Plus success rates are increasing dramatically with advent of new technology like EEVA and embryoscope, so who knows what will be around in the next few years. Please take care, you are a precious human being with no reason to believe at this stage it will not happen for you. I have found the charity Foresight incredibly supportive and informative and we got out BFP (v early days) doing their program. not for everyone but it gave me hope. I also sought counselling which was v helpful.


----------



## izzylizzy22

Half Pint my OTD is Saturday too x


----------



## lilacbx

Dream over BFN


----------



## goldbunny

oh lilac so sorry


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry to hear lilac xx


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry lilac xxx


----------



## lilacbx

Thanks all     I'm so lucky my sister in law was with me, and DH was on Skype form USA while I rang the clinic. 
I just wish I knew if it was worth trying again, or will it be more heartbreak and £thousands more money thrown away on a pipe dream Anyone's crystal ball working  
Hugs to one and all bx


----------



## goldbunny

depending how old you are lilac maybe some immunes testing would give you some answers.


----------



## Half pint

Oh Lilac, I'm so sorry. There are no words, it's a cruel process but stay strong and in time, I'm sure you'll be ready to try again.

Smiling Angel, I'm with IVF Wales in Cardiff. It's my first time. It was icsi we had to have,  DH has a non functioning pituitary gland. Was quite sweet as we were doing each other's injections! I think I've had to wait a little longer to test cos the embies were only morulas by day 5, not blastocysts. 

Izzy, nice to know that someone else is going to be going through the same on Saturday. It's so huge to think it could either be the best or worst day of my life! I'm petrified! Keep me posted. And no cheating now Smiling Angel!   Xxxxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

And I'm also in IVF Wales Cardiff Half Pint xx


----------



## Kobby76

Lilac I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  . Glad you had someone with you when you got the news   but sorry your DH was away x

My OTD is Friday and I'm terrified! Getting slight uncomfortable feelings in my tum and am praying its not period pains. 

Good luck to anyone doing their OTD tomorrow xxx


----------



## Epicton

Sorry all who had bfn  

Update for me, had my second scan today (5 week scan) Back in next week to see if we have a heartbeat.

Did stop bleeding/spotting, but had a gush this morning so panicked, but all seemed ok at the scan today. Fingers crossed my fighter hangs on in there, just got to take it week by week xx


----------



## lilacbx

Hi gold bunny good plan - I paid privately for a stack of tests last year before starting ivf 3, inc karyotyping. All is apparently normal. Still think there must be more to it as I get lots of eggs (19) but less than 10 fertilise and keep going till day 3. We never have any frosties, always 2 embryos put back on day 3. Natural killer cell tests next I think too. I can't believe I could have bought a car with what I've spent so far, I must be   
We only got one ivf on the nhs so it's getting expensive - I would spend every penny I have it it would work but I just can't face doing this over and over again with no end in sight  I am only 31, DH 34, but we started this when I was only 25!
I wish my desire to carry a baby wasn't so strong.
Sorry for the maudlin post I'm just feeling pretty rubbish!


----------



## Epicton

Oh, and tassie, I know how you feel, we have been ttc for 5 years with 2 failed ivf's under our belt & have had to have councilling to try & get through it, but to be honest it doesn't make those feeling disappear, but does help to talk to someone.

I bleed a few times in my 2ww, a big bleed the night before the test & I nearly didn't even bother to test, even had half a bottle of wine to drown my sorrows! Anyway, got a BFP! I am not out the woods yet & have been having bloods as my hcg started low & having weekly scans as still bleeding. Had a big bleed this morning so was scared for the scan, but all ok for now...I have to take it week by week, and seeing blood is really stressful. I also don't have sore boobs, sickness etc...so wouldn't worry about that.

 xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Epicton least all is looking well scan wise when is your scan next week xx


----------



## Epicton

Next Thursday. You wait for the one scan to come, then all ok, then you are just wanting the next one to come along quick, it's one big circle! They have stopped doing bloods now & are just scanning weekly now. At least I am seeing what is happening week by week which I know I'm lucky, as most ppl have to wait until much later to get scanned. Trying to see the positives through the mist!   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

That's the day after mine I will be 6weeks and 2 days then xx


----------



## Epicton

Fingers crossed we both see a heartbeat!! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I know as you said earlier one step at a time xx im sure we both will xx


----------



## Half pint

Oh my gosh Izzy, now I'm seeing that you had your EC and ET on the same day as me! I know this is well nosey but were you the girl in the pink dressing gown with hearts? If so, you being wheeled back onto the ward is the last thing I remember before my EC! I was well out of it on those sedatives. Apologies if you heard me talking utter crap through the curtains...DH assures me I was pretty chatty but I can't remember a thing!   Had your embies become blastocysts? Ours had only reached the morula stage but we're still hopeful. We loved Dr Shayab, reminded DH of Dr Nick off the Simpsons! Hope you're coping with the wait, it's so tough xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Epicton

Kezza, just wondering, do you have any symtoms yet? It's just I don't seem to have any, well not the obvious ones anyway! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Just pm you x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi half pint, when u asked the question I had to really think about my dressing gown lol I had a white dressing gown but they did have pink hearts on. which cubical were u in? And I don't even remember being wheeled back to the recovery room, in fact the whole EC I can't remember lol. I only had the 1 left by ET and yes it was a blastocyst they told me it was a 5AB grade. I could never catch the doc's name when they said it he was really lovely and I can def see the whole Simpsons things x I'm in the 2ww whether I'm coping us a different story get some bad pains tonight


----------



## Half pint

Ha ha, yes that sounds right. I just remember the hearts! Such a weird sensation to be awake but not aware. As for your embie, it only takes one and I'm keeping everything crossed for you   We had 11 eggs, only 4 fertilised and only 2 of those survived to day 5. They put both back in as neither was good enough to freeze. Sad to think we'll have to go right back to the beginning with no frosty bubs but I'm sure neither of us will need to. You're right about the wait, it's like existing in limbo eh. Only about 56 hours to go. Keep me posted lovely xxxxxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Half pint I was not aware of anything and found it quite nice that way x I have kept telling myself what will be will be and hopefully this is my time and my embie was a strong one   .
I will keep you posted with how I get on and you do the same  xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Bfn - gutted! I was convinced i was pregnant.

It's so draining I feel like I can't do it anymore. Another month of completely obsessing ahead. Obsessing and waiting.

Its completely taken over my life and I don't feel fun anymore or like I want to do anything. My personality has changed. All I want is to have a baby x


----------



## Half pint

Bluebell. I know you feel like that today but with a little time, you'll gather the strength to give it another go. It's what I keep telling myself if I get a bfn on Saturday. I understand about the whole personality change too. DH and I just felt like we were going through the motions in the weeks leading up to treatment and since. Try and get out to see friends and family though, keep your mind as active as poss. I absolutely know it's easier said than done but I went out for a meal with a friend last night and felt the best I have in a while. Don't give up, you'll get there lovely.  Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zest42day

negative for me today.

good luck to all those yet to test.


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry Bluebell and zest42. I wish you every happiness in your fertility journey and we might meet again here! If mine doesn't work I'll be back on here in November I'd imagine xx


----------



## goldbunny

big hugs zest and bluebell


----------



## pinkpantha

Zest and bluebell,

Don't give up if its what you really want-you will be parents one day   as an IVF friend of mine says, if you roll the dice enough it will happen-were on go number 3-I found out today I've got 4 embies and that's from 24 follicles! Still we have to stay positive-even if I get bfn this time, I'm going for a laparoscopy in sept to check things out and am keen to try a nat cycle if that's normally before we try any more IVF-I've been having cbt to try and deal with this process-we've been trying for 2 years now and its horrible how it claims your life, but don't let it-make plans as though you were not pregnant as its less pressure and stress on you this way and your partner too-you've still got to live and it's so important to maintain your identity as a person with or without children-trying to find other ways to be happy that draw on the very values that parenting would serve-just think of this as a cycle closer to being a parent. 

Good luck and   xxx


----------



## Wade79

Hi all

My first post here after joining you 2ww ladies. This is my first IUI. I'm 6 days past IUI and I think these drugs are giving me pregnancy symptoms! I know it's way too early, but how annoying to make me feel like this! Has anyone else experienced this in the first few days? I still have very sore and heavy boobs and I feel sick and generally low energy and a bit...well blergh really x


----------



## smiling angel

Pinkcat - sounds great - what day are you on?

Welcome wade - I've never done IUI - went straight to IVF so can't help you there although a lot of hormone drugs can make you feel like that!

AFM I sent in my adoption papers today. It something we have always considered and as its my 3rd attempt at IVF if it isn't BFP (which I am thinking it isn't) as least I have those forms sent in!


----------



## Flossy47

Hi ladies! 

Congrats to all the BFPs! 

 to all the BFN (( thinking of you all

Quick question! I got my BFP yesterday and it read 1-2 weeks, this mornings my OTD said 2-3 weeks. My last period was 1st July so does this make me 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow?! If I count from the first day if my last period? 

My clinic don't do a blood test to confirm just a scan 3 weeks from test date so I'm not there until 5th September now. Tempted to go my doctors just for a professional confirmation!!

Hope everyone else is ok 

Flossy xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Flossy when was your EC xx


----------



## goldbunny

flossy count from 2 weeks before your egg collection http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf


----------



## Flossy47

Um it was Tuesday 30th July? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

So going off ivf calculator your 4weeks and 2 days xx


----------



## Flossy47

So I'm 4 weeks and 2 days  

Thanks ladies  I counted from my last period and thought I was 6! Ha! I wish  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

No problem xx


----------



## Peaches1984

Hello All

Sorry to all you ladies that have got a BFN today   
Congratulations to all you ladies that have received your BFP today  

I'm 12dp3dt today and Its my OTD went to the clinic and the line was as dark as the control line!!!Phew what a relief. Still getting cramps feels just like my period is going to come. Nurse said that the cramps are my insides re arranging themselves to accommodate the pregnancy.........still feel nervous though. Going to be a long few weeks ahead. My beta has just come back at 311!! Nurse said that this is a good number


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations peaches xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Congrats Peaches.   to the all the bfns.
I got my   this morning. Absolutely chuffed to bits. Can't quite believe it.

Ju xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats Peaches and Jules xx


----------



## Kobby76

So sorry to all the ladies who got a bfn today, life is cruel. Sending you  

To Jules and Peaches. Congratulations on your BFP!    

My turn in the morning.........terrified! 😵😲😬


----------



## pinkpantha

Well done on all the bfps today and   to the bfns..

Seeing so many on here like me with fewer eggs getting bfps is really encouraging-thanks for sharing this and congrats! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kobby got everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## Neeki

Congrats to all the BFP's 

I just have a quick question. I am 5dp5dt and there are absolutely no symptoms. I am really worried. I have been careful and taken it easy. But this no symptom thing is driving me mad. 
Is anyone going thru the same!!!


----------



## Peaches1984

Neeki- I had no symptoms until 9dp3dt. I was sure it hadn't worked. I did a test to confirm what I thought and to my surprise I got a nice fat BFP!! I wish I hadn't moaned about having no symptoms as I have been having af type cramps on and off for the last few days and its terrifying!! 

Your not out yet!! Hang in there.

Good luck for tomorrow Kobby and congratulations Hopeful Jules!!!


----------



## Jessnharlie

I'm 4dp5dt and have no symptoms either and except I think I felt abit sick today but I don't know if it was my imagination! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Not everyone as symptoms and some that do tends to be the pessaries do not worry xx


----------



## yoga31

Hi Sharry and the rest of lovely ladies!

- please can you add me to this? OTD August 30th - 1st time DEIVF one day 3 embryo transfered today! 

Thank you

Yoga xx


----------



## lilacbx

smiling angel said:


> Pinkcat - sounds great - what day are you on?
> 
> Welcome wade - I've never done IUI - went straight to IVF so can't help you there although a lot of hormone drugs can make you feel like that!
> 
> AFM I sent in my adoption papers today. It something we have always considered and as its my 3rd attempt at IVF if it isn't BFP (which I am thinking it isn't) as least I have those forms sent in!


Smiling Angel - So pleased you have been proactive with the adoption papers. My hubby will be back from his business trip soon and I think we will be visiting this option. I so want to be a mummy, and DH will be an amazing Daddy. I would of course love to experience pg the "normal" way, but families come in all sorts of wonderful ways. Massive hugs to you   

To all The BFP's congrats. 

To all the BFNs I hope we fulfill our parenthood dreams one day very soon


----------



## Ka40

Hey all. ive not posted for a while. heads all over!! Otd tomoz and im scared.com. 
lotsa love to all xxxxx


----------



## Half pint

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow   Smiling Angel, how are you coping with the temptation to test early? I tell you what, it's a good thing I tried to put you off cos it's the shame of being a hypocrite that's stopped me from running out and buying a test! Been awful today. I'm buying them tomorrow afternoon ready for Saturday morning. My stomach won't stop churning! How you feeling Izzy? 

For those who've had bfp's today, I really am over the moon for you. It must be a wonderful feeling 

For those who've had bfn's, I really am so sorry and I hope you'll find the strength to get through the heartbreak and keep trying


----------



## Neeki

KA40 and Half Pint. All the best for tomorrow 

Well said lilacbx. 

I can not wait for the 22nd so that I can test .


----------



## izzylizzy22

Half pint I've started to get really scared for tomorrow xx I have had no symptoms to suggest this has worked  xxx How are you? xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Best wishes to all you ladies testing today     

Ju xxx


----------



## Half pint

Hiya Izzy. Don't worry too much about symptoms. It's too early to have any really and I've read lots of posts on here saying they had bfp's with no symptoms. I've just been crampy, like AF is about to start. I really have no "feeling" either way. I don't have a good feeling about it or a bad one. I only know I'm terrified so you're not alone there. I saw on the info you've got at the bottom of your posts that you're the same age as me so we've got being still young in ivf terms on our side. I don't know how to put all that info on my posts. Do I need to do it on my laptop rather than my phone? Whatever happens tomorrow, I'm sure we'll both eventually be mammy's. Big   xxxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Half pint you go the top where it says profile and then profile forum ands there is a box you ass it in to there can't remember what that ones called xx

I know this whole process is nerve racking xxx


----------



## Half pint

Done! Thanks Izzy xxx


----------



## Kobby76

Afraid it's a bfn for me again


----------



## Half pint

So sorry Kobby  xxxxxx


----------



## Peaches1984

So sorry Kobby


----------



## izzylizzy22

So sorry Kobby sending u big


----------



## smiling angel

Hi all - big wishes and hopes to all the people getting BFN's. I absolutely know what that feels like and my heart goes out to you.

Kobby - is it not a bit early to test? Looking at your dates today is only day 10 for you and plenty of people don't get BFP's until 13/ 14 days. I'm sure you know yourself and I'm so sorry its a negative for you. I am 10dp6dt and I'm not testing yet - probably out of fear 

Half pint I kind of have resisted not testing. I'm going to test in the morning when I will be on day 11. My previous 2 BFP's only every made it to day 10 / 11 so if I have a positive tomorrow that would be amazing although I doubt it severely. The only symptoms I have are that I am sleeping 10 hours at night but peeing every hour during the night. The odd AF cramp but nothing major.

Izzy lizzy - try not to worry and the very best of luck for tomorrow.

Lilacbx - thanks for the hugs. I feel great that I have eventually submitted the adoption papers even though it could be 5 years. At least I know I will be a parent although I would give anything to experience one growing in my belly  . We went to the introduction adoption meeting 2 years ago but we were just not ready to put the forms in and tried NAPRO and IVf first to see if we could have our own. If this doesn't work this time I am definitely going to do IVF again and hopefully will get a chance to put 2 embryo's in if I am lucky enough. They wouldn't do that for me last time (previous time when I had 2 left) because it was only my second time and my age. They have said 
however if this doesn't work, the fact I have tried 3 times means they would put 2 in the next time If I am lucky enough to have 2. 

Wishes to everyone xx


----------



## tassie

Yep, look like I was right. Had my blood test taken yest and got the result on the same day. Its BFN. Really did think this was it but looks like I was wrong, how silly of me. I had my fair share of crying and staying in bed all day on Mon when I had a very heavy bleed and yest when finding out the result? I didn't let it get to me as that moment has passed, don't get me wrong I was gutted but I had a positive thoughts and to move on. That's all I can do and have faith.  

So now i have to stop taking pessaries and folic acid which I did from yest, although I don't understand, I bleed since last Fri and since I stopped taking pessaries yest, my period is getting dark now and bleeding alot more. I would've thought I'd finish my period by yest/today? How long will the bleeding go on for, esp now that I've stopped taking pessaries. So I'm confuse, any advice ladies? 

I got follow up appointment from 6 weeks time, man it seems so ages away. But I will defo ask if I was to go through again, I like to upped more pessaries, instead of taking 2x a day and maybe ask about immune testing? Do you think that is wise? Am I even allowed to request it? And maybe loose some weight, as that could be the reason why. So don't know  


And truth to be told, don't really think I can talk to anyone. It's so hard from them to understand what I'm going through esp trying to conceive and I feel like I'm being cast out. My in-laws that's a no go, can never confide with them. My family, we not really close close, I mean we do get along but we not very close like most siblings would be. Whereas my friend, they have got alot on their hand, so I couldn't really confide in them as I didn't wanna be selfish and feel pitied or feel like I'm a burden to them. So only got my DH there for me. Although he does try his best to comfort me and cheer me up and says that I always have him. But for some reason I just feel its not enough. 

But how silly and stupid was I to think about suicidal and letting it get to me. So thanks girls, Lilacbx (sorry to hear about BFN), Nettya, Smiling Angel (sorry about BFN), Peaches, Auntdanni (how does foresight work out, do you pay for it) and Epicton for your kind words and congrats both of you on ur BFP.  

Hope all of you are well and have a great weekends and I shall defo keep you guys updated xox


----------



## goldbunny

tassie if you're going to try again i'd keep up the folic acid.. you can't tell how long you will bleed for since it's based on how much blood is in there and how fast it comes out, so there's no way to measure. so sorry you got BFN I know from my first cycle how empty that makes you feel. More pessaries is unlikely to make a difference when it comes to another cycle. Immunes could be worth chasing up but your clinic is very unlikely to recommend it after one failed cycle. The likelihood of cycles is that most people have a one in three chance of it working (ie, on average, people doing three cycles will have one work) so one failure (although sad) isn't seen as a problem just luck of the draw. Do take heart that further cycles can go very differently, I had much better results on my second and third cycles compared to my first one. So another go could have a completely different outcome. If weight is a problem definitely lose some. Don't 'try' just do it.  .


----------



## Peaches1984

Tassie

So sorry about your bfn. I know how heart breaking it is. After our 3rd failed go our consultant said that I could have re implantation failure blood tests. He said if Ay came back positive then would have to hold off any further treatment and have a re test in 8 weeks to see if the results are still the same, then they can sort out a treatment plan. My consultant said that you don't usually have the implantation failure tests until you have had four failed cycles but it was up to us if we wanted them. We had them and they came back fine.

I would strongly recommend that you asked for your pessaries to be upped to three a day. This stopped me bleeding early.

Take care and keep in touch with us all


----------



## yoga31

Hi ladies had a 3 day DE embryo transferred yesterday and am really suffering from an awful headache been going on for 24 hours now. 

It is stress or the hormone meds? Anyone have the same?

Yoga x


----------



## goldbunny

actually I had a couple of banging headaches during my 2ww and it didn't turn out too bad....


----------



## Peaches1984

Me too. God I had a constant headache for three days! Turned out it was from the rise in my hormones!!

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## yoga31

Thanks!   

Not being allowed painkillers is awful - resorting to icepack.

Rough


----------



## smiling angel

Great to hear you are doing ok Tassie and I would agree stay on the Folic Acid. I didn't get a BFN yet though but thanks for sympathizing early in case I do!!!! I can see how you thought I did by my last post - I was saying I understood as my two previous ended up BFN - fingers crossed on this one x

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Ka40

BFN!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh ka40 i'm so sorry was really holding out hope for you x


----------



## tassie

goldbunny said:


> tassie if you're going to try again i'd keep up the folic acid.. you can't tell how long you will bleed for since it's based on how much blood is in there and how fast it comes out, so there's no way to measure. so sorry you got BFN I know from my first cycle how empty that makes you feel. More pessaries is unlikely to make a difference when it comes to another cycle. Immunes could be worth chasing up but your clinic is very unlikely to recommend it after one failed cycle. The likelihood of cycles is that most people have a one in three chance of it working (ie, on average, people doing three cycles will have one work) so one failure (although sad) isn't seen as a problem just luck of the draw. Do take heart that further cycles can go very differently, I had much better results on my second and third cycles compared to my first one. So another go could have a completely different outcome. If weight is a problem definitely lose some. Don't 'try' just do it. .


Hi goldbunny,

What do you mean to take folic acid? As I don't know when is my next 2nd ivf cycle will be as I have follow up app in 6 weeks times. To take when 2nd ivf cycle start or now? As for bleeding, I shall wait till over the weekends and if it hasn't stopped will call the hospital and find out what's going on.

Well I was one stone away, as in my bmi was 29 and if my bmi was 30, I have no chance to go through till I loose weight so I was lucky enough to have the 1st ivf cycle and I get to experience it although I know it resulted in BFN, so second time round, i pray it will be successful one. So i need to take my health seriously, although its hard but I got no choice cos I am scared to through for 2nd cycle due to my weight.

But yeah i get what u mean, they always say if 1st cycle doesnt work, there's more chances to pregnant either in 2nd or 3rd . And that there is chance to have a natural pregnancy after going through ivf? But all that, i hope that is true, i really do.

My prayer is with you all, I do sincerely hope everyone of you gets pregnant.  



smiling angel said:


> Great to hear you are doing ok Tassie and I would agree stay on the Folic Acid. I didn't get a BFN yet though but thanks for sympathizing early in case I do!!!! I can see how you thought I did by my last post - I was saying I understood as my two previous ended up BFN - fingers crossed on this one x
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


Thanks Smiling angel, I did ask goldbunny what do u mean to continue folic acid? Why is that, if u dont mind me asking. Yep my finger is crossed for you 



Peaches1984 said:


> Tassie
> 
> So sorry about your bfn. I know how heart breaking it is. After our 3rd failed go our consultant said that I could have re implantation failure blood tests. He said if Ay came back positive then would have to hold off any further treatment and have a re test in 8 weeks to see if the results are still the same, then they can sort out a treatment plan. My consultant said that you don't usually have the implantation failure tests until you have had four failed cycles but it was up to us if we wanted them. We had them and they came back fine.
> 
> I would strongly recommend that you asked for your pessaries to be upped to three a day. This stopped me bleeding early.
> 
> Take care and keep in touch with us all


Thanks for the heads up, and will defo let them know about the pessaries etc. And again congrats on ur BFP 

And Ka40, so sorry to hear about ur BFN. .I know the feeling, my thought is with you.


----------



## goldbunny

I've been taking folic acid my whole adult life, in the early days because I thought it was the responsible thing to do *in case* I got pregnant (yes the irony doesn't escape me) and in later years because I was TTC. I wouldn't stop and start it around treatment i'd just take it all the time.


----------



## smiling angel

Tassie Folic Acid is VITAL. I have been taking it since I was 21 "just in case" as Gold Bunny says. If you body has not enough folic acid and you get pregnant there is a chance of serious birth defects. I have never been off it. My friend who was taking it her whole life got pregnant but her body needed more than she was taking and she did end up with a baby with special needs due to lack of folic acid. Its extremely rare when someone is actually taking it but it can happen so stay on it! xx

OK guys what would you think of a faint line on a clear blue plus 6 days before OTD? I REALLY tried not to test early but I tested at 4.10pm this afternoon. I am going to do another one in the morning and take it from there. Sorry for testing early half pint!


----------



## schmooo75

Hi all- just wanted to say sorry for those with BFN since I last posted  
Congratulations all those with BFP!
Smiling angel- sounds like a positive provided the HCG shot has left your system....it should have by now ? Also, I recommend the digital clear blue as that way you don't have to fret about how bold or faint the lines are. Got my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your BFP. 

Sharry-please could you add my BFP to the list on page 1- thank you


----------



## Peaches1984

Smiling Angel- A line is a line!!! congrats! Fingers crossed it keeps getting stronger for you.


----------



## Ka40

Thanks all. obviously gutted but currently opened my fav bottle of wine to go with a 1kg bar of choc. life really aint that bad. we will try again asap. Wasnt meant to be this time but we will reach our dreams soon. 
love to both bfn and congrats to bfp today.
Loads  love to all. thanks for ur support thro this mad journey. you are fab xxxxxxx


----------



## Torybell

It was a BFN for me   xx


----------



## Lozzy81

Hi ladies  i'll be testing soon.. Well i kind of gave in & tested today lol (bfn) but still trying to be positive! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Neeki

Hello girls

I had my 5day transfer on Sunday. Is it too soon to test tomorrow
I am finding it hard to wait. My actual test date is the 22nd.


----------



## Lozzy81

I'm just wondering if anyone can see my posts or do i need to be added in anyway for people to see them?? Can't you tell i'm new?! Haha.. Good luck with everything ladies xxx


----------



## Neeki

We can see your posts. Stay positive


----------



## Lozzy81

Ahhhh thats good then.. Thanks for replying neeki  i will, thankyou, you too hunni  xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi Lozzi - we see you! Welcome!

Neeki - you would only be 5 days so I would recommend waiting until at least 10 days.

Torybell & Ka40- so sorry about you BFN x

Thanks Peaches and Schmoo. I didn't have a trigger - it was a frozen cycle and I am only on oestrogen and progesterone. Will just have to wait and see what each day brings as I have been in this situation before.

Night all


----------



## Lozzy81

Haha, thanks smiling angel.. Looking forward to speaking & giving as much help & advice as i can to all the lovely ladies on here, we are all in the same position after all.. Nighty night  xx


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm only 2 days past IUI and I'm off on annual leave next week, so I will not have the distraction of work stopping me from symptom spotting and obsessing. How am I going to stay sane?


----------



## tassie

Goldbunny and Smiling angel.

What folic acid do you use? The conception for trying for a baby or actual folic acid?

Cos I know I had to use folic acid on the day of egg transfer. Whereas when trying for a baby before going through IVF, i used pregnacare conception tablets. Cos I thought u only have to use folic acid once your conceived not for trying a baby, if that makes sense? Confused.com, sorry   

And Smiling Angel, congrats after 6 years of trying, I really hope this is it, really hope it works out well for you


----------



## Half pint

Sounds really promising Smiling Angel, I'll keep everything crossed for you. I am a total hypocrite anyway, I caved a day early today and got a BFP! Can't believe it! Did a normal clearblue but needed to see the word so ran out to get a digital! 

Izzy, I'm praying that you'll get the same result tomorrow   Please let me know. Sending love and   xxxxx


----------



## AusJas

Hi all,
Got my numbers back and it is BFP.   
The clinic wants to see me next week for a scan as my numbers started so low. They mentioned having an ectopic and walked me through all the signs. 
I have had an ectopic as the result of IVF in 2011 so I know what that's like. 
For now I am trying to put that worry out of my mind and just be happy with the positive result. 

Happy and holding my breath


----------



## Lozzy81

Congrats ausjas & i really hope everything goes well with the pregnancy.. A happy & healthy 9 months to you & baby  xx

Oh & a massive congrats to you smiling angel.. A happy & healthy 9 months to you & baby, really hope everything goes well for you & it all turns out the way you planned.. You've waited long enough so got my fingers & toes crossed for you  xx

Congrats to you too half pint.. Happy & healthy 9 months to you & baby  xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Congrats and hugs to all,

Tassie-you should be on folic acid one month before trying to conceive as takes time for the levels to build up and stay on it till 13 weeks gestation-is worth taking it with orange juice to increase absorption.

Good luck x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Morning All

Well tested this morning and got a


----------



## goldbunny

brilliant news izzy x


----------



## Half pint

Woo hoo Izzy!   I'm so chuffed for you! Well done for holding out to today as well, I completely cracked yesterday! IVF Wales had a good day at the office with us two eh! We'll be due the same day!   Hope everything progresses well for you, may see you at the clinic! We'll be going in Monday to pick up more progesterone. Big congrats  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

half pint i think there's at least four of us bfp after e/c 29/7 x must have been a lucky day


----------



## smiling angel

Half pint and izzylizzy massive congratulations. It's all brilliant news and I'm
Soooooo delighted for you Goldbunny. It seems it couldn't have happened to a nicer person! 
Afm I knew I shouldn't have tested early as this happened me the last 2 times also. Today I have a bfn after yesterday's bfp. Heart wrenching and I feel I'll never be a parent but then I think of Goldbunny and know I will sometime. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Sorry forgot to say I am 11dp6dt x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Half pint I can't get through to the clinic with my results and I only got enough pessaries to last me to Monday morning. Did u get a scan date when you spoke to them? x


----------



## lilacbx

Smiling angel I'm so sorry it's BFN - could it still be too early for a definitive test result though? Fingers toes and eyes crossed for you. 

So sad for the BFNs    

Amazed how many BFPs there are so far this month - CONGRATULATIONS  

Re folic acid : it is essential to keep taking it while TTC and for at least the first 3 months of pg. it doesn't matter whether you take a combined tablet like pregnacare or simple folic acid tablets. It is a water soluble vitamin so your body excretes any excess so make sure you take a dose of at least 400 per day. Please be careful what other vitamins you take though as some are fat soluble so your body stores excess! If unsure ask your GP or RE for advice! 

Bx


----------



## Half pint

Hiya Izzy. I haven't actually spoken to them, we just left a message. They just told us on ET day that we'd need to go back on Monday to get another prescription. I've only got enough until Monday morning too so we're going to ring first thing to go in. Think it's just the clinic we'll have to go to rather than the suite upstairs. Has it sunk in with you yet? It hasn't at all with me! 

Don't give up hope Smiling Angel. I'm sending  and   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

I've not managed to speak to the Half pint either still x I have left a message on the answer machine but I would like to speak to someone x
All they said to me on ET was did I have enough to last to OTD and I said yes, and then they said if its positive you have to take them till 12 weeks x
I'm in work first thing Monday morning from 8am and don't finish until 4pm which is why I want to talk to someone as I know pharmacy is only open so long x
Aw I got loads of needles to return so if its the clinic I can take those back as well x
Tbh I'm not letting myself get too excited until I get to the scan and see anything xxx

Big   to all the BFN xxx


----------



## Half pint

I know, I'm trying so hard not to be too excited. It's just that I never even dreamed we'd get this far. It's going to be a long wait until the scan. DH and I are both teachers so we're fortunate enough to still have a fortnight off. I'm sure if you rang from work though, they'd get you in on Monday afternoon. Pharmacy closes at 5 or 6 I think. Lots of love xxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

I'm not worried about getting onto the clinic I'm more worried that work won't lt me go  My DH is keeping me clam and grounded but he's the one who said from day 1 it would work lol xxx


----------



## Half pint

DH was the one keeping me going as well with the positive thinking and now he's the one keeping me level! What would we do without them eh. As for your work, they're obliged by law to let you attend medical appointments aren't they? It's such a huge thing, I'm sure they'll be fine with it. Xxxxxxx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Lets hope I just want to speak to someone now and get my pessaries and a date for a scan now  xxx Yes my DH has said he won't be excited until he sees it  xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

I'm 9dp2dt & OTD is the 21st. 

Just wondering how many days after a TWO day transfer you tested AND if you got BFP what symptoms you had?

This is my first round of treatment & the 2ww is driving me  

X


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I tested with Internet Cheapies from 3 days after transfer to check that the HCG trigger shot had gone.  I got a very, very faint positive at 7 days past a 2 day transfer.  However a early scan showed twins, so my HCG levels would have been higher to start of with.  As for symptoms, I had none, so was convinced that it hadn't worked.

I always test early, although I never believe the result until OTD anyway!

Good luck

X


----------



## rooneyb

I have been successful on 2 day transfers twice! I waited 14 days to test each time, though I looking at the information about what happens in the TWW, it says there would be enough HCG to be detected in a urine test by day 12. I will see if I can find the link.


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi candy

I have the list. But I cant copy it over.

Days  6 & 7 post transfer is when implantation occurs and day 9 post transfer is when HCG starts to secret into the blood stream.

It says day 12 is when you can detect it on a HPT but im sure you can earlier.

Im starting to think its all over for me. Getting alot of AF (constant) cramps :-(

Xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Thank you ladies!

We were both set on OTD but as it's getting closer & it's midweek I'm wondering if I could POAS earlier. Dilemma as if we POAS tmrw and it's BFN we have a full week of work to face with the emotions. On the other hand if we wait til OTD we only have to get through 3 days of work. Don't know if I can POAS though & leave for work at 7.30am either in pieces or on a high?!?

Not discussed with DP yet but will speak to him tonight about it, just looking for some advice/experiences.

I've had AF cramps on and off the full time, sore nipples but think that was due to the trigger as they haven't been as sore. I did have a few dizzy spells today but I was naughty and had skipped breakfast. Heightened sense of smell. Think im trying to turn my head into thinking it has worked & imagining things. i'm convinced it hasn't worked but trying to hold on to a bit of hope. 

Rooney - Did you have any symptoms? 

X


----------



## Candy-floss

Hope, I think you & I are going crazy together!     

Good on you for holding off, I really want to but I'm struggling x


----------



## Bubbles12

Its constantly on my mind candy.. Ive been watching 'an idiot abroad' box set as laughter is supposed to help with implantation. But I cant seem to concentrate.

Im unsure on how I want to find out its a BFN, by my period or by a test. I think my period will beat the test to it mind.
Its horrible as all AF symptoms are also symptoms of a BFP and from the pesseries... Its so confusing.

My OH is working nights on tues night so I have tthought about doing the test on Tuesday morning as he may not be here when I need to do my 1st wee in the morning and I will have to wait around.

I feel sick of the thought of testing, as you can see by my signiture, ive had my fair share of heartbreak :-(

Xx


----------



## Peaches1984

On my first icsi cycle I tested at 10dp2dt and got the faintest of lines (had to take the test apart and hold it up to the light to see it)  I had lots of cramps that cycle also heightened sense of smell. The thing that made me test was when I started having really vivid dreams 

Good luck ladies and I hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Lorna1547

Ladies

Apart from AF symptoms and truly believing it was all over, I had no other symptoms whatsoever.

Good luck. xxx


----------



## Molly99

Months ago, I had a dream that I was pregnant during our holiday.  Well, in 6 days time we will be on our holiday and I am day 2 of my 2WW.

I'm not driving myself crazy about it, just a bit wistful


----------



## Jessnharlie

I'm now 8dp5dt and I'm not feeling confident at all today!!  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Tested 2 days early...

A BFN for me  

X


----------



## pinkpantha

Hope it might be too early still. Don't give up.  

Last time and this time I'm waiting till test day as its too much pressure testing early for me-I don't buy hpt till the day before otd to stop myself.


----------



## yoga31

Wait it out Hope - you're probably still too early  
The pressure of this 2ww is a bit too much! DP has hidden the tests! OTD 30th how can I wait that long?!

Good luck to everyone testing today

Yoga x


----------



## Jessnharlie

I'm gonna buy mine last minute too!! Today has been too tempting cause I feel abit rubbish but I know it's too early and it's a silly thing to do! Xx


----------



## goldbunny

it is a fact universally acknowledged that the presence of a POAS test in your hand means resistance is useless. Do delay buying them if you don't want to test early!


----------



## RainbowMum

goldbunny said:


> it is a fact universally acknowledged that the presence of a POAS test in your hand means resistance is useless. Do delay buying them if you don't want to test early!


My clinic gave me one after the iui, so I'm sure I'll test early because I have it in the house


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hello ladies ..

Can I join in plz   recognise a few of u from July/aug thread.   to you all waiting for your BFP's     

Afm... Had a 5 day blast transfer yesterday with 2 of our embies... OTD 2nd sept. can't see me waiting that long some how.

Lisa xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Lisa,

Congrats on your blasts!!

I'm going mad in this 2ww! I'm 10dp2dt & OTD is Wed x


----------



## frosty83

Hi everyone.  This 2ww is a nightmare I'm so depressed today been crying all day. Last night 8dp5dt had a little bit of red blood when I wiped ( sorry if tmi) but nothing since. This morning I gave in and tested 9dp5dt and got a bfn.  Has this happened to anyone and then got a bfp. Wished I waited till Friday to test my otd.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Candyfloss....your doing great holding off from testing  good luck for weds I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Frosty... Bless ya heart   are you sure you haven't tested too early Hun?? On my 3rd cycle I had a BFP but bled on around 7 dpt ....praying things change for you xxx


----------



## frosty83

Thanks Lisa. I'm hoping it was to early for me to test. I'm trying to stay positive but really hard. What day did u test on. Xx


----------



## Lorna1547

Frosty

I think you've tested a wee bit early hon.  Try and hold out until your OTD.

Don't give up lovely.

Wishing you all the best and fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Frosty.. I think I tested about day 10 Hun ..xx


----------



## frosty83

I phoned my clinic and I've been told to increase my cylogest to 3 times a day instead of 2. They told me not to test again till Friday my otd. I'm going to do as I'm told and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for your supportive replays they have helped loads  . Xx


----------



## EmWills

Hi all 

Do you mind if I join in? I had 2 3day embryos transferred on Saturday otd is 1.9.13 and I'm already driving myself crazy! 

Em xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Pink cat congratulations xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Congrats Pinkcat!   x


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations pink cat !  

everything crossed frosty


----------



## LoobyC

Hey everyone, well I'm officially on 2WW with you all - 2 x blasts transferred back today  I say 2 blasts, but one was a pre blast and one was early blast so I guess not quite as good!!  

Have got a blood test on Thurs 28th August, but am blatantly going to be POAS before then!! 

Here's   this time works for as many of us as possible.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Congratulations pink cat       .

Looby..hello my friend from the other side lol. ... How do you feel been Pupo? We r about the same stage, I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday but my test dates not unti 2nd sept!!?? Grrrrrr I will be testing before then xx


----------



## Wade79

Hi Rainbowmum

I'm on my 2ww too, in fact I have an 18 day wait as I had two triggers after IUI. This time has gone SO slowly lol! Can't believe I still have 8 days to go! I've been feeling a bit pukey, very tired and had a few headaches. Not sure what this means! How are you coping with the wait? x


----------



## RainbowMum

It's going ok, but I'm off on annual leave this week with no plans so it's going to be quite the challenge to not go mad. I think because it's my first 2ww it might be worse(?)
Annoyingly I do have 2 clearblue digis at home, which I bought on amazon a few months ago when I ordered ovulation test(naughty I know) plus the clearblue one the clinic gave me, so temptation is there.
My IUI was on the 14th, so I guess my OFT is the 28th as it was a natural cycle with no trigger, but I'm sure I test early as it's my birthday before OTD and I'd love to know then.

It's too early for me to symptom spot really, though I was off my dinner today(unheard of for me) and have got a rumbley/funny tummy, but that could just be a bug I've picked up...

Have you tested to see the hcg from the trigger leave your system?

Congrats *PinkCat*


----------



## Wade79

Hi Rainbowmum

No I haven't tested, the clinic told me that because of the trigger, I can get a false positive if I test too early. That would be awful! I'd rather just come on naturally and know it hasn't worked that think its worked but then find out it hasn't. My wife tested early (naughty) and got a positive from 6 days early but although I'm eager to know, I'd rather wait. Well, the weather is getting good again so spend your time off doing some fun stuff and keep your mind off it lol! Well actually, if I did a natural cycle I'd be tested early too...x


----------



## tassie

Hi girls, 

Although I got BFN due to heavy bleed and from blood test result. My bleeding has stopped yesterday but I'm still getting itchy boobs, back ache and slight cramping pain, like my left ovary is gonna burst or something esp when I go toilet to do wee. It's like going through mild OHSS all over again. It actually feels my ovary is gonna burst. So I'm confuse? As I would've thought it would either be pregnancy symptoms or PMS. But now that my bleeding is stopped from yest, why am I still getting these symptoms? Plus I get so tired and sleepy every now and then and I tend to forget things sometime. Is it cause I stopped taking pessaries and folic acid? Advice is much needed, would appreciate it. Wanna put my mind to ease.


Anyway I look forward to your replies and congrats to those who got BFP.


Night girls xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Tassie your body will still be settling down from everything try not to worry to much of it gets worse contact your clinic xx


----------



## ociwoman

Hi Sharry,

BFN for us. Moving on to FET cycle in two month's time. 

Congrats to everyone with good news. My condolences to those who may need to try again, and hang in there those who are still waiting for results! It's quite a ride, isn't it?

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Jessnharlie

Think it's all over for me started bleeding this morning with pains  totally gutted!!


----------



## tassie

kezza_1980 said:


> Tassie your body will still be settling down from everything try not to worry to much of it gets worse contact your clinic xx


Thanks, almost got worried there.


----------



## Bubbles12

Definate BFN for me... Started spotting this arvo, so I did another test to confirm. The words 'not pregnant' came over loud and clear :-(

Completely gutted.

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

massive hugs hope, jess, oci and tassie so sorry


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

so sorry tassie, hope, Oci and Jess      don't give up on your dreams...be kind to yourselves at this difficult time xxxx


----------



## Candy-floss

sending hugs ladies


----------



## yoga31

5 days after transfer and just broken a tooth/! Timing   I've never done that in my life before and it happens now! 
Do you think the denist will be OK? What about the anesthetic? Mercury? Should I just get a temporary fill for now?


----------



## kezza_1980

Im sure the dentist will advise hun and also ask clinic xx


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies, mind if I join? Had a 5bb hatching blast put back on Sun so hoping that it's settling in nicely  (not sure how much difference a hatching blast compared to a blast makes?) Spent yesterday on top of the world feeling really positive but I've been really emotional today! OTD is the 28th so I think it's going to be a very long 8 days! 

xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls 

Mind if I join you? 

I had 3 embryos transferred on Sunday. And the 2ww is driving me nuts already! Symptom watching constantly. 

Symptoms so far are bloating, headaches, tired, cramps and bloating. Oh joy! 

Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hi kazza & kerrie 

We are at the same stage then...I had 2 blasts transferred on Sunday. Not had any symptoms as such. Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry yoga they will give you a temporary patch up if that is what you want and then you can get it fixed up later.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Lisa, 

Yes we are at the same stage!  and Kazza too! Good luck girls! 

Yoga hope you are not in pain. Yes a patch would be my advice. But chat to your dentist I am sure they will be able to advise appropriately. 

Xx


----------



## kazza236

It's a relief knowing there are other who had ET on Sun, I was worried that there wouldn't be many about as OTD is at the end of the month!!

I am very bloated and have had the occasional AF like cramps since last night. Don't think there's been anything else...

*Sharry, could you add me to the front page please ICSI, OTD 28/08 *


----------



## RainbowMum

kazza236 said:


> *Sharry, could you add me to the front page please ICSI, OTD 28/08 *


And while you're at it, could you please add me too?
IUI OTD 28/08


----------



## Kerrie_1975

RainbowMum said:


> kazza236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sharry, could you add me to the front page please ICSI, OTD 28/08 *
> 
> 
> 
> And while you're at it, could you please add me too?
> IUI OTD 28/08
> 
> And me please. DE OTD 30/08
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## yoga31

Thanks Kezza and Goldbunny

Yes I am also glad there are still people about at the end of the month OTD 30th. Seems ages away. V non standard symptoms so far for me - the tooth and a massive migraine.

Are you all being good and hang on til OTD? or going for unoffical test dates? My DP has hidden the tests!!


----------



## Omelette

Hi Kazza, Kerrie and Lisa, I also had a 5 day blast transferred on Sunday so there are lots of us! I can go to the clinic for blood test on 28th or home test on 30th they've told me. 

I haven't had any symptoms yet, just the odd tummy cramp and a backache yesterday but not lower back it was a bit higher up. 

I'm being good so far. Had a headache which I thought might be caffeine withdrawal but 2-3 chocolate brazils seem to keep that at bay!  

Yoga31 how are you dealing with the migraine? Paracetamol doesn't touch these when I get them and other painkillers are a bit controversial.


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hi yoga and omelette ... There sure is a lot of us at the same stage ..just my OTD is after everyone else's  
I really think I will be testing around 27th at home! Do u think this would be to early? That would be 9dp5dt lol xx


----------



## yoga31

Hi ladies

I just had to ride out the 3 day migraine without my normal meds. Just awful!
Thought there was no point in the paracetamol as they just don't touch it but my normal stuff (which is amazing) sumatriptan is a bit of a no no after ET.

Still no side effects - apart from the tooth lol! Getting it fixed today.
Fingers crossed no migraines for any one else.

I hate to wish days away but the 2ww is a killer! Think im going to be a good girl andhang on until 30th . - did anyone ekse have a 3 day transfer ?

Yoga x


----------



## RainbowMum

Halfway there, 1 week to go.
I do have some mild tummy cramps, which I don't normally get until the day before AF, so let's hope it's a good sign.


----------



## coucou2009

Hello. Just had two embryos implanted today so my two week wait has officially started. Sept 2 is blood test. I am relieved the meds are over (other than the suppositories). Now it is just wait and see and relax a little. Hope everyone is well and trying to take it easy


----------



## believeinmiracles

Hi girls,

Do u mind if i join in.  I had 1 hatching blast transfered on the 17.08.13 OTD is the 28.08.13.

I am starting to go slightly bonkers now so thought it might help to be on a 2ww board where there are some other equally as anxious ladies!

No real symptoms to report so far, i had lower back ache for about an hour last night in bed and the odd twinge but i think im just more aware of my body than usual so i could read in to anything if i tried!

I am positive one minute then im preparing myself mentally for the let down the next..eugh! so hard!

xxxx


----------



## Erin32

Hi ladies, I've spent this morning curled up in bed with one eye on 'This Morning' and the other browsing online for anything and everything connected to the 2ww!    
I'd love to join this thread to share experiences with u all
Kaz I'm very similar to you.....I had my et on Sunday with a 5 day blast on board....same grade as well 5bb  my embryologist told us this is a good quality blast but would love to here about what you were told 
My otd is Friday 30th     trying not to think about it too much but can't stay away from Google  
Wishing u all the best during your 2ww xx


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies, how are we doing today? 

Erin - I wasn't told much, just that is was good quality but not top quality. The embryologist didn't say that there was less chance of pregnancy from it, it was hatching so must have been ok to get that far?! If anyone has any stats or knowledge about hatching blasts I'd be keen to know  

Believe - Don't I know you from somewhere?! Glad I'm not the only one feeling like they're going bonkers, I have been willing myself to stay away from google (candy crush is a great distraction lol!) The 2ww is definitely the worst wait so far! 

coucou - How are you doing? Glad you had the 2 embryos put back, did they tell you what grade they were? I am also hating the suppositories, much preferred the injections! 

Lisa - if you think about it, 9dp5dt would be 14 days after ovulation so (technically) not that early... I think this is a sign that I might be testing early myself if I am already rationalising someone else doing it lol!!! 

Yoga - Hope you manage to shift your migraine. I am sure I will test early, I was a POAS addict when TTC naturally! I have 4 tests that DP knows about plus the clinic test and I also have a Superdrug one which is stashed away in the bathroom   

Rainbow - I have also had some mild cramps, not sure if it's the progesterone or something else though. 

Omelette - I have been told to do both on the same day?! I have to do the HPT in the morning with FMU then go to the clinic for a blood test. I think it's because I've had 2 ectopics so they want to be sure of any result 

Candy-Floss - How did you get on? xx 

AFM - Grateful to have a day off work! Really wanted to work the whole of the 2ww but I am training for my new position and I am not retaining any information at all! I have zero concentration so I am looking forward to 5pm Sat - no more work for a week  I am feeling a bit better today, little less bloating and pain. (.)(.) are still heavy and sore and I have oily skin and spots which is unlike me. Still having the occasional cramp but nothing major

Hi to everyone else, any tips to make this 2ww go quicker?!


----------



## believeinmiracles

Hi Kazza - Yes im also on the August message Board but now im PUPO i need more crazy PUPO people to check in with hehe!   

AFM - Care just sent me the time lapsed video of my embryo dividing and hatching over the 5 days.. it literally blows my mind!! Crazy!


----------



## Candy-floss

Thanks for the kick up the bum my Unitube Buddy  

Girls it was   for us today!!!

Head a bit up my backside today but very best of luck for everyone xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

CONGRATS Candy-floss amazing!!!   xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

BM... We got a video of our blasts dividing too! It's amazing  which clinic are u with? We are with care xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Congratulations Candy-Floss! happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## kazza236

You're welcome Candy! So chuffed for you  

Believe - I was kidding   you're so lucky to get a video, I just have a very dark photo of my blast  At least it's something I suppose. I can feel I am already going   and there's another 8 days to go lol!


----------



## goldbunny

kazza your cat looks pretty but I keep trying to work out what it is doing in the picture it almost looks like it is sitting on the toilet.


----------



## kazza236

Lol!! There was a lot of talk about fur babies on the Aug/Sept thread so I changed my avatar to a pic of my youngest. She's sat in an old plant pot on my balcony, one of the many weird places she sleeps!


----------



## coucou2009

what does PUPO mean?


----------



## RainbowMum

coucou2009 said:


> what does PUPO mean?


*P*regnant *U*ntil *P*roven* O*therwise


----------



## coucou2009

Thanks again Rainbow Mum


----------



## es2013

Hi Everyone, Wondered if you would mind another PUPO joining the group?  I had my Frozen Embryo Transfer on Monday and now have two blasto embryos on board  . My OTD is the 30th August and only two days past transfer and I am wondering if I am going to be able to last that long!   I thought it might help if I join you on this 2ww journey.
Best wishes to everyone    
Es x


----------



## kazza236

Well, it seems that I am still emotional today. I just had a pop at DP because he said he'd stay healthy, no caffeine, fast food etc while we were going through the cycle to support me. Well, every day he has not followed this and is now sulking because I had a go. Am I wrong to expect him to honour this for 4 whole weeks until we know the outcome? Should I not be upset that after the things I've sacrificed and drugs I've put in my body he can't manage a short period of time without a few things that are bad for him anyway?!      Grrrrr!!! 

Sorry, I am just so frustrated that he doesn't get it. I get more support off here than I do off him


----------



## goldbunny

sorry kazza but once the embie is back in the mother ship all DHs are off-duty... it's unfair, but that's how it is.


----------



## kazza236

I wouldn't mind but it's been like it from the start, he's not tried at all and doesn't see why he should


----------



## Jessnharlie

Kezza I know the feeling men don't get it so I wouldn't keep hopes up that he will keep to it!!

Unfortunately after bleeding started yday I decided to test to and it's a BFN for us  gutted but nothing I can do!!!

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test xxx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry jess!


----------



## kazza236

Sorry to hear that Jess    men are men, what can you do?!


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm going out for a birthday meal on Saturday, I guess my steak/burger will need to be 'well done' not 'medium'?


----------



## yoga31

Kazza - nice stash of POAS! With regards to the man thing. I find if I cook, he basically gets what he's given - lots of nice healthy stuff (good for his little swimmers!) But left to his own devices it would be supernoodles out of the pan and Chinese takeaways!  

Es - we have same OTD   Are you thinking about doing an unoffical one sooner?

Sorry to hear you news Jess  

My boobs are sore now - but isn't that just the huge amounts of progesterone? I'm on 800mg a day  
Probably imagining it - but that could be a dull ache in my stomach (I'm so imagaining all of this!)


----------



## believeinmiracles

Lisa - im at Care Manchester. I really like it there they are do nice.

Kazza - lol Doh! I thought that after I'd said it! Maybe I'm stalking u  

Xx


----------



## Mckenzie123

Hi ladies, 

I am new but thought I would jump straight in. I haven't looked on many forums during this whole process. Sometimes that's been a good thing and now.. it's bad.  

Apart from emotionally this has been a brilliant first cycle of ICSI. ...Well... that's what the nurses said. Maybe they were just being nice!  

8 eggs collected. 
6 fertilised.
2 embroys implanted on day 3 - one was 8 cell (graded A/B) and the other was 7 cell (graded B/C)

I am on the pessaries (joy). My boobs hurt, I'm tired and my hunger is pretty much constant. I did have cramps but they have appeared to have gone. I did have a pinching/stabbing feeling in my right ovary area. Most of my symptoms bar the sore boobs and the cramps seem to have gone. 

I know that I am going mad but I am being paranoid but is the fact that some of my symptoms disappearing anything to be worried about? 

BFP anyone??


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Jesse ....hugs to you Hunni  . So sorry..don't give up. Xx

Believe.... I like care too...we r at Nottingham and they are so thorough xx

Baby dust to everyone still waiting to test  

Xx


----------



## Eggplant

Stop worrying and the 2ww is the worst time to start reading symptoms    I did pretty much constantly for 2 weeks  . Everyone is different and I don't think there is any one symptom that everyone has to say it has worked.  I felt bad because I never had anything so I thought it obviously hadn't worked.

When is your OTD?


----------



## Mckenzie123

Thanks Eggplant. 

I know, I know...I am panicking. Ive saved it all up from now. Congrats on your BFP btw. 

I test next Friday.   So coming up to half way.


----------



## Neeki

Good morning ladies, 

I had my test date today!!! Its a positive and I am so happy to say that "I am pregnant". 
I never thought I would ever utter these words.

Thank you all for the support and best wishes to all


----------



## goldbunny

oh great news neeki! congrats!


----------



## Omelette

Congratulations Neeki! And so sorry Jess.

Hi Es and McKenzie. Wow there are so many of us with an OTD of next Friday. I don't think I will test early - if it's a negative I will discard it as being too early. If it's positive I will worry that it's a chemical pg and will change. So basically I won't believe it until we are there - and it's cost so much already!!!!

Kazza -yes we had a right rant about me on DE Multicycle thread on the donor egg forum. They rarely seem to provide the support required.

Yoga31 - hope your migraine's gone. I have total sympathy and respect for you weathering a 3-dayer with no meds! I know you didn't have much choice but as one who does suffer occasionally that's no mean feat!

Hope everyone is managing to be caffeine/alcohol/ciggie/etc free!


----------



## es2013

Morning everyone 
How is everyone doing today?
Fantastic news Neeki  so pleased for you x  
Jess I am so sorry for you   - take care x
Omlette, Mckenzie and Yoga - I cant believe we are all OTD on the 30th !  I am going to try to last out as I am not sure if I would believe it either way if I tested early!  Good luck to you all 
I have read that watching films and programmes that make you laugh is good for implantation.  I am going to watch Miranda Hart as I find her very funny  Any suggestions for funny films?
Es x


----------



## RainbowMum

es2013 said:


> Morning everyone
> How is everyone doing today?
> I have read that watching films and programmes that make you laugh is good for implantation. I am going to watch Miranda Hart as I find her very funny  Any suggestions for funny films?
> Es x


Bridesmaids!!

AFM, d8pIUI and I have ordered cheapie preg. tests off ebay last night. I don't really want to waste my digi until OTD and I just know I'm going to test early


----------



## Wade79

Well I was really naughty today and yesterday and POAS. Today I am 13dpiui and my official test date is next Tuesday! AF is due tomorrow but I just had to see. Negative both days, well a very very faint positive line that you really have to stretch your eyes to see! I think I may even be imagining that it's there, my DW struggled to see it! Really worried that AF will arrive tomorrow but as I have already tested I will continue to do so until she arrives. I'm feeling slightly sick and wondering why the hell I would be feeling that way if I'm not pregnant! Also, very tired and bloated. I need help!

Rainbowmum - love Bridesmaids! Never get bored of that film!

I don't blame you, I am just as bad, I went and bought 6 cheaper tests and have almost used them all in 2 days!


----------



## RainbowMum

I ordered 20, that will keep me busy over the Bank Holiday weekend *haha*

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't arrive!


----------



## Wade79

20??  

Thanks! I'll keep you updated x


----------



## yoga31

Es - we can hang on til the 30th together! Are you having any symptoms yet?

I'm on the 8th and final season of Desperate Housewives  Can't believe there won't be any more after this what'll I do! 

Just over a week to go...


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lisa - I do not think that would be too early to test then. 

Omelette - looks like we are testing around the same time. 

Looks like the people who had a transfer in the 18th had mostly blasts. So my test date is a couple of days after on the 30th. The wait is killing me! 

Rainbow - I like your thinking on buying 20 pee sticks.  

Has anyone have really bad headaches? I can hardly look at screen to type it hurts so much. I am drinking water like mac but it does not help. Also I have been getting pain at the tops if my legs. Sore throat too. Feeling quite pants really.  

X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Hello my fellow knicker checking 2 week waiters!

Just wondered if anyone knows which r the best HPT's to get?

Thanks


----------



## RainbowMum

I felt incredibly sick earlier, had to go lie down and take a nap...as it's still early, I think it's more likely stress rather than a symptom, but I was very glad I wasn't at work today


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies  hope you're all ok 

Neeki - Congratulations, that's great news   

I was naughty today and have added to my secret stash of tests! Bought 2 x 2 packs of FRER (you know, just to be sure) as I trust them 100% and will use the cheaper ones to start with! 

I have got Mistresses (BBC1 series) to watch while I'm off next week but I am very tempted to buy Mrs Brown's boys as I love her! Bridesmaids is a brilliant film, DP and I love it! May also dig out the Disney films, not all comedies but still feel good films with happy endings  

Kerrie - Haven't had headaches but have had a bit of a 'stuffy' head, keep up with the water though but not too much. Sorry you're feeling rubbish, hope you feel better soon. I have had the occasional pain in the top of my legs, a bit like I would during ovulation, but nothing bad and only a couple of times. 

Rainbow - Could it be anxiety? Hope the nap did the trick 

I haven't had any symptoms as far as I know just incredibly painful (.)(.), spots and cramps which I am sure are down to the cyclogest! 

xx


----------



## last on time

1DPO and I'm going insane   so much for waiting till AF.... is it too early for a cheapy ?! hahaha only joking. Writing it on here slightly minimizes my insanity!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lisa I find the digital tests are good, or first response. Boots tend to do a buy I get one free even on the double packs which is a god send. I stocked up when I saw them on offer a few weeks ago. Offer could still be on? 

Kazza, thank you. I am thinking mine could be a cold now. Blocked and runny nose too. Unless this is a side effect of drugs too. Lol. 

Thinking I may take some paracetamol. Is this safe to you know girls?

Xx


----------



## kazza236

I was told only to use paracetamol but limit use, having a  hot toddy might help you feel better too. Just remembered you said you had a sore throat as well so it could be a cold


----------



## believeinmiracles

6dp 5dt and I've not had any symptoms.

I have had the odd twinge amd lower backache but I'm not sure if it's just in my head! My boobs are huge amd sore but they have been like that since my trigger shot.

Not feeling very confident but trying to stay positive! Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Kazza I did put the sore throat down to always being so thirsty but yes I had forgotten I had that. Must be a cold. 
Taken some paracetamol feeling much better.  

Believeinmiracles no symptoms is normal. Most symptoms are due to drugs in early stages. Stay positive PMA really helps 

Xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

kazza236 said:


> Rainbow - Could it be anxiety? Hope the nap did the trick


Yeah I think that's it basically. Felt much better after the nap. 
As naughty as it is, I might start testing tomorrow(d9piui), just for practice of course ;-)


----------



## habfa

Hi evereyone, newbie here. I hope I can join you ladies here 

I'm on 2ww after doing fet, and my test is t'row. I'M feeling neg since yester day, having Period cramps . 
l got BFN for IUI & IVF before this , and was having the same cramp feeling at the end of 2ww, so don't feel positive at all.  
anyone had BFP with period cramps ?


----------



## Lorna1547

Morning Habfa

Oh god yes, I had pretty bad period pains on my second and successful cycle.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hon and good luck. xxxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

I am 2 days past 5 day transfer from frozen embro we had 2 thawed out but one didnt make so had one put back guess i am pupo me and hubby now on holiday for 2 weeks want to go camping but dont want to over do things how much are you other ladies doing are you resting much.

habfa - i also had bad cramps in 2 week wait with my first suscessful cycle 

kerrie - as for the headache i can agree on that one had one since transfer real killer one spent last night with cold fannel over head when is was bad but i also get them when af comes and when i ovulate when hormones drop so now thinkin are hormones dropping and worrying myself we really do put ourselves through it sometimes

good luck to anyone testing today 

tbirdx


----------



## es2013

Hi Everyone
Hope you are all well  and trying hard to stay positive during the 2ww!
Thank you for all your suggestions for comedy/feel good films, am going to hire Bridesmaids and might get my old Disney favourites out 
Yoga - I am definitely going to hold out until the 30th so fingers crossed it will be worth the wait  
Believein miracles - I haven't got any side effects and I am trying to remain positive as I have also heard that not everyone has side effects during their 2ww and still get a BFP 
Fiabfa - Good luck for your OTD tomorrow - will be thinking of you  
Tracey - I love camping, we went away just before my transfer but had planned to go after transfer. When I asked for advice about camping after transfer I was advised to try to stay warm, especially my feet.  I was told to take it easy and not to lift / move anything heavy.  Can your partner put up the tent for you?  After returning from camping I am pleased I went before transfer but you need to do what is right for you.  My DH has kept me wrapped up in 'cotton wool' so it may be that I am being too cautious.  Take care

Es x


----------



## believeinmiracles

Thanks girls feeling a bit better about my lack of symptoms.  I needs to stay off google!! lol   

I keep waking up in the middle of the night and cant get back to sleep properly, i think its the anxiety of it all!! 

Im glad its the weekend.  I thought going back to work would keep me busy and stop me cracking up but ive done nothing productive all week!!

xxx


----------



## Erin32

Morning lovely ladies!
This is soooooo difficult.......it is an emotional rollercoaster.  I'm not sure how I should be feeling.....some days I'm happy and positive but others I'm feeling down and dreading the otd in case it's a bfn.  
I'm 6dp5dt and otd is Friday 30th.  I'm sure I'll test before that!!!!
changes I've noticed so far include.......sore (.)(.) They look bigger and fuller (yeah!!!)  
A breakout of spots
A few twinges and cramps but only a few
Increased appetite
Visiting the loo alot more
I haven't had any bleeding / spotting.  With a blastocyst transfer I read implantation should happen day 1 or2 post transfer.....but I also read not everyone bleeds so fingers crossed
Keen to hear how u all are doing xxx


----------



## Omelette

Welcome new joiners! So I make it that next Friday is OTD-day for me, yoga31, Kerrie, Es, Mckenzie, Kazza and Erin! Wow. it's so nice not to be alone and remember ladies we are half way through! 

I've had virtually no symptoms but I've read so many posts about symptoms that I'm ignoring anything anyway as NOTHING actually means much other than we're all anxious and on drugs at the moment. 

Do those £1 pg tests reallywork? 

My clinic says paracetamol is fine too.  Remember in the real world other less delicate ladies than us don't know they are pg until they miss a period, also they are drinking, smoking, taking painkillers, having coffee, exercising so it's probably not disastrous if we slip up the odd time, it's just that we want all the cards stacked in our favour, just in case. 

Relax and laugh this weekend everyone. If you can find Count Arthur Strong on iplayer he's brilliant!


----------



## Erin32

Lots of us have our otd on Friday! Wonder how many of us will actually refrain from testing before then?? 
I agree omelette, in the real world other women don't know they are pg until they miss a period so none of this stressing or symptom watching for them.
Going out with DH for lunch then home to watch some Peter Kay dvds! I love him.....he makes me laugh until I cry  
Keeping busy is key.....test day will be here before we all know it.
I'd love a cheeky glass of wine tonight but won't as I've been so good being 6 weeks alcohol free ( sounds like I've a problem!!!) Xxx
Ps.....if I see another Brazil nut I'll be sick


----------



## yoga31

Woooo hoooo so many otd 30th!!

Thats right we are half way there! 

Pizza express with an old friend tonight  Going to be healthy and have one of those pizzas with a salad in the middle (but then might have a cheese cake!!)
So if I compare my body to this time last week the many difference is MEGA sore (.) (.) - can't even walk without having to hold my girls steady! 

Has anyone has sore boobs and got a negative? I know it can be a hormonal symptoms and I'm on 800mg of progesterone!!


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies! 

I am 5dp5dt and I am losing hope! Feeling really negative about this cycle, I just can't see it being a successful one (not helped by the stressful week I've had). I'm hoping that it's the cyclogest making me feel so down as it's really unlike me to be this negative! 

Glad I'm not the only one with mega sore (.)(.)! It's getting to the point where I can't sleep on my side as it's too painful and I'm seriously considering getting myself a sports bra! Aside from the spots and the occasional twinge I seem to be feeling things less and less. Is anyone feeling any symptoms that are unusual? 

Does anyone have anything nice planned this weekend? It's my last day at work tomorrow for 8 days and then we're supposed to be meeting our friends and their caravan at Camber Sands on Sun for a couple of nights providing I feel ok! 

xx


----------



## LisaO

Hello ladies,

I'm on the 2WW too!

I'm 6dp3dt and my official test day is 28th August.

My symptoms have been mild cramping on days 2, 3 and 4 past transfer. Nothing yesterday or today. No sign of implantation either.

I know it's too early, but I tested this morning and will do every morning until OTD.  At least if I continue to get a negative I'm preparing myself for the worst.

In the meantime I'm trying be constructive so I've ordered all of the supplements I need to start again should I get a BFN next week. Also have DHEA too as this is supposed to be good for those of us with LOR.

Good luck to everyone!

Lisa x


----------



## believeinmiracles

Kazza - Im the same!  Feel really down and just keep think im gonna only see one line on that test strip!

Ive had wear a bra to bed to keep my boos from aching when i turn over!  This 2ww is just touture!  Ive decided im going to test 1 day early as ive lost my mind lol! 

Stay strong girls its not over yet!


----------



## Wade79

So AF is due today but I've had no inkling that's she's on her way. I'm still getting a very faint positive when POAS. I'm getting waves of nausea, extreme hunger and tiredness. Although my OTD isn't until Tuesday I'm thinking that as AF is due today I should know one way or another? Not sure why the tests are SO faint! I've used lots of different brands :-( 

Good luck to everyone else! Hope you're being good and not testing early like me!


----------



## kazza236

Fingers crossed Wade, I don't know why your tests are so faint sorry 

I have been trying to do some research on Progesterone and how the suppositories/pessaries can make you feel in the 2ww and I found this:

Most ladies have progesterone support in the form of pessaries (bum bullets). Some have injections but progesterone in what ever form will give you the same side effects.
The pessaries can go in the front door/baby tunnel (vaginally) or the back door/chocolate factory (rectally).
The progesterone is evil and can cause all sorts of symptoms during the 2ww. These include:

Bloating
Sore breasts
Cramps
Constipation
Nausea
PMS type symptoms
Diarrhoea and flatulence
Soreness of the rectum (with rectal use only)
A lot of ladies just feel like AF is on her way.

So, basically, we won't have a clue if we're having any pregnancy symptoms until we get a BFP or BFN!

Believe - It's like torture! I am going to break and I will test early, maybe even as early as Monday! I need to do something

Lisa - Welcome  I like your thinking BUT we cannot write our cycles off just yet as it is still early days!


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kazza...when did you have ET? I was thinking of testing mon or tues I will be  8-9dp5dt.

Wade...hope AF stay at bay!! And you keep getting your BFP's.

LisaO...welcome  Hunni and good luck....hope u keep ur mind busy on the 2ww.

Yoga..enjoy your night with your friend and your pizza  



Believe in miracles ...Keep OFF  google!! . I'm always on it!!! Ha ha 

Well today I had my acupuncture at 1pm and it made me so sleepy and relaxed so I came to bed for a couple of hrs...I'm 5dp5dt not really had any symptoms but even if I do I will know it's them darn fanny poppers! 

Good luck to all u ladies patiently waiting   and good luck to the ones impatiently waiting   

Lisa xxx


----------



## kazza236

Same as you Lisa! ET was last Sunday so I'm also 5dp5dt  I have enough HPT's to do one test a day until OTD lol!! Monday seems like a reasonable day to start 

x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kazza... Monday it is then!  . Oooooooh we are naughty! I've got 3 clear blue xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lisa are you testing early lol xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Yes Kezza   lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I can't say nothing Lisa I did it lol xc


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Well lets hope I end up the same as you Hun   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so too hun really do xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

Right girls I'm gonna test Monday too. Before google kills me off lol!!

Scared!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Believe in miracles ...  That's 3 of us testing Monday then   think your further into the 2ww than me and kazza though ...good luck Hun xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

I'm only 1 day ahead of Kazza. Whens your OTD Lisa? 

Eek!!!!


----------



## Wade79

I did a ClearBlue and it says BFP 1-2 weeks! Is there anyway this can still be the Ovitrelle in my system? I'm 4 days before OTD but AF is due today. I'm too scared to celebrate!


----------



## kezza_1980

Wade I would say trigger is out and you have yourself a BFP congratulations


----------



## believeinmiracles

Woo hoo congrats Wade!! Amazing!!


----------



## Lorna1547

Congrats Wade - would deffo say its a big fat  

Take care hon xxx


----------



## kazza236

I would definitely say that's your BFP Wade! Congratulations  

Believe and Lisa - Will you be telling your respective partners about Monday?!


----------



## believeinmiracles

Kazza - yes I've told him, he's not happy about it but will go along with it if it shuts me up ha!!


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Wade ....congratulations Hunni      

Kazza.... Yes my DP wants me to do one in the morning!!!   but I'm waiting until Monday  

Believe ... I had a 5dt on the 18th but my OTD is the 2nd xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

Monday it is then girls! I will be praying and PMAing my heart out for us! Ha!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Wade congratulations!!!! Great news!!

Oooh lots of people testing on Monday! Good luck girls! 

I am getting AF cramps. They come and go. Is really odd. So worried its all over  

X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kerrie...those pessaries can cause cramps too so try not to worry Hun.   xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks Lisa. 

The thing is the cramps stop when I take a pessary which makes me think its over.  

X


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

believe and lisa good luck for monday 

wade - congratulations on your BFP 

I had ET on 21st and OTD is 4th Sept anyone else OTD 4th I want to test early but so scared spent most of time since egg transfer crying cant work out why not sure if its hormones or just anxiety anyone else feeling like this.

tbird x


----------



## traceytbird80

forgot to say to ES thanks for tip on camping we are spending first week in friends caravan rather thank camping like to said be good to stay warm might camp in second week or just stay at caravan.

Kerrie - I know those cramps are really worrying I also keep getting them I did get them with my first suscessful cycle so dont loose hope but I know its hard not to.

Tbirds x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks Traceybird

Cramps have gone again for now. But now have a splitting headache. Is good to know you had AF cramps and it works last time for you!  

Xx


----------



## Wade79

Thanks so much everyone! I tested again today and its still BFP!

Good luck for everyone testing Monday!!


----------



## Sharry

Ladies just a quick reminder that this thread will locked on the 1st of September .

Sharry xx


----------



## es2013

Morning  
Fantastic news Wade   so pleased for you and your DW.
Kerrie - I'm glad your cramps have now gone.  I had cramps in both my previous attempts (one positive and one negative) where as this time I haven't had any symptoms yet (I'm 5dt5dt)
Tracey - I have also had some very emotional days with lots of tears for no reason .  I'm blaming the drugs .  I had my transfer on Monday 19th and my clinic said to test on the 30th (I will be 11dp5dt) so your OTD of the 4th seams a long time?  What stage were your embryos?  I'm glad you have decided to go in the caravan that sounds a fantastic idea - take it easy and enjoy yourself x 
Keep going everyone 
Esx
Sharry - Can you please add me to the list Es FET OTD 30.8.13 thanks


----------



## RainbowMum

d10piui, getting impatient. 
Been feeling a little bit sick but who knows, cheapie pee stick still negative.

I want to get a couple more branded pee sticks for the days nearer OTD, should I go for the clearblue digital or the First Response ones?


----------



## es2013

Rainbow Mum- I prefer the Clear Blue digital as I like to see it in writing !!  I find it hard to deal with the lines on other tests!  However my Clinic give out Clear Blue plus so that is what I will be using before rechecking with a digital one !!!  Haven't got any experience of First Response - sorry 
Good luck
Es x


----------



## coucou2009

is it normal not to feel anything during  this long wait period. My breasts feel a little tender when I touch them but I have been through this before, the pregynl shot stays in the system and my mind plays tricks on me.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Es thank you. Your OTD is the same as mine.  there's quite a few testing on the 30th. Praying I get that far. Not feeling confident. Having cramps as a symptom as well as AF is stressful!  

X


----------



## Erin32

Hi ladies, hope u are doing well  
Congrats wade! Delighted for you x
Such a moodswing I had last night   felt really down and nervous this hasnt worked.  been having a few cramps in my side's just like af pains.  Can I ask how we calculate when our af is due? I read that it changes after dr and to count 14 days after ec / ovulation?? Or do we just go with date of last af before tx?
Thanks


----------



## Omelette

Erin I don't think it's very easy to calculate when AF should be due after all these drugs and treatments, they will have mucked up your cycles. Previously mine has come very shortly after the two week wait. You can't rely on date of previous AF.
I'm going to hang on until Friday (I think). For one thing I've only got one pee stick and it's out of date! I'm having no symptoms in fact my boobs are feeling quite left out when I'm reading all these posts! I seem to have a cold though, sneezing and needing to drink a lot and my asthma is playing up badly but I'm not allowed to use the brown inhaler. Seems we are all struggling one way or another. 
Apparently research has shown that after the initial excitement of ET safely over, depression, negative thoughts etc start around day 5/6 and it's normal to give up hope at that time. Just try and stay positive - it ain't over for anyone yet!!!


----------



## Erin32

Thanks omelette  
Funny I just found an old pregnancy test but its out of date so won't be using that! I would always doubt the result and this process is hard enough!
DH def wants to wait until Friday to test but I might test a day early  
(.)(.) Are back to normal size and not quite as sore x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls. I just found this while googling and thought you may find it interesting. 


thage

Member
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

Xx


----------



## Erin32

Thanks Kerrie xxx I was looking for this earlier so thanks for posting


----------



## Wade79

Rainbowmum - it's still early remember so don't be too down about it. I used loads of cheapie tests and they were very faint, almost a negative. ClearBlue gives a yes or a no but I think it's too early for that for you. Even on my AF due date (yesterday) the cheapie test was extremely faint even though the same day ClearBlue gave me a BFP. Try a ClearBlue on Monday, I think that will be your best bet. If you're near an Asda, they do a pack of 2 ClearBlue digital with weeks displayed too for £8. Good luck!! X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning ladies..

I've been very naughty   tested early this morn at 7dp5dt and got a faint positive on clear blue plus...it's 12 days after trigger but I won't get my hopes up yet ..will test again in the morning.

Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

Lisa that's fab! Just keep testing but I'm sure it will stay positive.

I had to resist this morning. I'm too frightened of not seeing the result I desperately need. 

Xx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Believe.... I know what you mean..I was in 2 minds but I'm losing sleep so just went for it... Feel sick and anxious as still in limbo.... Your OTD is very close   good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lisa that sounds like a BFP to me. You can get a false neg but never a false positive! ))) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lisa tigger would be out of your system.  x


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

I hope so kerrie ...going   lol. Hope your ok xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

I'm pretty sure the trigger would be out now! Exciting! So happy for u!! 

I'm not usually awake at this time on a Sunday but I can't sleep! 

Did u have any cramping or anything Lisa? X


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Believe...yes I've had cramping as if AF on way


----------



## believeinmiracles

I've been Getting occasional AF type cramps so I'm convinced it's all over but we will see in the morning when I test!

Enjoy your day Lisa and try not to go
Through too many test sticks today hehe! Xxxxz


----------



## GSB88

BFN for me again, AF arrived very lightly on Thursday but tried our hardest to hope it wasn't happening! Not sure where we go fro here


----------



## Omelette

Morning ladies, esp those officially testing next week.Didn't think I'd be logging on this weekend but can't seem to stay away from how you are all doing! I'm having a relaxing day as DH is away and had a rare lie-in so I can put my feet up and watch whatever I like on TV.  
Don't worry about your cramps believeinmiracles, it really doesn't mean anything. I'm kind of feeling bad that I don't have any!!! 
Lisa- I do hope those results keep showing good news for you! 
GSB88-I'm so sorry -was this your official test day?


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

Kerrie - so glad also you found that info I have been looking for days for that found it really helpful last time

Lisa - so pleased for you 

es - I agree with you about our clininc having really long wait until otd it will be 14dpt and it was a 5 day transfer 

AFM - Headed down to caravan feel so much better not been crying as much although think sleeping has made up for that never been so tired anyone else tired 

tbird x


----------



## yoga31

Congratulations Wade great news!  
Sorry to hear you news GSB - What will be your next step?  

tracey - so I sooooo tired and getting out of breath for no reason? Progesterone?

Good luck to everyone test tomorrow - I'll be thinking about you all xxx


----------



## believeinmiracles

I don't think I'll sleep tonight with testing in the morning my anxiety levels are through the roof right now.

I've had some cramping on amd off for the past 3 days but I know this doesn't mean anything.

Petrified of the result!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Evening ladies how are you all?

I see quite a few of us are worried about AF, me included  but this should ease your worries.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.580 some of you may of seen it already, I find it a nice comfort. 

Believeinmiracles good luck for the morning. Thinking of you, stay positive as my above Link prove af pains are normal.

So sorry to hear your news gsb  sending you a hug xxxx 

Yoga- I have been getting out of breath going up the stairs and I am a fitness instructor. Odd isn't it, I am going to think positive and take this as a good sign 

Tracybird glad the info was of use to you, it is good to know what to expect our little embies to be doing isn't it 

AFM, my cramping is almost gone getting sharp stabbing twinges now and then which is odd and have a kind of a bloated tummy ache and a bad back.  This is a good sign

Well off to bed for me  sweet dreams. Good luck to all those testing in the morning. Xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Another link for you, (sorry lol). I always study this link every time I have a 2ww. I find it quite helpful as it lists lot and lots of women's 2ww symptoms that went to a bfp.

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

/links


----------



## believeinmiracles

Thanks for the links Kerrie! X


----------



## RainbowMum

Ugh, d11piui and my tests are still absolutely blank. 
I will be testing tomorrow morning with either a clearblue digital or an frer. 

I know this was only my first round of iui and my chances for it to work immediately aren't high, yet I still can't help but feel disappointed, especially considering how nauseous I've been feeling.


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies, sorry I've been awol but not been feeling great the last couple of days. Been feeling negative too and didn't want to bring it on here. 

Not sure if I'm gonna test tomorrow now, have been cramping and spotting the last couple of hours so pretty sure that's me out. 

Lisa - sounds like you have yourself a bfp! The trigger should be out of your system now 

Believe - good luck tomorrow, I'll check in to see your result! 

Kerrie - thank you for the links  

GSB -   so sorry hun  

Hi to everyone else  

xx


----------



## LisaO

Morning ladies,

Good luck to those ladies who are testing today! X

My OTD is Wednesday & I've been testing each morning for a couple of days but still no joy, not even a faint 2nd line  

I'm sure it hasn't worked especially as my little embryo had only split into 2cells by day 3 for my transfer.

Lisa x


----------



## RainbowMum

Tested again this morning at d12piui and had a positive frer and a 1-2 week on clearblue digi. 
Can't quite believe it yet so I'm sure I will continue testing all this week. 
I had my iui on cd 13, so it's very very early days.


----------



## Lorna1547

RainbowMum..............fantastic news honey.

Congrats xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

congratulations rainbowmum well done xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi. Big congrats to all this month's BFPs and hugs to all the BFNs!!

I haven't been on here very much during my final 2ww coz ive been trying to keep busy and not obsess! But unfortunately it isn't looking good for me. Yesterday I had a very small amount of red/brown blood in the toilet bowl at 12dp IUI and I did a HPT this morning at 13 dp IUI and it was s BFN!! So it looks like my year of IUI treatments - 6 completed cycles in total - have all failed.  I am devastated & heart broken. Next step is IVF but with the new rule changes I now need to lose 3.5 stones to qualify. So won't be able to start for quite some time. So its going to be diets and counting pro points for me for the next year instead of TTC. I wish every one still on this roller coaster journey the best of luck. X


----------



## believeinmiracles

Morning ladies,

I spend last night with the worst period pains crying that it's all over. Woke up a 3am amd then 6am and tested.

I'm in shock that a second line appeared on the test. Not as dark as the control but a clear line.

I think I have a BFP but I'm worried as my craps were so bad last night.

Gonna keep testing a praying to God this is real.

Xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kazza....sorry you have been feeling a bit down Hun...hope AF isn't on her way...I've still been getting cramping..good luck Hun.

LisaO...sorry u haven't got apositive yet Hun but don't give up...see what weds brings  

Rainbow mum... Sound like a definite BFP  congrats xx

Believe...yaaaaay!!!    sounds like how mine did ...congrats. Xx

Anyone else testing today?   

Well I'm 8dp5dt tested again this morning and line is darker than yesterday but still early days so can't get to excited xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Discodiva....so sorry sweetie   massive hugs   be kind to yourself and have some you time until you r ready to try again...r u sure this is it? When is OTD? Xxx


----------



## believeinmiracles

Thanks Lisa I'm too scared to get excited yet. OTD is in two days so I will let myself get excited then!

Kazza don't give up yet after last nights pains I would have bet my house on it being AF pains. Xx

Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

believeinmiracles and rainbow great news for a bank hol Monday! Congratulations on your BFP! 

Believeinmiracles AF cramps as scary as they are are also a symptom and if you are getting a positive today that can only be a good thing. 

Lisao it is still early your implantation could of been later than expected. Do not give up hope. Xxx

Kazza sorry you are feeling down, do not give up hope   xxxx

Discodiva so sorry    as Lisa says are you sure? It could of been too early to test. 

Xxxx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks ladies. According to my clinic AF is due today as today is 2 weeks since I took my Ovitrelle injection.  They dont test themselves till Fri till im a few days late - but ive never reached that late before. Guess im assuming its over because of the blood too. Figured its spotting which I often get leading up to AF. Not holding my breath but if AF still not here by Wed then i'll test again. X


----------



## LisaO

Congrats believeinmiracles and rainbowmum!  

And so sorry to the other ladies xx


----------



## es2013

Morning  
Its so fab to read your messages after a few days off to discover some more   Congrats to Lisa, Believe in Miracles and Rainbow mum so pleased for you all  
I was sad to read about your news GSB and Discodiva (stay positive there is still hope) - I believe we will all have our special time, its just not fair that we have to wait and go through all this.  
Hope you are feeling better today Kazza - it is so easy to let your mind wonder and worry about things. 
How's it going Yoga?  Are you still planning to hold out until Friday?

I am struggling and counting down the days until Friday, I'm not sleeping very well with lots of nightmares and restless legs!  I am most concerned after reading posts about symptoms that I don't have any!  In a funny way I wish I did !
I've got this week off work but am dreading going back next Monday - having to face 30 children in the classroom after finding out my results - so hope and pray its what I want   We all deserve to have success after all we have been through 
Es x


----------



## kazza236

Just a quickie as we're off to the zoo. BFN for us this morning so game over. Still spotting so AF will probably show soon. 

Believe and rainbow - congratulations!! 

Will try and catch up later xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

Oh no Kazza I'm so sorry. Keep testing until your OTD though cos you never know hunni.

   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Ladies,

I have been lurking but need some help.  Not sure if this is the right space.  Yesterday was otd, up at 5am to test.  Bfn.  In tears and posted elsewhere on site.  DH wanted me to test again today as v unusual not to have got af for me.  Today more concentrated sample and bfp (digital test says 1-2 weeks). Am really confused.  Clinic says to test again tomorrow and let them know.  Am back on meds again.  Has this happened to anyone else Don't want to have my hopes raised for nothing.  

Sorry to hear of the bfn's.  it's a horrible time.  good luck to all the bfp's and sorry to gatecrash...

M
X


----------



## penny48

Hi mo, just seen your post, congrates!!! If you have a line today then it is a positive, some of the tests it can be difficult to pick up levels in urine, if you had drank a lot the night before or gone to the toilet a few hours before you tested yesterday then if might not have picked it up.  The most important thing is the doubling time of HCG which is picked up in blood test every 48 hours.  To know what is going on you would need to have bloods done and two days late get another test done.  It is very early, you can go to the early preg centre at your local hosp but most of the time they do not want to see you until 6wks as they can not see anything on a scan until that time, if you want any more help just ask.


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Penny48,

Thank you.  I think I will avoid the epu, I don't have good memories of going there before... Will buy more sticks just to make sure.  Expensive but worth it for peace of mind....

M
X


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi all,

Well done to the BFPs and   to the BFNs.

Moncris-I don't know where you live but if you don't mind paying around 100-150 quid you could just go and get the bhcg done privately today- i would not bother with the epau as they will not do anything nor will A&E or an out of hours GP as this does not really classify as "emergency" stuff.  A positive line does sound hopeful though   .

Good luck.


pp x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Moncris, sounds to me like your hormone level doubled over night and that's why you now have a BFP. You prob had late implantation. Sounds like a congratulations to me!  

Xx

Es, I do not have any symptoms either. I did have some which must of been the pessarys as I do not have any at all now. I have read no symptoms is normal. Xx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Hi everyone, new to this forum,  this is my 6th ivf. Otd on Wednesday . Had a spot of blood yesterday and af pains. Cried. Tested this morning and it was negative.   

Details of me and dh
Fertility unexplained
Age 40!
1st icsi 2 em +ve result miscarried at ten weeks
2nd two dodgy embies  negative
3rd frozen negative
4th two good embies transfer on day 3, thrush, cystitis and bleeding from day 7. Negative
5th one blastocyst, felt preg, got a negative - looked later and it was a positive, tried again two days later, it was positive but started to bleed. Ended again! 
So here we are number 6 ! 

If this doesn't  work then it's egg donation for me.

Wishing everyone apply thoughts x


----------



## yoga31

So sorry for the negative Kazza

Good luck to those who have tested early and got a negative - its still not OTD!

Congratulations to all the BFP!

Keep dreaming I get AF   wonder if this is night time cramps. 
Es I'm a teacher too - Year 6 in a big Junior school - a week tomorrow and the holiday is over - I thought it'd be better to have treatment in the hols but actually I've spent the whole time obsessing over it! Might have been better if I was at work for a distraction! What year do you teach? 

Yoga xx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Hi I'm a deputy head teacher in a primary school. Also thought it would be best during the hols. 
Have also done it whilst working and taken time off. Not sure which is best.

Cramps can be a good thing. I hope  fingers crossed.


----------



## LoobyC

I'm a teacher too!! Moving down to year 1/2 this year. I also thought the holidays would be best so I don't have to worry about appointments etc. I'm pretty certain this cycle hasn't worked and not sure how my head will react to me asking for time off for scans etc, but that means I'd need to wait until next July!! How did other people's schools treat you if you don't mind me asking? Xx


----------



## RainbowMum

*Lisa x-x-x , Believeinmiracles & M0ncris* congratulations on your BFP.

*es2013* *&Mumbles3 *keeping my fingers crossed for you(and others I have forgotten)

Sorry to read of the BFN as well, my heart goes out to you.

AFM, I still can't quite believe it. I never managed to go back to sleep after testing at 6:30. I have tried taking some pictures of the tests as I know the battery in the digi will run out within 24 hours.
I know judging by my signature, I seem to have had it easy with a positive on my first cycle of trying, so I do feel a little guilty posting on here.
But my cycles have not been regular at all, anything between 26 and 68 days in the last 18 months, cysts and not ovulating every month- the doctors really wanted me on a medicated and monitored IUI, but the risk of multiples meant I opted for a natural cycle.
This positive result has been hoped and wished for for years!


----------



## believeinmiracles

Congrats rainbowmum!!!!! No one should ever feel guilty about being on this forum. We are all here because we have had difficulties or hurdles to jump to get our BFPs whether that be first time lucky or tenth. Xxxxx


I an also very cautious about getting excited yet as its not even my OTD till wednesday. 

Xxx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Hi loobyc, I have had a change of head three times since starting ivf. Each head has been very supportive. The doctor can sign you off during the whole process if you wish too. And you can ask for it to be private investigations or similar. I have a friend who asked her head and she was very negative so she wrote to the governors. My current head is lovely and offered to donate her eggs to me( alas to old) . I think it depends on your school. My philosophy is my family first and then school, so I wil do ivf for me not to fit in with school. 
But fingers cross we don't have to do it all again 
X


----------



## LoobyC

Hi mumbles, thanks for replying! My head isn't very nice to me at all (or other teachers!) but another teacher has had fertility investigations and did a cycle Of Clomid and the head let her go to appointments, scans etc (think she made her use some of her ppa though). So that makes me think she should be ok, but on more than one occasion she has phoned people's GPs asking for confidential info! Oh well, will have to cross that bridge as and when. 

Work would be a good distraction, this 2ww is a killer!! Xx


----------



## yoga31

Yes fingers crossed we don't have to do this again!

I've been lucky, my school have been supportive. However, I don't know how they would react to a 2ww off school   but fingers crossed non of us will need that.
Do you enjoy teaching? I had a tough class last year but this one seem not bad at all - at least they were ok on transition day lol

TMI WARNING!!
I have been a ocd knicker checker since I was ammenoheric before being diagnosed with POF... today I am 11dp 3dt and I noticed very small ammounts of stringy discharge (sorry!!) it is mixed up in the pessary gunk but its there for sure. Very mild cramps, sore boobs. Could this be implantation? So late? Or is it AF about to come?
I'm really not sure as I'm on 800mg progesterone which is supposed to keep AF away. 

Would really value you thoughts ladies!


----------



## kazza236

Believe - Thank you sweetie  I really wish that it could change but it is all over for us. Am really struggling to hold it together while DP is around, he;s not back til Wed so I have to wait til then to let all my grief out! I wish you the best though, really hope you still have that big fat positive on Wed  xx


----------



## coucou2009

Yoga31, I am on these pessaries three times a day and according to the Dr. it can cause all type of period like symptoms. EVery cycle I have taken them I get different symptoms. I read somewhere that sometimes your cervix can get irritated by the applicator. Good luck. I am 6 days post transfter and trying to keep my wits as well


----------



## es2013

Kazza - I was so sad to read your BFN, thinking of you 
Kerrie - thanks for your support it was great to hear that no symptoms can be normal  

Mumbles / Yoga and Looby - Cant believe we are all using our holiday to have our treatment .  I teach in a Primary school and in September I am moving from Reception (where I have been for 8 years) to Year 4, which will take some getting used to!!!  I am going to change to part time (3 days a week) as we feel that less stress and a reduced workload (hopefully) will help with our fertility journey .  I had my first round of IVF last autumn and had 2 weeks paid sick leave however during my FET(this spring), my headteacher said I would need to take unpaid leave (I took 1 week off).  My Headteacher did allow me to go for appointments but it wasn't always easy. 

Yoga - I'm afraid I cant advise on your problem but could it be the pessary - sometimes I see white stringy stuff (TMI) in the loo after using the pessaries.  Take care x 
Es x


----------



## believeinmiracles

Oh Kazza I'm so sorry hunni I will be thinking of you hope your hubby gets home quick.

Whatever happens never give up hope, u will get your BFP it might just take a few goes xxxxxxx


----------



## kazza236

I'll be ok Believe, just need a few days  having up and down moments (still!) and am currently feeling pretty good - I might have OD'd on after eights.... I didn't expect too much from our first cycle but it's amazing just how much it affects you. We are very fortunate in that we get 3 funded cycles here (and 3 FET's if we are ever lucky to get any frosties ) so new year, new start hopefully x


----------



## Mumbles 3

I asked the doctor why so many teachers have ivf? Guess its stress. 

Lets hope mild cramps is good news, I've been having them since Friday. 

Like u on knicker check. But so far only a drop of blood last night. If its late implanting its very late, or the blood has just taken its time to show.  No sore boobs. I think sore boobs is a good sign, I had them on both of my pregnancy s . 
I'm sure I have school work to do, just can't concentrate. 
Boss asked if we could meet for lunch on Wednesday, had to say no as its otd. 
Goodnight everyone. Sweet dreams ( oh another symptom I had both times was very very horney dreams)
X


----------



## Wade79

Congrats Rainbowmum! I've been testing everyday and still BFP!  don't feel guilty, I'm first time lucky too. You have every right for this to work first time as everyone else does. 

So sorry for the BFN's and congrats to all the BFP's xx


----------



## Mogster

Wow! Not commented on here for a long time and we have already had our BFN AGAIN! I'm still following every now and then. Had to comment to say add me to that list of teachers who have spent the precious summer holiday having treatment. Unfortunately this was our 5th treatment and our second summer holiday 'wasted'. In fact I can relate to the horrible head situation. My head doesn't know about my treatment and thinks I've just had cysts removed etc. She doesn't have an understanding bone in her body and will often refuse people time off. She has phoned other schools before when TA's have asked for time for their children's academic review days to tell the other schools how inconsiderate they are! Our head did some outreach support for my friends school and they called her the Rottweiler! She also brags when she had her daughter she only had 3 months maternity leave and she only had 2 days off when her mother died suddenly. 

Well congratulatings to all the BfP'son here you are incredibly luckly and I   you all have smooth pregnancies and will be holding your babies soon.

For the BFN's good luck in your next step and staying positive   

If you are still in the process try not to go  

Take care ladies x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

So sorry mogster.  

Not feeling very confident it has worked at all. Did a test today and it was a bfn. but it was very early to test I must admit. But has knocked my confidence.  Am 9dp/3dt looking on line it's a 50/50 chance the hormone levels are not high enough to show up yet.  x


----------



## lauralou22

hello, im back on here after a BFP that ended in miscarriage at just under 10 weeks back in May......we had our only FET last Thursday, i have been testing since saturday and it is BFN so far. I am now 5dp6dt has anyone tested positive this early or am i too early? I hate this 2ww business!!

good luck to everyone x


----------



## believeinmiracles

Girls I think u are testing too early, step away from the POASs! 

AFM - tested again this morning at 10dp 5dt and it's still a BFP. Can't believe it. OTD is tomorrow so I will slow myself to let it sink in if it's still BFP tomorrow!

Xxxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Morning my fellow knicker checkers! 

Believe...how r u today Hunni? Hope your still smiling  

Kazza...thinking of you   

Mumbles... Not long till OTD hoping you get a BFP  

Wade... Congrats on your BFP  

Mogster... Very sorry to hear you got a BFN... Never give up sweetie...your head sounds like a right heartless  

Kerrie... If you had a 3 day transfer I would give it until at least 11-12 dpt  

Laura...very sorry to hear to had a miscarriage  ...hope you get a BFP this time hun.  I started testing from 7dp5dt but was very faint pos but getting stronger...good luck Hun xx

Hope everyone else is keeping ok and taking it easy in this 2ww.

Afm... Day 9p5dt and used digital .....pregnant 1-2 ...gosh I'm finding it hard to take in! Keep thinking AF will arrive xxx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Morning everyone, looks like a lot of positives around.   for more. 
Sorry to hear some of you have horrible head teachers and teachers. I love my school, my head and I are good friends to. Although some staff don't like this, it doesn't change my professionalism. 
Kerrie don't worry, every embryo attaches at different times and hcg levels increase differently for everyone. The embryo I believe can take up to ten days to attach, that means hcg won't be at any level till much later. The pregnancy tests all say to test after period was due that will give you the best result. So keep   and fingers crossed. 

Come everyone keep positive. 
     
Hugs to all


----------



## Wade79

Morning all

OTD today and BFP! Over the moon!

For those with BFN, don't give up hope. Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## M0ncris

Hi All,

Congrats to all the bfps out there.  Well done Wade79, believe, lisa xx and rainbow mum.

Yoga, I have had stringy bits come out.  I don't think you can predict on the pessaries.  Hang in there.

Kazza, I know how you feel, my dh is in tour so I don't see him sometimes when there's bad news.  It's hard but you'll get through it.

Mogster, we have met on another forum.  I am so sorry to hear about your head and about the bfn.  I don't know if you want any advice but you may want to give yourself some time and then see how you feel..hard to get away for all things fertility when you teach I know.

Those on 2ww, am thinking of you.  

AFM, after a bfp yesterday and today I have started bleeding (af is here, red and in full flow).  I thought it might happen due to the faint positives so I guess this is a chemical pregnancy.  Back to the drawing board.

Mx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Knicker check and there's more blood.


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry moncris and mumbles,      massive hugs.


----------



## M0ncris

Mumbles, so sorry, sending you hugs.
Mx


----------



## Mumbles 3

M0ncris, sorry for yours too. It happened to me last round. 
Well onwards and upwards. One day it will happen for us 

X


----------



## lauralou22

Hello again, does anyone mind sharing their experiences of cramps.......im finding it difficult to describe mine - is it a continuous dull ache with the odd twinge or stab?
Also, as im a 6 day transfer i'm trying to work out the time line of events for my embryo, do i add a day or take off a day from the 5 day transfer timeline? I'm a teacher as well....how bad is that!!!! 

Also, I have read back a few pages and notice some of you are talking about BFN on OTD. On my last cycle i was BFN right up to OTD and then 3/4 days after OTD i went to the clinic for a routine chat and they tested me and it was BFP. So it can happen, although i had a MMC the consuktants say that the late implantation would not have caused this. So, if you still do not have your AF after your OTD keep testing as you never know!


----------



## Omelette

Thanks lauralou. Was your blast hatching when it was transferred? If not then just treat as a 5 day transfer, if it was then take a day off (I think!). I'm having no cramps at all. I think a lot are caused by the drugs so I'm not reading anything into it. 

I have also read a couple of posts where ladies were BFN on OTD, the their AF didn't come and they later found out they were pg. So I was going to write to kazza, Kerrie etc and say don't read too much into testing early, your hcg might just be a bit slow! 

I also read a post from a woman who said a cheapie stick didn't show + for her until she was 9 weeks pg! 

Stay strong and hang in there and hugs to all those who are having a sad day.


----------



## yoga31

Mumbles and M0ncris - I'm so sorry  

Your right Omlette its is most likely the drugs - who else is using pessaries/Utrogestan? I usually take them as part of my HRT only in a lower dosage - I do recognise the symptoms for my HRT cycle. Very heavy feeling down there, like I'm carrying around a couple of bricks. I have monsterous, painful boobs too :-( 

I agree, it really is a wasted summer holiday! Roll on OTD!


----------



## yoga31

Kerrie, its only 9days - give it a bit more time


----------



## Omelette

yoga - I'd trade your boobs for my lungs! I'm wheezing like an 80 a day smoker!


----------



## yoga31

lol! Done!

You suffering with a chest infection?
Can't believe you've had to go through this 4 times - you must be so strong! Once is enough for me!


----------



## ilusion

Hello Sharry,

Could you, please, add me for the 30th of August?. I think it could be useful for everyone to know the percentage. I am trying to keep positive, although it has been difficult. I have been passing crumps because of the Crinone gel and I keep worrying all the time, noticing any possible symptom of BP  .

Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## kazza236

Thank you omelette and Lauralou, AF has been trying to come since sat (day AF would have been due if I wasn't doing IVF) it's always nice to hear stories of hope  fingers crossed for your BFP's and good luck to everyone else still waiting to test xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Keeping my fingers crossed for those of you still testing in these next few days!!!
 

Hugs to those of you with BFN, my heart goes out to you!

AFM, d13piui and the line on my FRER was darker than yesterday's. I also tested postive on a cheepie test off ebay, really thought they were broken, especially because they are supposed to be more sensitive than my FRER and clearblue.
Tomorrow is OTD and I will continue testing(for quite some time) but tomorrow I will also be sending off my 'treatment outcome' form to the clinic. 

I guess this also means I should now stop posting in the 2ww threads and move on to other boards...


----------



## Wade79

Congratulations Rainbowmum! I don't see how it will change overnight  x


----------



## RainbowMum

I know, but testing will keep me busy until the first scan at 7 or 8 weeks.
Which clinic did you use?


----------



## Mumbles 3

Sore boobs is a good sign so good luck. 

Af has turned up in full flow!


----------



## Wade79

So sorry Mumbles :-(

Rainbowmum - I used South East Fertility Clinic in Tunbridge Wells although I live in London. My wife used one in London which was awful for many reasons but I know 3 female couples who have used SEFC and its always worked first or second time. Can't rate them enough! 

I got my date for viability scan today, will be in 3 weeks.


----------



## RainbowMum

Wade. 
A couple of years ago I considered treatment in Copenhagen after meeting the staff from two clinics at the Fertility show 2010 but in the end I decided on a local clinic as I'm in a job that is not very flexible about time off. 
LWC has no wait for sperm, so that's what I went for even though it's more expensive than other clinics. 
They're about 45-60 minutes on the tube from me, so not too bad.


----------



## M0ncris

Congrats rainbowmum, don't test for too long after the first couple of weeks as the tests go nuts (can't cope with the amount of hcg)...

So sorry mumbles - am thinking of you. 

M
X


----------



## Wade79

Ah ok, there is no wait at SEFC either but I thought that's always the case when paying privately? Same sex couples are no entitled to NHS fertility treatment.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi guys, 

Wow so many posts this eve. Sorry but having trouble keeping up. So sorry to all those who have had a bfn or AF  and congratulations to all those with a BFP! 

Is anyone else getting short of breath? I am having trouble just going up the stairs?! 

Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Well another BFN for me this morn. 10dp/3dt.  I have my blood test on Friday. But not holding any hope at all on it. What with all the AF cramping. I know it has not worked.  x


----------



## lauralou22

Thanks Omelette, yes it was hatching so i guess i treat it as a 5 dayer! So today i should start to secrete HCG but not enough to detect yet apparently!

Just going to chill out now and relax and hope i dont find myself testing AGAIN!
X


----------



## Jennyp80

First time on here and spent couple of hours reading all the posts as I can't sleep at the moment...... 48 hours to go till the result and think I am actually sending myself mad with analysing symptoms/no symptoms! No sore (.)(.) anymore and been doing basel temp which has gone down this morning so currently trying to ignore these as best as I can.  I think I am going to scream the next time the next time on of my family of friends (who has had no trouble having babies) who say, "don't think about it" or "just relax" my fault for telling them I suppose but being our first IVF was a little excited.  Its just great being on here and hearing all the stories and knowing there is so many of us out there going through the same thing.

All the very best of luck to those who are still waiting


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Morning Jenny, 

48 hours for me too. This 2ww has been dragging! It never gets any easier! Lol. Good luck for your test on Friday. Sending you lots of baby dust! Xx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Morning all. Otd and its negative. No surprise there. 
What a night. My husband was bitten by a spider the other day, not concerned at it was a little bite. Last night having dinner and discussing embryo donation he turns grey and starts sweating. He then says he's cold. So off to a&e. by midnight we were home, him full of drugs  and me bloody knackerd. Well it took the attention of a negative. 
Talked to the hospital today they say the waiting list is ten months for embryo donation. Which has cheered me up. It gives me time to loose weight and get fitter. Get my mental state back.
Great news for all the positives. Keep peeing on sticks! 
Wade and others with time to wait- keep positive. Life is too precious to be unhappy. 
 for more positives


----------



## Omelette

Welcome Jenny and ilusion, that's about 9 of us testing on Friday morning. 

yoga - no,not a chest infection just asthma playing up, went to see the docs today and can use steroid preventer inhaler so will be getting that under control in the next 2 days. Terrible night though, coughing fits after a couple of hours laying down so spent half night on sofa sleeping in sitting position! 

Kerrie - some women have terrible cramping and monstrous bleeding and still get a positive. I'm 10dp a 5dt and my official testing date is the same as yours so clearly they expect some hcg levels to be slow in climbing. 

Mumbles, commiserations on the negative but so glad you are moving forward so quickly.  You're absolutely right, life is short and we should not forget all the blessings we do have. Hope your DH is recovering (and not milking it too much as our DHs tend to do!)


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Mumbles. So sorry about your neg. if you are thinking donation. You maybe interested in where I went. Kiev. I did it through the London bridge in London. They also do English donors too. And as far as I know there is no waiting list in the uk, max 3 months. And no waiting list at all for Kiev. 

Omelette, thank you for your words of encouragement.  is your test on fri a beta test (mine is) been told not to use a hpt until Monday. 

Well after my Bfn this morn. Was putting my lunch time pessarys in and noticed that my cervix is lower. I have read this is a bad sign.


----------



## Jennyp80

Not looking good this afternoon, looks like my AF and starting cramping, I know this can still lead to BFP as a friend had the same and went on to get a BFP but I'm pretty sure this isn't the case  .  Phoned hospital and nurse said more then likely will be BFN, still trying to have tiny ray of hope, thats all we can do I suppose.  Kerrie, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you too and anyone else testing over the next couple of days.


----------



## LisaO

Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting for OTD... I really hope you all get BFP's!

It's game over for me, blood test this morning and just called for results... BFN. Was kind of expecting it.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Mumbles..kerrie and LisaO ...so very sorry my loves ...massive hugs    

Jenny...fingers crossed Hunni .... This rollercoaster is so hard at times but I hope your result changes on OTD

Omelette...not long until Friday good luck 

I tested again this morning and right away the cross showed up dark on the clear blue... Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Jenny I am really surprised your clinic said that! Cramping is a sign of preg too! Unless you have had lots of blood and cramping you can still get a BFP! They should not of said that!  

That's great news Lisa!!  so pleased your BFP is getting stronger!  xx

Does anyone know why my cervix could be so low at 10dp 3dt 

Xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Sorry Mumbles, Kerry and Lisa O-  to you all.. I spent the day at work doing other women's urine hpts! I had one woman who was 51 with 6 kids-thought I might have sworn out loud had it have been positive! Very tempting to nip to the loo and do my own...only one more day to go now...kerrie I have not heard that about the low cervix before-how do you know it's 'low' without sounding daft?..

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Pinkpantha, well I can never feel it when I put my pessarys in 3 times a day. It was high this morning, low at lunch. And now it has gone high again as I could not touch it again this eve when I did my eve pessarys. Getting really confused. 

My OTD is Friday. But the last two days I have had bfn.  and when my cervix was low and in reach I really thought it was over as I have read this happens when AF is near. But now it has moved up again?!? Am praying I am still in with a chance of a BFP on Friday. But I will test again tomorrow. As I can not help myself. Lol. 

Xx


----------



## Erin32

hi ladies! so much happening on here since my last visit  
Congrats to all who have BFP's! Delighted for you xxx
My heart goes out to the BFN's.  This rollercoster journey is awful.  I knew the 2ww would be difficult but this is awful.  As soon as i wake up im online....googling everything.  Ive had an email from sky saying im over my broadband limit this month  
Anyway, my otd is Friday but i think it's all over for me.  Noticed a tiny bit of brown yesterday on the tissue and this evening have had a bit more.  Feels like im getting af 
Kerrie - i noticed my cervix feels quite low too.  I noticed this as i was putting in my pessary last night.  I am stuck in work this evening and i could cry.  I know it was prob a bit much to expect the first attempt at icsi to work but i wanted it so much  
I am already planning what to do next.  Do you have to wait a certain number of months before cycling again?  I have two blasts frozen which i am grateful for but think i would rather do a fresh cycle.  Anyone any thoughts?  xxx
Best wishes to you all


----------



## coucou2009

I have my OTD on Monday and no real symptoms. My breast feels sore if I press it down but that is it. It is making me nervous. I won`t test before hand because I am in the PUPO phase. But is this normal. I know that I am on the pessaries and that can cause that too. Sort of losing some hope. Thnaks


----------



## yoga31

Hi everyone

Lisa I'm really sorry you saw that cross  
Lisa I'm sorry to hear your news too 
Jenny - I'm surprised at your clinic too - makes me worry cos I've been having cramps too 

Omlette I hope the asthma is better today.
Kerrie - I have noticed my cervix is low too, I don't usually notice this... - could this be a pessaries thing? What does low mean? It kind of feel heavy and hard :-/
Do you mind me asking - is this you first DE treatment?
Teachers? Done any lesson plans today?  

I'm having really wacky dreams! Anyone else? I dream its positive then its negative like 3x a night! 
Yoga x


----------



## RainbowMum

Freaking out 

Today is d14piui and OTD, the FRER darker than the last two days, so I was happy.
Called the clinic to arrange for my 8 week scan, was annoyed by lack of early morning appointments...I cannot tell work yet that I may be pregnant. 
But anyway...

This afternoon I started having really bad back ache and cramping, then brown when wiped  (Sorry TMI) 
Normally I would get my period in two days, two days before I always get cramps and spotting, then AF should start by tomorrow afternoon and first full day would be Friday. If I hadn't tested this is exactly what I would think was happening. 
Having my beta hcg done on Friday and Monday would cost me £80(2x£40), not sure if maybe I should consider it just for reassurance.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Yoga I have had 3 de Ivf. On my second treatment I fell preg and had a little boy  he is now 2.5. I really would like two babies. So am going to give the DE two more shots. This is my 1st attempt at number 2. 

Really not sure what the cervix thing means. It happened to me in my 2ww that ended in a BFP. 

If only we had a little window in our tummys to see what our little embryos are up to. As the 2ww is driving me insane! Am googling any spare min of day.  

Xx

Rainbow do not panic! Unless you show lots of red and with it lots of cramps it is normal. I had brown spotting and cramps up until I was 10 weeks preg with my little boy. Xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Kerrie are you bloated? Are you on clexane or aspirin? Do you have chest pain at all?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Pinkpantha. Yes very bloated! Feel like I am carrying a brick!! I am on clexane. My chest keeps getting tight and I have trouble breathing.  

X


----------



## goldbunny

if you are struggling to breathe get medical advice


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Pinkpantha.... I think today is your OTD? Good luck Hun!  

Looby...where are you Hunni?? Today is your OTD too? Fingers crossed xxx

Hope all you ladies waiting are ok... Yesterday I spent most of the day knicker checking! But I've tested again today 5 th day in a row    11dp5dt and a definite positive again!! Got to wait until mon for bloods though xx


----------



## Jennyp80

Wow it seems like we are all experiencing similar symptoms, it made me have a little more hope, was so down yesterday after speaking to the clinic, thank you ladies for sharing.  Basel temp remained the same this morning so holding on to that as a good sign!

Sounds like congrats Lisa, fingers crossed for definite confirmation on Monday!  Raimbow and Kerrie, lets not give up and take early AF signs as possible BFP


----------



## Mumbles 3

Rainbow mum hope your ok
Bloating and breathing difficulties isn't that ohss. Which although painful and can be serious can also be a positive sign.
Anyone testing today? Need some more positives
Kerrie thanks for the info- going to look into it.


----------



## pinkpantha

Goldbunny is right perhaps you should see your GP Kerrie..

Thanks Lisa actually it's tomorrow-the 29th is a typo...

Yoga-yes I had a dream it was a bfp but then had a scary dream the following night I was having a c section and woke up in the middle of the surgery! Lovely prednisolone....


----------



## es2013

Morning!
 congratulations Lisa, pleased to read that the tests are still positive - I think you have done it girl! 
Goodluck today Pinkpantha, I do hope you are lucky  

I'm afraid i cracked and tested a day early (Sorry Yoga)not good news the test says BFN   , my DH said it could change as it is not OTD (he is just trying to stay positive) but I am 10dp5dt today and I used a Clearblue plus test.  Feel so low, I know I cant give up but am hurting  
This is such an amazing site, I can't believe what we are all having to go through - just to get a dream that others take for granted.  Please keep positive and I hope we all have our dreams turned into reality   

Es x


----------



## goldbunny

last night i dreamt i had had a boy. but he was taken away to another building and i spent the rest of the dream looking for him.


----------



## Neeki

I know what you mean!!! I have been having strange dreams too. 
Here is an article about strange dreams during early pregnancy.

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a547396/dreams-during-the-first-trimester

/links


----------



## Jennyp80

Thats so so strange you have mentioned dreams, I've had such vivid dreams this week and 2 awful nightmares, mainly ghosts which I guess is the unknown which makes sense, another sign maybe.  Neeki, thanks for sharing the article, very interesting.    Tomorrow really can't come fast enough my head is going to explode with whats going around in it.

es2013, keep positive and don't give up hope just yet, I agree this is an amazing site, such a great support for us all.  Unless you have been through this its hard to understand making it near impossible to talk to friends and family. 

lots of   and lots of  !


----------



## Erin32

BFN for me also  
Tested today at 11dp5dt as AF has arrived in full flow.  Im gutted and on my way to work trying to fight back the tears.  Part of me wants to throw myself into another cycle but im not sure if that is wise.
I suppose i was expecting too much from first go at ivf xx


----------



## Mumbles 3

Erin32 so sorry.


----------



## yoga31

Es   i'm so sorry  

Erin  

This site is amazing I agree Es - we are going through so much its so nice to have others to shre things with


----------



## yoga31

But hey!! You have a few more days yet! Don't give up just yet xx


----------



## believeinmiracles

es2013 - im so sorry to hear that   xx

Erin - before you give up hope try an asda own brand test they are the most sensitive test.  xxx

Goldbunny / Neeki - i had the wierdest dreaams during the 2ww i think its the stress of it all xx

Lisa - Glad to see you are still going strong hun


----------



## Omelette

Hi everyone from me with no symptoms and no dreams! This day is the worst! My asthma is better although had a coughing episode in the night and got up at 6 as couldn't get back to sleep. I keep pacing and pottering. And every time i go out I notice so many pg women around, it's like they wait...


----------



## coucou2009

I know how you feel omlette. When is your otd? Mine is Monday


----------



## Omelette

Hi coucou, it's tomorrow.


----------



## coucou2009

good luck Omlette. Wishing you a big fat Positive


----------



## yoga31

They definitely wait! And then suddenly they're EVERYWHERE! Glad your asthma better Omlette. This has been the longest two weeks of my life! Did you have 5 day or 3 day transfer Omlette and Coucou?
Mine was one 3day 8cell grade 2 - that OK as far as 3 day go isn't it? Last minute panic!

Going to have a massage this afternoon mmmmmm - slightly worried how Ill lie on the bed with sore boobs though...


----------



## coucou2009

Yoga31, I had a three day transfer with two nice embies put back in, last Wed. I have no symptoms. I know we should not read too much into anything but it is hard isnt it? When is your OTD?


----------



## LisaO

So sorry to hear your news Erin32  

Omelette - I know what you mean... I saw a pregnant lady right outside the clinic yesterday before my blood test!

Out of interest does anyone know when af should arrive after BFN?  My OTD was yesterday, didn't bother using the remaining 2 pessaries so it's now been 30 hours since the last one.

To keep myself busy I've filled one of those 7 day pill organizers with all of my supplements... they just fit!  I'm determined this isn't over yet  

Lisa x


----------



## coucou2009

Question, when I put in my afternoon suppository with the applicator, I felt something hard. Could this be my cervix? What does that mean? Did I put it in too high or is the cervix low. I test on Monday. Sort of nervous. Any advice would be nice Thnaks


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Coucou yes that would be your cervix. I had the same problem. Mine was low and has now moved again. I had it and had a BFP when I conceived with my little boy. It happened 6dp3dt. This time I had it 10dp 3dt and so far have had 3 bfn. So I do not think it means anything. I read it moves up and down quite a bit depending on how fertile you are. Xx


----------



## coucou2009

Thanks Kerrie,
I test on Monday and am freaking out now.  I am eight days post transfer. I did read that it is about now that the hcg should be entering the blood stream if the embies stuck so I guess not out yet


----------



## RainbowMum

Phew, the spotting has stopped for me. 
I'm not sure whether to buy some more tests or just let it be until I see the clinic in 4 weeks.
Feels weird to not poas in the morning.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Coucou Well if it helps at all my cervix was low for 3 days from 6dp to 8dp and that's the time I got a BFP. So try not to worry. I think it is a good sign.  

Rainbow mum. So pleased the spotting has stopped. Xxx
Xx


----------



## coucou2009

Thanks for the encouragement. I am a mental wreck right now. I read so much into things. I am thinking maybe I pushed the applicator too high? I googled and it said that the position varies for different women. I guess right now hope is all we have. When do you test (did I miss that post)

Thanks so much, this board has been a real life saver. Infertility is a lonely thing


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Coucou yup you and me both. One min I am in tears the next I am feeling positive my OTD is tomorrow with a blood test. So scared as I had a bfn today. I doubt it will change over night. But then my clinc told me not to use a pee stick until Monday. But I have also had AF cramps all week! Yes I totally agree infertility is a lonely thing. None of my friends or family truly understand as they have never needed treatment.  

So this board is so wonderfu! is also nice to know we are not alone, as there are lots of women on this horrid 2ww. Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

And you can not push it too high Hun. If you could the doctors would of warned you. X


----------



## coucou2009

Kerrie, Good luck tomorrow. As for the testing thing, this is why I do not test before the OTD. I figure there is a reason why they pick that date and don`t tell you to test yourself beforehand.

Yes it is hard but I also feel a sense of relief once the test is over and results are given. it helps me regroup for the cycle. The not knowing is the worst. Also you can still get a positive from the blood test. Just hold on......


----------



## coucou2009

Kerrie,
Sometimes I don`t push the applicator in so high, sometimes I do. That is what I meant but then again too high, it would end up in your stomach


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks coucou. I do not normally test early. I have done it once before and vowed never to do that again. But I had forgotten over the last 2.5 years since my last cycle how horrible it is to test early. Ill def never forget again! Lol. My next cycle ill not buy any pee sticks at all! 

Xx


----------



## coucou2009

Kerrie, that is why I dont have pee sticks in the house. No temptation


----------



## Cherry6

Hi Everyone never thought that I would able to share my symptoms but God is been great and yes miracle happens.
just got my result back and its BFP. I had absolutely no symptoms except some AF like pain from 8th to 12th day after transfer, that too gone just before OTD. Apart from that no other symptoms no sore boobs no nausea nothing. So if u ladies hv no symptoms its good sign. good luck  everyone. take care
cherry


----------



## coucou2009

Thanks for the encouragement. I know that it is too early. That is why they test us when they do. I feel much better. These two weeks should be called the torturous two weeks


----------



## kazza236

Afternoon ladies  Well, it's officially a BFN for us. I'm actually glad I tested early and had time to adjust as I don't feel so bad about it now. Now have to wait yet again for a letter from the clinic letting us know if we're cycling again or having a review appt! 

   to the BFN's, be kind to yourself

Congrats Cherry and to the others with BFP's   

Good luck to those who are still to test, try not to read into anything as you will drive yourselves crazy! 

As for the breathing, my asthma has been pretty bad since halfway through stims so I don't know if it's the meds or the atmosphere but I am still suffering with a tight chest and coughing. If anyone is having trouble breathing and has any other symptom of OHSS, even mild, then call your clinic just to be sure xx


----------



## yoga31

Sorry for the negative Kazza - sounds like youre being strong

Congrats Cherry!

Kerrie and Coucou - you are lucky enough to have an applicator!! I'm just using finger DIY! It felt low a few days agon but back up as normal again today. I still have the AF kind of brick feeling inside.
Don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight! Can't wait to need my morning wee!! But at the same time v nervous - this is the first time going through all this :-/


----------



## coucou2009

Kazza, I am sorry to hear about your blood test results. I hope you are feeling ok
Yoga31, maybe you can ask at the pharmacy if they sell an applicator or maybe one of those kits for yeast infections might have one. It is really handy as I am not a DIY type of person
As for the AF feeling, I remember when I had my positive (turned out to be a chemical pregnancy) I had a crampy feeling for about two or three days before testing. So that could be a good sign


----------



## yoga31

Oh yeah - I never thought to ask! I am kind of used to DIY as I take this progesterone days 1 -12 of the month as part of my normal HRT.

Let's hope cramps is a good sign then. Can't believe you had a chemical before - that must have been awful. I just hate the way nothing is guaranteed with this!!

DH has hidden the tests but wonder if we'll cave in before tomorrow....


----------



## coucou2009

Well I had one weekend to relish in being pregnant but then had another blood test on Monday and the numbers were not going up (this was with an IUI). It happens. The one thing about IVF the doctor kept stressing is that they know more about the eggs and sperm. WIth an IUI it is just putting the sperm in there. I am unexplained secondary infertility so for me it is hard to understand all of this.

I would freak if I had DIY yourself with the progesterone. The applicator is a life saver. Ask at your clinic, they might have one. I got one at mine


----------



## tassie

Sorry to hear that Kazza, hope your ok   and I too am waiting for a letter from the hospital for a review and take it from there. It's been a week and still no letter. Will call them first thing Mon morning and chase it up. 

And congrats to those who got BFP. 

Quick question ladies. My menstrual cycle is every 3 weeks. Since I had failed ivf due to bleeding during 2ww. Started on the 10th of Aug and finished on the 17th, I would've thought my period will start on the 8th Sept. But last night, i had light brown bleeding when wiping. Again few time today when going toilet. No cramps no nothing, except minor itchy boobs. And that's what happened during 2ww, then I had heavy bleed in the next day or two.

So what i would like to know is, when should menstrual cycle kick in after failed ivf due to bleeding to get regular period. Cos I'm hoping it wont be irregular periods because of failed ivf.  Or did any of you ladies get back on track regular period and how long did it take to get a period after failed ivf due to bleeding. 

Advice is much appreciated


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kazza...hugs Hunni  

Cherry ... Congrats  

Yoga...good luck for testing in the morni g..hope u manage to sleep xx


----------



## goldbunny

tassie after IVF your cycle can be all over the place until your body finds a new 'normal'. you may have longer cycles, shorter cycles, or bleed when ovulating. My cycle went haywire after my BFN, i had a 48 day cycle then a 45 day one! I also had cramps and slight bleeding when ovulating which had never happened before IVF. Also, i used to have very sore boobs when i was pre-menstrual but that no longer seems to happen. So it's all change! My cycle did settle back to a more normal length eventually... but only much later after my next IVF and m/c because i did IVF again after my 45 day cycle,if you see what i mean.   forget whatever went before and keep a new diary.


----------



## tassie

Yeah I got a diary on me, so that I can keep track and make notes of it. It's hard to forget what is like before and compare it but atleast i know what to expect when going through second round ivf. 

It's annoying. Just want menstrual cycle to be back on track and then go on second round ivf cycle. It'll prob take couple months for periods to be back on track, as before IVF, my period is regular. In meantime, just waiting for my review app. 

Hope your well goldbunny, its been awhile


----------



## Jennyp80

Well today looks my usual AF after hoping yesterday it was just spotting, rainbow mum I'm so pleased yours has stopped, that's a good sign! D day tomorrow for me so I guess I will know for sure then.  Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow also....will look forward to seeing some dreams come true.


----------



## RainbowMum

Keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. 

Well the problem is that my cycles are so irregular, so I couldn't say it's officially 'late' yet, it's only cycle day 29 tomorrow.

Having a hard time staying away from the 2ww thread, but I guess this thread will be closed this weekend anyway. Hoping to see many of you in the early pregnancy boards and then the May/June due date thread.


----------



## pinkpantha

Kazza  
  
Ok so I caved in at work and tested in the loo and am in disbelief that its a BFP!! I'm cautiously excited as know it can still go belly up but have decided even if I am pregnant for one day it's better than what we've managed before and if this pregnancy goes to term it shows that this whole process can work-even if its third time lucky-even with nackered ovaries and raised immunes and I have to say how amazing zita west clinic is for this as we threw the kitchen sink in this time-intralipids, clexane, prog injections, melatonin, dhea and an endometrial scratch but it seems to have done the trick so far and with regards to symptoms-mine are identical to my last cycle which eg bad cramps for the first 8 days from ec then vague cramps-my boobs aren't sore but even after the trigger I only had slightly sensitive nipples (sorry if that's tmi!).

Best of luck to all you ladies left to test, congrats to the other bfps and to the bfns your time will come I'm sure-will pray for you.

Stay positive   and   xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

Congratulations Pinkpantha how exciting


----------



## noteasy

Hi ladies. Have been taking loads of me time since news of our bfn. Then my laptop broken. I've not followed everyone so can't respond to all personally.  To those who have received bad news earlier in the month (like I did), big hugs being sent your way.  

Have read last few posts so am up to speed a bit.

kazza: really sorry about your news. Be gentle.

pinkpantha: congrats! great news at work, eh? I can picture you walking back from the bathroom, a spring in your step, feeling like you're holding the biggest secret ever  Congrats. Tell me about DHEA... How did your clinic decide to put you on it? How much do you take? How long for before stims? (I'm looking into this for my next cycle but don't know much about it and want to feel a bit more educated when I ask about it. 

Am a bit confused since when I asked the simple question at my review following failed cycle in July: Is there anything I can do (diet?) or take (meds or vitamins?) to improve egg quality? Clear answer from consultant: No. Heard about the endo scratch (which I'll do). Heard all about steroids and intralipids (despite the lack of scientific evidence to explain how/if/that they might help) which I may or may not take. Yet heard NOTHING on DHEA. Surely my consultant knows about it. Am wondering if my age or numbers or ___ mean I'm not a 'good' person for this. I will ask next 'Is there any good reason to use it?' (because if there is, why not?) But I will also ask, 'Is there any good reason NOT to use it?' (because if there is, I won't). Just starting to collect info. Would appreciate your perspective. (And is it expensive?) Many thanks.

Hugs to all...wherever you are in this wacko process.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Congratulations pink panther!  xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Congratulations pinkpantha!!!    it's a great feeling eh!! I'm still cautious and I've had 5 positive tests..bloods on Monday... Take it easy still Hun xx


----------



## yoga31

Congratulations pinkpantha!!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Ok I am starting to worry. Getting really sharp stabbing pains now just above my pelvic bone. It comes and goes. I get nothing for a few mins then about 4 in a row.  any one know what this is? Starting to think I have ohss. Can you get this with a donor egg? 

X


----------



## goldbunny

kerrie last time i was pregnant i had loads of those, low down, vaginal? maybe, like you said 'stabbing' but short lived pain that sort of makes you go ouch, then disappears... i don't think it's anything to worry about... i have had one or two this time but not many.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Phew thanks gold bunny. Do not think I am preg tho. Had a bfn today. OTD tomorrow but I am not holding out much hope. Xx


----------



## coucou2009

Good luck today Kerrie. Hope you blood test is a BFP


----------



## yoga31

BFP!!!!!            OMG I can't quite believe it

Sending you lots of luck for today Kerrie and Es xxxxxx

My head is banging - going back to bed


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Wow. Congratulations Yoga!!!!  yippie!!

Thank you coucou and yoga for you best wishes. Laying in bed too scared to try that pee stick again.  praying my blood test gives me good news xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Es. Good luck for today! Xxxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Kerrie...thinking of you Hun good luck  

Yoga....congratulations Hun     

Good luck to anyone else testing and still waiting xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Thanks ladies...


Congrats    Yoga!! 

I have a headache too!!

Coucou and Erin  

Good luck Kerrie and Es!

Not easy I was on 25mg dhea three times a day for 3 months before this cycle because my testosterone levels were low and my consultant said this affects egg quality-not aware of it being harmful but may be worth you getting your testosterone level checked by your clinic first. As far as I know it's prescription only but others might tell you differently. I was also on melatonin during stimulation again for egg quality-I had many more follicles in this cycle than I did before and although I got the same number of eggs this time as the last we had one really good embie and maybe that's the one that stuck...I was warned off dhea at the lister by my first consultant so a second opinion is not a bad thing..he also told me not to get immunes done and to just keep going with the IVF and I had very high nk levels when it was finally done elsewhere. I have been on a mostly  gluten free, not eaten red meat or citrus fruits, low dairy diet. I drink beet root juice every night, 3 Brazil nuts and a teaspoon of tomato paste. I take Zita west vitamins everyday and have had acupuncture, intralipids, cleaner, prednisolone, oestradiol and prog injections..also was exercising regularly the past few months and low alcohol intake. Now caffeine free. 

Hope this is helpful xxx


----------



## coucou2009

anyone have hip ache. Had some last night. My OTD is monday. No other symptoms. Not sure what that means


----------



## believeinmiracles

Congratulations Yoga!!!    !! Xxx


----------



## Omelette

Good morning ladies, just signing in to say don't give up, miracles do happen, I got my first ever BFP today age 45 (although it's take a 25 year old egg)!!! DH was crying into his cornflakes (in a good way), still cautious though, a long way to go! 

My commiserations Kazza, hope you are doing ok. Don't give up girl. We'd totally drawn a line under such a thing ever happening to us this time last year but now we have hope again. 

And congrats Cherry, pinkpantha, Lisa, believe and yoga, so pleased for you all. Lisa I understand your caution but the continuous positives suggests it's hanging in there. I've got a blood test at local surgery on Tuesday. 

And I'm praying for some good news from Es and Kerrie - I don't think you can get OHSS from a DE, only the donor has had her ovaries 'stimulated'.  Can't remember who else has their OTD today, so much testing going on. 

This forum has been great, it feels like we've been through so much together!


----------



## goldbunny

great news omlette


----------



## Lisa x-x-x

Omelette!! Fantastic Hun!! Congratulations!!! You will be fine Tuesday   wow there's so many BFP'S 

So sorry again to you ladies who got BFN ...your turn next time xxx


----------



## es2013

Wow - It is great to read so many BFP's   So pleased for you Pink Pantha  Yoga  and Omlette 

Pink Pantha, Kerrie, Yoga and Omlette many thanks for your kind thoughts and good wishes.  We had another BFN today, feel so low  but reassured to see it has worked for so many of you .  I had no pains thoroughout until Tues / Wednesday when I had some cramping pains for about a day.  My DH is trying to stay positive thinking I had late implantation and we might still get a positive (I'm 11dp5dt).  I am trying to be realistic and am now trying to drag myself out of my dark hole of self pity and move forward but I'm not feeling strong .  However I have just booked a follow up appointment with our consultant so trying to think forward.  The clinic have told me to test again in two days .

I am thinking of you Kerrie and Jenny - hope you have good news today  
Es x


----------



## RainbowMum

Congratulations Yoga and Omelette!


----------



## Omelette

Es, so sorry, we all know how you must be feeling. Sending you hugs.


----------



## LisaO

Congratulations pinkpantha, Yoga and Omelette!

pinkpantha - why no citrus fruit? 

Just asking as I was eating a lot of fruit during my cycle including citrus.

Lisa x


----------



## pinkpantha

Omelette that's awesome news congrats!!    enjoy this time.

Es  thinking of you but def keeping testing-things can change  

Lisa-it's because citrus is pro inflammatory so the dietician said it could put up my nk count

Xx


----------



## coucou2009

Kerrie, I have been thinking of you. Did you have your test today yet. Hoping it is a


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls. Well it was a bfn for me today. Bloods have confirmed my fears. Gutted! Heart broken! Tears, the works.  

But wow so many BFP!! Soooo pleased for you omelette, yoga, pink Pantha! 

Es, so sorry, I know how sad you must be feeling. Sending you a huge hug! 

Good luck to all those testing soon! And to all those with a BFP that I have missed. And huge hugs to all the bfn. Xxx


----------



## yoga31

Kerrie and Es   so sorry to here your news.

Pink pantha - do you still have a headache? Mine is killing chemist and clinic say theres nothing I can take (apart from paracetomol, which won't touch it) - its part of being pregnant - so I guess I can't complain really.

On the DHEA front - I took it for 6 months my specialist for POF said it couldn't do any harm and it might help me to ovulate - he said the evidence is anecdotal. My testosterone was also low - it might have helped me with energy levels but I didn't notice anything other than that. And I got it online from Biovea. 

7 week early scan is booked - keeping everything tightly crossed.

Guys where are we going to chat when this thred is locked   - you've all helped me so much I don't want to said goodbye!   We need a new place!

Good luck for tomorrow Es xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

yoga31 said:


> Guys where are we going to chat when this thread is locked  - you've all helped me so much I don't want to said goodbye!  We need a new place!


If you scroll all the way down on the message board main page, there's the pregnancy clubs. One of them is 'waiting for early scan', that's where I've been looking...

So sorry to hear it's BFN Kerrie and ES *hugs*


----------



## pinkpantha

Kerrie I'm so sorry for you bfn   be kind to yourself during this awful and unfair time. You've had a baby before so don't give up you know your body can do this-sometimes it's just about rolling the dice enough times. Stay positive. 

Xx

Hey Yoga,

I had it quite strong this morning-it's a background dull ache more than anything-just drank lots if water and it went. I had my BHCG done its 91 which is not high just got to see if its doubling.also booked 7 wk scan but tentatively...how's your headache now?

Couscous are you injecting in the bum with progesterone?


----------



## Jennyp80

Morning ladies, well as I thought a BFN for me too, gutted as we don't have any frozen embies either. Big hugs back to you Kerrie and the other BFNs, our turn next time aye. A huge congratulations to all the BFPs, you have all given me lots of hope for next time. Guess this will close today so all the luck in the world to everyone thanks for all being here xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Sorry Jenny   don't give up-keep rolling that dice girl! xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Seriously though I strongly recommend the endometrial scratch to everyone as I think thats what did it for us this time and it cannot do any harm...


----------



## coucou2009

pinkpantha, I take the progesterone up the front. Not bad when you get used to it.
Do all specialists know of the endo scratch? Is it standard?


----------



## Omelette

Kerrie, Jenny, sorry to hear your news, as pinkpantha says you just gotta keep rolling that dice, hard as that feels at the moment. 
I'm taking progesterone pills, suppositories and a gel up front. Surprised really that i'm not shoving it up my nose too! I don't have a headache but did have one once before when using progesterone cream. 
My clinic mentioned a scan but I don't want to tempt fate. There is still such a long way to go yet and a bfp was just the first hurdle, great to cross it but we can't relax for a long time. Best of luck to everyone for the future, you August two week waiters really have made a tough time more bearable! 
xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I was an august 2 ww from early on just want to say big hugs for the BFNS your time will come   xx

Congratulations to the BFPS hope to see you over on the waiting for scan board shortly xx

I have met some amazing people threw this board the support as been amazing we all actually feel the upset of the BFN and the excitement of a BFP as each is announced I hope our paths will all pass again at some point xx


----------



## yoga31

Kerrie, Jenny I'm sorry too   
Good luck for you future cycles - this is such a tough thing


----------



## pinkpantha

Coucou-I have used the pessaries before at a different clinic but this one uses injections-they are intramuscular so I thought when you says your hip ached maybe it was from the injection as they have made my bum and hope sore! Not all specialists offer it yet and not on the nhs as they are still trying to get data but what data there is is very good-one study of 900 or do women took part-half did and of the other half who did not 24% got pregnant-compared to 50% of those who did which is massive odds-also doing acupuncture pre and post transfer is meant to be help-I think acupuncture is marvellous anyway but there is even evidence with ivf too-I also drank whey to go protein powder everyday from down regging to stimming-there is so much we can do to make the cycle work in our favour-I never did any if this the first time and only done of it in the second cycle..


----------



## pinkpantha

Sorry I'm talking about the scratch.


----------



## coucou2009

Tomorrow is my OTD. I woke up last night with some hip pain. Ouch. If I get a BFN I am going to go back to the chiropractor
Hope everyone is holding up


----------



## yoga31

Good luck coucou xxx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies I have locked the thread as all the August testers have tested.


----------

